# Performer Birthdays



## adriesba

There already are two threads that include performer birthdays, but they haven't had any posts in awhile. Plus one is just for opera singers while the other includes composer birthdays which we already have a thread for.

So I'm creating this thread which may be even more inclusive than the old two. The word "performer" can be used loosely here. Basically, this thread could be for anyone of note who is either not a composer or is known mainly for something other than composing. This would probably mostly be conductors, singers, and instrumentalists, but it could also include dancers, choreographers, directors, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba do you mean still living?


----------



## adriesba

Happy 78th birthday to American bass Samuel Ramey!

View attachment 132506


"Le veau d'or" from Gounod's _Faust_:






"Ecco il mondo" from Boito's _Mefistofele_:






Boito's _Mefistofele _in full:






"Te Deum" from Puccini's _Tosca _(exciting performance! ):






He was on _Sesame Street_!


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> adriesba do you mean still living?


Not necessarily. Good point.


----------



## Rogerx

Rudolf Serkin Beethoven Sonata op.13 Pathetique





Rudolf Serkin (28 March 1903 - 8 May 1991)


----------



## adriesba

I have a few birthdays for today (March 31). I'll post them soon.


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to German soprano Elisabeth Grümmer! (1911-1986)

My, my, my, she had a beautiful voice. :angel:

View attachment 132715


"Und ob die Wolke" from Weber's _Der Freischütz_:






"Einsam in trüben Tagen" from Wagner's _Lohengrin_:






"Dich teure Halle" from Wagner's _Tannhäuser_:






From Mozart's _Don Giovanni_:


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Austrian conductor and opera impresario Clemens Krauss! (1893 - 1954)

View attachment 132716


Richard Strauss - _Also Sprach Zarathustra_:






Wagner - "Ride of the Valkyries":


----------



## adriesba

Happy 88th birthday to English tenor John Mitchinson!

View attachment 132717


He's a bit of an obscure singer, but I thought to put him on here for his role in the most complete recording of Wagner's opera _Rienzi_.

Edward Downes recording of _Rienzi_ (opera recording divided into four portions):





















Wagner - "So starben wir" from _Tristan und Isolde_:






Mitchinson said in the interview linked below, "I've done many broadcasts for the BBC archives - in fact having done so many rarely-heard works for the BBC, I think I've got the biggest repertoire of useless roles of anybody in the world!"

http://www.bruceduffie.com/goodall.html


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Lozakovich (born April 1, 2001) is a Swedish violinist. He was born in Stockholm to a Belarusian father and Kyrgyz mother, and he made his concert debut aged 9 under Vladimir Spivakov in Moscow [1].

In 2016, aged 15, he signed a recording contract with Deutsche Grammophon, and his first album, of Johann Sebastian Bach's first and second violin concertos and Partita No. 2 for solo violin, was released in June 2018.


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Bernard Zighera* (April 1, 1904 - September 13, 1984). Harpist, pianist.

Zighera was the harpist for the Boston Symphony Orchestra from 1926, when he was brought from France by Sergey Koussevitzky, until his retirement in 1980. He was also the orchestra's staff pianist for many years. He worked under Koussevitzky, Munch, Leinsdorf, Steinberg, and Ozawa.

Personal Connection: There are two favorite recordings of mine in which Zighera figures prominently: Debussy La Mer, Munch/Boston SO 1955 (harp) and Stravinsky Petrushka, Monteux/Boston SO 1959 (piano).

Photo of Zighera at the piano rehearsing under Charles Munch in 1951 with other pianists Irving Fine and Ralph Berkowitz. Zighera is on the right.


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Daniel Lozakovich (born April 1, 2001) is a Swedish violinist. He was born in Stockholm to a Belarusian father and Kyrgyz mother, and he made his concert debut aged 9 under Vladimir Spivakov in Moscow [1].
> 
> In 2016, aged 15, he signed a recording contract with Deutsche Grammophon, and his first album, of Johann Sebastian Bach's first and second violin concertos and Partita No. 2 for solo violin, was released in June 2018.


Wow, he's quite young to be making recordings for DG!


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Wow, he's quite young to be making recordings for DG!


I hope the don't push him to hard wit making records.

Look from his Instagram: daniellozakovich Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes! ❤


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Swedish conductor Sixten Ehrling! (1918 - 2005)

View attachment 132971


Wagner - _Die Walküre _excerpt with Birgit Nilsson:






The video's title and description almost make it seem as if this is Nilsson's first Brünnhilde, but I think what the uploader means is that this was Nilsson's first _Die Walküre _Brünnhilde, as she had sung the character before: https://www.birgitnilsson.com/en-gb/the-artist/the-roles/brünnhilde/

Ehrling was also a pianist, but I couldn't find any piano performance of his on YouTube.


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Pierre Benjamin Monteux* (April 4, 1875 - July 1, 1964)

Monteux was an orchestral violinist and violist until he started conducting regularly in about 1907. In the early 20th Century, he conducted the premieres of Stravinsky's Sacre du printemps and Pétrushka, Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé, and Debussy's Jeux. He was associated with the Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra, Orchestre Symphonique de Paris, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, and London Symphony Orchestra. It is not unusual to hear the claim that Monteux was the most influential conductor of the 20th Century.

Personal Connection: My father always attended the Chicago Symphony Orchestra concerts at the Ravinia Festival. Monteux conducted at the Festival almost every year from 1941 to 1961 and was much loved and appreciated in Chicago. I was too young to have experienced Monteux and Reiner, but they were truly legends among the musically aware in the community where I grew up. Some of Monteux's recordings are among my all-time favorites: Franck's Symphony in D Minor (Chicago SO, 1961, RCA Living Stereo), Stravinsky's Pétrushka (Boston SO, 1959, RCA Living Stereo), and Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 36 (Boston SO, 1959, RCA Living Stereo).

This is a photo of Maestro at Ravinia Park in Highland Park, Illinois, wearing a nice summer suit.


----------



## Rogerx

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (Nottingham, 4 april 1999)

Performed on the wedding from Harry and Megan


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Ottensamer (born 4 April 1989 in Vienna)

Andreas Ottensamer was born in 1989 in Vienna. He comes from an Austro-Hungarian family of musicians and was drawn to music early, receiving his first piano lessons when he was four. At the age of ten he began studying cello at the University of Music and Performing Arts Vienna, switching to the clarinet in 2003.

In 2009 he interrupted his Harvard undergraduate studies to become a scholar of the Orchestra Academy of the Berliner Philharmoniker.

Since March 2011 Ottensamer is principal clarinettist with the Berliner Philharmoniker.

2018/19


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Austrian conductor Herbert von Karajan! (1908 - 1989)

View attachment 133069


Amazing performance of Beethoven's 9th symphony with four legendary singers!
- Gundula Janowitz
- Christa Ludwig
- Jess Thomas
- Walter Berry

A must watch. :angel:






Interesting _Das Rheingold _film (I wish they did the other three):






_Tannhäuser_ overture:


----------



## Rogerx

André George Previn (geboren: Andreas Ludwig Priwin) (Berlijn, 6 april 1929 - Manhattan, 28 februari 2019)


----------



## adriesba

/\ I looked him up but forgot to put him on my list! Glad someone remembered.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Adrian Cedric Boult (Chester, 8 april 1889 - Londen, 22 februari 1983)



Josef Alois Krips (8 April 1902 - 13 October 1974)



Franco Corelli (8 April 1921 - 29 October 2003)


----------



## adriesba

Oh my! I just realized that today is the day that I have five birthdays for! Three are already here. I'll post the other two soon. And videos! I'd better hop to it. :lol:


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Austrian bass-baritone Walter Berry! (1929 - 2000)

View attachment 133269


Interview text: http://www.bruceduffie.com/berry.html


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to French-Canadian tenor Raoul Jobin! (1906 - 1974)

View attachment 133270


----------



## adriesba

*Videos:

*Franco Corelli:

"Nessun dorma" (simply brilliant!):






"Recondita armonia":








"O dolci mani" (with Nilsson):


----------



## adriesba

Walter Berry:

Beethoven - "Ha! welch ein Augenblick":






Mozart - "Tuba mirum" (with P. Schreier, C. Ludwig, and G. Janowitz!):


----------



## adriesba

Adrian Boult:

Holst - _The Planets_:






Saint-Saëns - "Danse Macabre":


----------



## adriesba

Josef Krips:

J. Strauss, Jr. - "Tritsch-Tratsch-Polka":






Beethoven's 7th symphony:


----------



## adriesba

Raoul Jobin:

Bizet - _Carmen_ (flower song is at 1:07:00):







Adam - "Cantique de Noël" (beautiful performance!):


----------



## Rogerx

Julius Patzak, Austrian tenor singer, born in Vienna, Austria (d. 1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati, Hungarian-American conductor (Minneapolis Symphony 1949-1960), born in Budapest, Hungary (d. 1988)


----------



## adriesba

You beat me to it.  :lol:

Here's an interesting performance of _Le Sacre du Printemps_:











Smetana - _Vltava _(I love this piece! :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> You beat me to it.  :lol:
> 
> Here's an interesting performance of _Le Sacre du Printemps_:
> 
> I


You are good, this works well like this :angel:


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Antal Doráti* (April 9, 1906 - November 13, 1988)

Rogerx and adriesba already covered Dorati, but I had a contribution ready ahead of time so I will post it anyway. I enjoy contributing to the discussion about performers with whom I feel a particular personal connection.

Doráti was a student of fellow Hungarians Zoltán Kodály and Béla Bartók, and was a champion of their music throughout his conducting career. He was associated with several orchestras: Ballet Russe, American Ballet Theater, Dallas SO, Minneapolis SO, BBC SO, Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, National (Washington, DC) SO, Detroit SO, and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. In recording, he is well known for his work on the Mercury Living Presence label in which he led the London SO. Doráti was also involved with Hungarians who were refugees from communism and who formed the Philharmonia Hungarica. He led this ensemble and made a number of recordings with them. In addition to his association with Kodály and Bartók, Doráti became known for his work with Tchaikovsky's music.

Personal Connection: During the time Doráti was conductor of the NSO (1970-1977), my uncle, John Martin, was principal cello. My uncle was a strong supporter of Doráti and admired his musicianship. As a fan of Bartók, Kodály, and Tchaikovsky, I have many Doráti CDs in my collection. So did Uncle John.

Photo: Dorati conducting the National (Washington, DC) Symphony Orchestra in the mid-1970s, principal cello John Martin seen to his right.


----------



## Rogerx

Victor de Sabata, Italian conductor and composer

10 April 1892 - 11 December 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Yefim Bronfman


----------



## adriesba

I just realized that this classic performance of _Tosca _was conducted by Victor de Sabata:

View attachment 133517


It's on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lFpiKNA7vtTMx6mpAqIVOE2bWvOHqWJ-8

I have no idea if all the tracks are present or in the right order as I did not make the playlist.


----------



## adriesba

Young Yefim Bronfman plays a work by Bach:






Stravinsky - Russian Dance:


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ančerl (11 April 1908 - 3 July 1973)


----------



## Rogerx

Gervase Alan de Peyer (11 April 1926 - 4 February 2017)


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Moll (11 April 1938 - 5 March 2017)


----------



## Simplicissimus

Rogerx said:


> Kurt Moll (11 April 1938 - 5 March 2017)


One of the greats. Best Baron Ochs I know, e.g. here:


----------



## Rogerx

Lily Pons (Draguignan, 12 april 1898 - Dallas, 13 februari 1976)


----------



## Rogerx

Montserrat Caballé Barcelona 12 April 1933 - 6 October 2018)


----------



## adriesba

Caballé is my favorite Liu! :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Salvatore Baccaloni,Italian opera singer

14 April 1900


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Fournet, French conductor, born in Rouen 14 April 1913


----------



## Rogerx

Paavo Berglund, Finnish conductor and violinist 14 April 1929


----------



## Rogerx

Julian Lloyd Webber, English cellist 14 April 1951


----------



## Rogerx

Michail Pletnev : ‎14 April 1957


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner (15 April 1924 - 2 October 2016)


----------



## adriesba

Somehow I forgot about Marriner. 

Anyway, I love his recording of Handel's _Messiah_.


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Australian soprano Marie Collier! (1927 - 1971)

View attachment 133886


Here she is in a performance of _Il Tabarro _with Tito Gobbi!






She sings the role of Chrysothemis in Solti's recording of _Elektra_.

View attachment 133887


YouTube link: 




Here is a video about her:


----------



## adriesba

Happy 78th birthday to Italian baritone Leo Nucci!

View attachment 133922


_Te Deum_ from _Tosca_:


----------



## Rogerx

Anja Silja Regina Langwagen , born April 17, 1940 in Berlin is a German soprano


----------



## adriesba

Happy 80th birthday to German tenor Siegfried Jerusalem!

View attachment 133951


As Siegfried in the Nothung scene from the Otto Schenk production of _Siegfried_!  \/


----------



## Rogerx

*Frederik Magle ( Site owner)*


Frederik Reesen Magle born 17 April 1977 is a Danish composer, concert organist, and pianist. He writes contemporary classical music as well as fusion of classical music and other genres. His compositions include orchestral works, cantatas, chamber music, and solo works (mainly for organ), including several compositions commissioned by the Danish Royal Family. Magle has gained a reputation as an organ virtuoso,[1][2][3] and as a composer and performing artist who does not refrain from venturing into more experimental projects - often with improvisation - bordering jazz, electronica, and other non-classical genres.[4]

His best-known works include his concerto for organ and orchestra The Infinite Second, his brass quintet piece Lys på din vej (Light on your path), composed for the christening of Prince Nikolai, The Hope for brass band and choir, his symphonic suite Cantabile, and a collection of improvisations for organ titled Like a Flame.


----------



## wkasimer

Happy Birthday to both Artur Schnabel and Gregor Piatigorsky, who share today:


----------



## Rogerx

1882 Leopold Stokowski,


----------



## Rogerx

1934 George Shirley


----------



## Rogerx

1948 Catherine Malfitano,


----------



## Flamme

adriesba said:


> Happy 80th birthday to German tenor Siegfried Jerusalem!
> 
> View attachment 133951
> 
> 
> As Siegfried in the Nothung scene from the Otto Schenk production of _Siegfried_!  \/


Thats his real name...? Interesting...


----------



## adriesba

Flamme said:


> Thats his real name...? Interesting...


Yes it is. I imagine Siegfried is a fairly common name in Germany, but it is interesting that he gets to be a character with the same name.


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Leopold Anthony Stokowski* (April 18, 1882 - September 13, 1977)

Part of the program notes for Chicago Symphony Orchestra concerts starting on January 2, 1958, the date of Stokowski's début as guest conductor:








Personal Connection: During my youth and young adulthood, my CM friends and I liked to despise "Stoky" because of his showmanship, tampering with scores, and most of all his orchestrations of Bach. Then I got older, started a family, bought a house in the suburbs, and didn't care about being cool and hip anymore. I revisited Stokowski on a whim, and was shocked to find that I really liked his music. This led me to recognize the inconsistency of my evaluations of conductors. There is more than one way to be a "servant of the music."


----------



## Rogerx

Grigori Sokolov April 18th 1950


----------



## Rogerx

1947 Murray Perahia


----------



## Rogerx

1965 Natalie Dessay


----------



## Rogerx

1966 Véronique Gens


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to German conductor Joseph Keilberth! (1908 - 1968)

View attachment 134098


_Der Freischütz _overture:


----------



## Flamme

adriesba said:


> Yes it is. I imagine Siegfried is a fairly common name in Germany, but it is interesting that he gets to be a character with the same name.


The jerusalem part intrigues me more...What a combination...


----------



## adriesba

Flamme said:


> The jerusalem part intrigues me more...What a combination...


Oh, I see. That is strange. I have no idea where it comes from.


----------



## Rogerx

1943 John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## adriesba

I have this performance of Bach's _Magnificat _conducted by Gardiner on CD. It's a great performance of my favorite work by Bach. :angel:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Gardiner is my favorite conductor and very nice person. I love his recordings and I also like this movie:


----------



## Flamme

adriesba said:


> Oh, I see. That is strange. I have no idea where it comes from.


Yeah, sigfried is Ferry german(ic), in almost a pagan way, but jerusalem sounds very xtian, or jewish...


----------



## Rogerx

1911 Leonard Warren


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Feike Asma
( Dutch organist/composer)


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Jill Feldman (born 21 April 1952 in Los Angeles)


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Kathleen Ferrier, English contralto singer


----------



## Rogerx

1916 Yehudi Menuhin, American-British violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1944 Joshua Rifkin, American conductor


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Kathleen Mary Ferrier* (April 22, 1912 - October 8, 1953)

Ferrier was an English contralto whose brilliant career did not start until she was 25 years old, and was cut short by her death from cancer at age 41. Her repertoire included Britten and Gluck opera roles, Lieder, folk songs, and popular ballads. She was closely associated with Bruno Walter, John Barbirolli, and accompanist Gerald Moore.

Personal Connection: I had never heard of Kathleen Ferrier until one day in 1990 I was listening to a program on WETA in Washington, DC, with host Dan Gawthrop (a composer of vocal music). Gawthrop played some songs by Henry Purcell sung by Ferrier and accompanied by Gerald Moore. I was blown away. I contacted Gawthrop, an especially accessible and gracious radio host, and he pointed me to some Ferrier recordings. I have since built a small collection. Although I like all of her music, I am particularly fond of her renditions of English folk songs and ballads.

Ferrier with Gerald Moore in a BBC recording studio, late 1940s.


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš Karadaglić (Titograd, 23 april 1983)

classical guitarist


----------



## Rogerx

1841 Pauline Lucca, Austrian operatic soprano, born in Vienna, Austria


----------



## Rogerx

1918 Astrid Varnay, Swedish soprano (Met Opera 1941-56), born in Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## adriesba

Astrid Varnay is brilliant as Klytämnestra in this performance of _Elektra_!


----------



## Rogerx

1920 Guido Cantelli, Italian conductor, born in Novara


----------



## Rogerx

1931 Igor Oistrach, Russian violinist, son of David Oistrach


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Judith Blegen, American opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

1959 Louis Lortie, French-Canadian concert pianist


----------



## adriesba

I know it was yesterday (April 26th), but I forgot, sorry! 

Two contraltos for one day!

Happy belated 68th birthday to Polish contralto Ewa Podleś!

View attachment 134704


And happy belated birthday to German contralto Marga Höffgen! (1921-1995)

View attachment 134705


Compare them both singing "Weiche, Wotan, weiche!" -

Podleś:






Höffgen:


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> I know it was yesterday (April 26th), but I forgot, sorry!
> 
> Two contraltos for one day!
> 
> Happy belated 68th birthday to Polish contralto Ewa Podleś!
> 
> View attachment 134704
> 
> 
> And happy belated birthday to German contralto Marga Höffgen! (1921-1995)
> 
> View attachment 134705
> 
> 
> Compare them both singing "Weiche, Wotan, weiche!" -
> 
> Podleś:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Höffgen:


No problem I did't see them either.


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> No problem I did't see them either.


How do you find the ones you post? I just started looking up names I could think of and putting them in a list, but I think I will miss a lot of people since there are so many. I don't have many instrumentalists for one thing.


----------



## Simplicissimus

adriesba said:


> How do you find the ones you post? I just started looking up names I could think of and putting them in a list, but I think I will miss a lot of people since there are so many. I don't have many instrumentalists for one thing.


I made a list of my circa 50 favorite performers and studied their bios in order to be able to contribute to this thread. I don't aim for anyone who's not a focus of my interest, though I enjoy knowing about others.


----------



## Rogerx

1879 Thomas Beecham,


----------



## Rogerx

1895 Malcolm Sargent, English conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1936 Zubin Mehta, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Gino Quilico, Canadian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1916 Robert Shaw, American chorale conductor


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Robert Lawson Shaw* (April 30, 1916 - January 25, 1999)

Robert Shaw had more influence on choral music in the United States than any conductor or music director before or since. He founded the Robert Shaw Chorale in New York City in 1948 and toured around the world with his choristers under the auspices of the U.S. Department of State as cultural ambassadors. He served under George Szell as the conductor of the choral section of the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra for eleven years and became an expert in the orchestral repertoire. He then became director of the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, and from 1967 until his retirement in 1988 transformed it from an amateur ensemble into a major player in the American classical music scene. Shaw commissioned pieces for his Chorale from Hindemith, Britten, Milhaud, and Copland among others, was an associate of Toscanini and Szell, and mentored numerous other conductors, including the late director of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Margaret Hillis.

Personal Connection: Any fan of choral music in the U.S. from the 1940s through the present knows the work of Robert Shaw, and knows it well. The first recorded version of Bach's Mass in B Minor, BWV 232, that I knew, from 1960 on Living Stereo, was a Robert Shaw performance, and it impresses me to this day. Shaw was a highly perceptive observer of the classical musical scene and was modest considering his stature. He was interviewed by then-WNIB host Bruce Duffie in 1985, and Duffie has made the transcript available. I find it a great read: http://www.bruceduffie.com/shaw.html

Photo of Shaw with President and Mrs. Carter. The Carters are from Georgia and Shaw was music director of the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra at that time.


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Anna Pollak, English mezzo-soprano, born in Manchester


----------



## Rogerx

1913 Walter Susskind, Czech conductor and pianist.


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> How do you find the ones you post? I just started looking up names I could think of and putting them in a list, but I think I will miss a lot of people since there are so many. I don't have many instrumentalists for one thing.


Wikipedia is your friend .


----------



## Rogerx

1923 Christina Spierenburg


----------



## Rogerx

1924 Aafje Heynis, Dutch singer (contralto)
I believe this is the only opera she ever sung.


----------



## Rogerx

1936 Michael Rabin, American violinist


----------



## adriesba

Oh no, I forgot some again... 

I have two late ones for May 2nd.


----------



## adriesba

Happy belated 67th birthday to Russian conductor Valery Gergiev!

Conducting _Le Sacre du Printemps_:


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to German conductor Horst Stein! (1928-2008)

_Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_:











"Hallelujah!" from _Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_:


----------



## Rogerx

1921 John van Kesteren


----------



## Rogerx

1924 Tatiana Nikolayeva, Russian pianist and composer, born in Bezhitsa,


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Roberta Peters, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1931 Gennadi Rozhdestvensky


----------



## Rogerx

1908 Kurt Böhme, German bass, born in Dresden


----------



## Rogerx

1924 Theo Olof, German-Dutch violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Charles Rosen, American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1924 Mimi Benzell, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Ghena Dimitrova, Bulgarian operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1960 Phyllis Treigle, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1892 Ezio Pinza, bass singer


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Heather Harper, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1947 Felicity Lott, English soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1914 Carlo Maria Giulini, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Anne-Sofie von Otter, Swedish mezzo-soprano


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Lawrence Dutton* (born May 9, 1954)

Dutton has been the violist of the Emerson String Quartet since the group formed at the Julliard School in the early 1970s. He has also performed with the Julliard Quartet and Guarneri Quartet, these groups being originally the mentors of the Emerson Quartet. Dutton has had several academic affiliations during his career, and is presently a professor at Stony Brook University and the Yale University School of Music.

Personal Connection: My appreciation of the string quartet form took off in 1990 when I lived in Washington, DC, and subscribed to a program of concerts by the Emerson Quartet at the Smithsonian Institution. That year, the Emersons focused on the SQs of Bartók. From then on, I attended concerts by the Emerson Quartet wherever and whenever I could. Dutton's playing especially impressed me and I have been a fan these past 30 years. He is an astute observer and critic of the classical music scene and his interviews are always informative. Here's an example: https://bachopress.com/article/interview-lawrence-dutton-on-the-body-the-viola-and-the-emerson-quartet/


----------



## Rogerx

1858 Frederick Zech Jr, American composer and pianist,


----------



## Rogerx

1961 Cecile Licad, pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1949 Jane Glover, British conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1965 Tasmin Little, English violinist


----------



## Rogerx

Otto Klemperer (14 May 1885 - 6 July 1973)


----------



## Rogerx

1917 Geraint Jones, Welsh conductor and organist, born in Porth, Wales


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Friedrich Gulda, Austrian pianist/composer


----------



## Rogerx

1823 Charlotte Sainton-Dolby, English contralto and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1906 Zinka Milanov, Croatian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1918 Birgit Nilsson, Karup Sweden, operatic soprano


----------



## adriesba

Ah, I see you beat me to Nilsson's birthday! 
I have previous plans and will post some fun links.


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Swedish soprano Birgit Nilsson! 
(May 17, 1918 - December 25, 2005)

Documentary:






As Turandot (complete opera):






As Isolde (opera with a cut I believe):






As Isolde (with Vickers):






Fragmented performance of apparently her last Elektra:





Bell Telephone Hour videos:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLevmYj5rZLBjHtSPJjgiUh7fxB326CvLr

Awesome performance of "In questa regia" with Corelli (odd video splicing):





Meeting with Corelli on TV:





Nilsson gets pranked on TV (partially in English, partially in Swedish?):





On radio with Edward Downes and Joan Sutherland:





Interesting excerpt from _Götterdämmerung_: 





Excerpt as Salome:





Excerpt as Dyer's wife:





"Vissi d'arte":





"O Holy Night":





"Silent Night":





Has her voice recorded on a cylinder:





Very interesting documentary in which Nilsson puts makeup on, warms up her voice, receives a Jack-o-lantern as a gift, etc.:





Birgit Nilsson Museum website:
https://www.birgitnilsson.com/en-gb/birgit-nilsson-museum/dubblett-av-mall-informationssida/

Interesting interview:
http://www.bruceduffie.com/nilsson.html


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Brian Rayner Cook* (born May 17, 1945)

Cook is an English baritone who has been active in the opera and vocal scene since 1967. He is known primarily for English music such as his recordings of the songs of Elgar and Eric Coates, Delius' "Hassan," and of course Vaughan Williams. He has also recorded Fauré's Requiem under Louis Frémaux and Dvořák's Biblical Songs under Neeme Järvi.

Personal Connection: Cook sings the baritone part in Brydon Thomson's 1989 performance of RVW's Sea Symphony with the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus (Chandos). I love this piece and the one featuring Cook and Yvonne Kenny is still my favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

1907 Clifford Curzon, pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1914 Boris Christoff, Bulgaria/Italian bass


----------



## Rogerx

1861 Dame Nellie Melba, Australian opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

1931 Eric Tappy, Swiss tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1933 Maurice André, French trumpeter


----------



## Rogerx

1939 Heinz Holliger, composer, oboist, & conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1949 Rosalind Plowright, British soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1917 Georg Tintner, Austrian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1925 James King, American tenor.


----------



## Rogerx

1923 Alicia de Larrocha, Spanish pianist


----------



## Simplicissimus

*John Browning* (May 23, 1933 - January 26, 2003)

Browning was born in Denver and moved with his family to Los Angeles when he was 12. His mother started teaching him piano at age 3, and from age 10 he was a student of Rosina Lhévinne. Browning started attending Julliard in 1950 and was a contemporary of Van Cliburn, Byron Janis, Gary Graffman, and Leon Fleischer. Cliburn's success and celebrity in particular tended to overshadow Browning throughout his early career, but through his gifts and an exemplary work ethic he was able to make a name for himself by winning the Leventritt Competition in New York and then placing second behind Vladimir Ashkenazy in the Queen Elisabeth of Belgium Music Competition in 1956. He made his professional orchestra debut that same year with the New York Philharmonic under Mitropoulos. He subsequently developed a busy touring career and gave at least 100 concerts and recitals per season until the early 1970s, when he took a break from his grueling schedule. Browning had especially strong working relationships with Erich Leinsdorf, George Szell, and Leonard Slatkin. He recorded for RCA, Columbia, Capitol, Delos, and MusicMasters. Critical assessment of Browning emphasizes his "reserved, elegant" style and his "intellectual and penetrating" interpretations of Baroque and Classical repertoire. He was also a noted interpreter of Chopin, Liszt, Rachmaninoff and Prokofiev, delivering acclaimed recorded performances of "Rach 2" and all of Prokofiev's piano concerti. Browning was a close personal friend of Samuel Barber and became known for his authoritative performance of Barber's Piano Concerto, playing its premiere in 1962. He later championed Barber's solo piano works.

Bruce Duffie, a program host at WNIB Radio-Chicago from 1975 to 2001 when the station folded, interviewed Browning in 1995: http://www.bruceduffie.com/browning.html

Personal Connection: John Browning gave recitals and seminars every year at my college for the four years I was there, so I was privileged actually to know him personally and to know his artistry first hand. He was reserved and dignified, but patient, kind, and supportive toward me and other music students with whom he interacted. He was an extremely intellectual and articulate man who was confident in his knowledge and opinions without being at all overbearing. As the president of the college liked to say when he introduced Mr. Browning, "He is a real prince of a man." He gave me a precious gift that keeps giving each time I listen to his recordings.

John Browning playing Barber's Ballade, Op. 46:





John Browning interviewed in 1980 by Chicago Tribune music critic John Von Rhein as part of his master classes given at Northwestern University, Evanston, Illinois:


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Joan Hammond, Australian operatic soprano,


----------



## Rogerx

1932 Elaine Malbin, American opera singer


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Paul Paray* (May 24, 1886 - October 10, 1979)

Paray was an organist and prolific composer as well as being among the leading conductors in France and the U.S. during his long career. He was born in Normandy and served in the French Army in WWI. After the war, he successfully led a series of French orchestras and built his reputation as a solid interpreter of virtually the entire symphonic repertoire. He made his U.S. conducting debut with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra in 1939 and was appointed director of the Detroit Symphony Orchestra in 1952. He held this position until 1963, when he returned to France to enjoy the role of guest conductor with major European orchestras. Critics assess Paray's time in Detroit as highly successful. He built the orchestra into one of the best in North America and made many acclaimed recordings for the Mercury Living Presence Label.

Personal Connection: As an audiophile (or perennial wannabe), I have been interested for a long time in Mercury Living Presence recordings and have collected almost all of them. I consider many of Paray's Living Presence recordings to be excellent and virtually all of them to be at least very good. It is interesting to recall that during the time Paray led the Detroit SO, that city was awash in money from the patrons who were running the American auto manufacturing businesses. The combination of ample funding and apparently inspired leadership and management by Paray allowed the Detroit SO to become a gem for a period of time.

Paul Paray conducting the Detroit Symphony Orchestra in rehearsal.


----------



## Rogerx

1821 Diederich Krug, German pianist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1914 Dorothy Sarnoff, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1929 Beverly Sills, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1893 Eugene Goossens, British conductor and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1938 Teresa Stratas [Anastasia Stratakis], Canadian operatic soprano


----------



## Simplicissimus

*William Bolcom* (born May 26, 1938)

Bolcom is known primarily as a composer, especially for his Scott Joplin-inspired rags such as "Graceful Ghost." However, he has had a long career as a pianist and has recorded his own rags, the piano music of George Gershwin, and song cycles composed by himself and others and sung by his wife, mezzo-soprano Joan Morris.

Bolcom was born in Seattle and studied with Darius Mihaud, Leland Smith, and Olivier Messiaen. He was a member of the music faculty at the University of Michigan from 1973 until his retirement in 2008. In a 1986 interview with then-WNIB host Bruce Duffie, Bolcom described how he considers himself a "Musician" and does not separate his identities as a composer and performer: http://www.bruceduffie.com/bolcom.html

Personal Connection: Like many other Americans, I grew up and live intimately with the music of George Gershwin. It has always fit easily into my CM world. When I was in high school, I and some members of my friend group latched onto a new (1972) LP release of Gershwin piano music performed by William Bolcom, and it imprinted.









William Bolcom performing with wife Joan Morris.


----------



## Rogerx

*Magdalena Kožená (Born, 26 mei 1973)*



Kožená was born in Brno in Moravia. Both her parents had come originally from Bohemia, to the west. She was born one of the two daughters of a mathematician father and a biologist mother. Her father died when she was eleven.[1] As a child she sang in Kantiléna, the Children's and Youth Choir headed up by Ivan Sedláček and attached to the Brno Philharmonic Orchestra.[2] It was, however, as a professional pianist that she planned to make her career until 1987 when a sports accident at school caused her to suffer a "broken hand": this led her to focus on training for a singing career.[1] From 1987 to 1991 she studied voice at Brno Conservatory with Neva Megová and Jiří Peša, and from 1991 to 1995 she was a student of Eva Blahová at Bratislava Drama College where she graduated in 1995. In 1995, she was a prize winner at the International Mozart Competition. From 1996-97, she was a member of the Vienna Volksoper.


----------



## Rogerx

Isata Kanneh-Mason (piano)
Sister of the Cello player from Megan and Harry's Windsors wedding


----------



## Rogerx

1886 Nikolai Sokoloff, Russian-American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1915 Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Austrian violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1925 Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, German baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1943 Elena Souliotis, Greek soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1954 Youri Egorov, Soviet / Dutch classical pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1915 Karl Münchinger, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1933 Helmuth Rilling, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1948 Linda Esther Gray, Scottish operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1909 Benny Goodman, clarinetist


----------



## Rogerx

1920 George London, bass-baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Gustav Leonhardt, Master Dutch Harpsichordist


----------



## Rogerx

1952 Zoltan Kocsis, Hungarian pianist and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Camille Thomas


----------



## Rogerx

1866 Vladimir Rebikov, Russian pianist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1892 Willem Ravelli, baritone singer


----------



## Rogerx

1931 Shirley Verrett, mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Kenneth Cooper, American harpsichordist


----------



## Rogerx

1826 Carl Bechstein, *German piano inventor*
Let be thankful for his work .,


----------



## Rogerx

1903 Percy Whitlock, English composer and organist


----------



## Rogerx

1909 Szymon Goldberg, Polish/US violinist/conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Edo de Waart, Amsterdam Holland, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1943 Richard Goode, concert pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1946 Carol Neblett, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1863 Paul Felix Weingartner, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*Frederica "Flicka" von Stade Gorman (born June 1, 1945)*



Frederica "Flicka" von Stade Gorman (born June 1, 1945)


----------



## Rogerx

Kian Soltani (born 3 June 1992)


----------



## Rogerx

1917 Robert Merrill [Moishe Miller], American operatic baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1966 Cecilia Bartoli, Italian mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Martha Argerich, pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1965 Sandrine Piau, French soprano


----------



## adriesba

Ah, I forgot one for June 4th!

...

Happy belated birthday to Fedora Barbieri! (1920-2003)

As Amneris:






As Carmen:


----------



## Rogerx

June 6th 1926 Klaus Tennstedt, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1845 Leopold von Auer, Hungarian-American violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1873 Landon Ronald, pianist and teacher


----------



## Rogerx

1897 George Szell, Hungarian-born American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1922 Hubert Du Plessis, South African pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1934 Philippe Entremont, French pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1937 Neeme Järvi, Estonian-American conductor,


----------



## Rogerx

1963 Roberto Alagna, French tenor


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> 1934 Philippe Entremont, French pianist


I knew that name was familiar. Entremont plays on this CD I like:

View attachment 137437


----------



## Rogerx

1837 Jan Kleczyński Sr., Polish painist


----------



## Rogerx

1949 Emanuel Ax, Polish American classical pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1950 Elmar Oliveira, American violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1879 Oscar Back, Austrian-Dutch viola player


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Edgar Evans, Welsh tenor


----------



## adriesba

Happy 81st birthday to Romanian soprano Ileana Cotrubaș!

Brief interview and "Caro nome":


----------



## Rogerx

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Bernheim
June 9th 1985


----------



## Rogerx

Luca Pisaroni (born 1975) is an Italian operatic bass-baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1926 Bruno Bartoletti


----------



## Rogerx

1947 Eduardo Alvarez


----------



## Rogerx

1900 Amadeo Roldán, Cuban violinist,


----------



## Rogerx

1938 Gwynne Howell, British operatic bass


----------



## Rogerx

1835 Nikolay Rubinstein, Russian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1877 Jane Bathori, French mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1882 Michael Zadora Pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1910 Rudolf Kempe, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1923 Theodore Bloomfield, American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1982 Lang Lang, Chinese concert pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1962 Andrea Rost, Hungarian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1899 Helen Traubel, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1909 Willi Boskovsky, Austrian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Dino Ciani. Italian pianist.


----------



## Rogerx

1933 Christian Ferras, French violinist and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1957 Martin Dillon, American operatic tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1958 Derek Lee Ragin, American countertenor,


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to English conductor Edward Downes! (1924-2009)

_Der fliegende Holländer_ overture:






_Pines of Rome_:






On radio with Birgit Nilsson and Joan Sutherland:






Wagner's _Rienzi _(most complete recording), four parts:


----------



## Rogerx

1922 Claude Helffer, French pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1948 Éva Marton, Hungarian operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Virginia MacWatters, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1936 Marisa Galvany, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1883 Giannotto Bastianelli, Italian musician


----------



## Rogerx

1899 Anthon van der Horst, Dutch organist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1929 Ingrid Haebler, Austrian pianist


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Alfred J. "Al" Gallodoro (June 20, 1913 - October 4, 2008)*

Gallodoro was one of the leading saxophonists of his time, and one of the most flexible, playing everything from jazz to big band to classical. He played bass clarinet for 12 years with the NBC Symphony Orchestra under Arturo Toscanini. He is probably best known as the lead alto sax in the Paul Whiteman Orchestra, which played a major role in popularizing the music of George Gershwin and broke new ground in the blending of jazz and symphonic music.

Gallodoro performed and recorded regularly right up to the time of his death at age 95. Ferde Grofé wrote _Gallodoro's Serenade for Saxophone and Piano_ for him in 1958, and Gallodoro recorded it in 2004 with the Harmonie Ensemble/New York under Steven Richman (Bridge Records).

Personal Connection: I've been a fan of the Paul Whiteman Orchestra for many years, and Gallodoro's saxophone playing stands out in that ensemble. To me, the intersection of jazz and symphonic music, as expressed especially by Gershwin and Grofé, is one of the most interesting and enjoyable styles of American 20th Century music.


----------



## adriesba

Simplicissimus said:


> *Alfred J. "Al" Gallodoro (June 20, 1913 - October 4, 2008)*
> 
> Gallodoro was one of the leading saxophonists of his time, and one of the most flexible, playing everything from jazz to big band to classical. He played bass clarinet for 12 years with the NBC Symphony Orchestra under Arturo Toscanini. He is probably best known as the lead alto sax in the Paul Whiteman Orchestra, which played a major role in popularizing the music of George Gershwin and broke new ground in the blending of jazz and symphonic music.
> 
> Gallodoro performed and recorded regularly right up to the time of his death at age 95. Ferde Grofé wrote _Gallodoro's Serenade for Saxophone and Piano_ for him in 1958, and Gallodoro recorded it in 2004 with the Harmonie Ensemble/New York under Steven Richman (Bridge Records).
> 
> Personal Connection: I've been a fan of the Paul Whiteman Orchestra for many years, and Gallodoro's saxophone playing stands out in that ensemble. To me, the intersection of jazz and symphonic music, as expressed especially by Gershwin and Grofé, is one of the most interesting and enjoyable styles of American 20th Century music.
> 
> View attachment 138265


Thank you for posting this! I was pleasantly surprised by the piece you linked.


----------



## Rogerx

June 21th 1891 Hermann Scherchen, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

June 21th 1928 Judith Raskin, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1910 Peter Pears, Farnham England, tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1933 Libor Pešek, Czech conductor


----------



## Rogerx

June 22th 1892 Mieczyslaw Horszowski, Polish-American pianist,


----------



## Rogerx

1808 Anna Caroline Oury, German pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1910 Denis Dowling, baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1921 Celia Franca, Canadian ballet dancer


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Martin Petzold (born June 25, 1955)*









_Kammersänger_ Martin Petzold was born in Leipzig and received his early musical training as a member of the Thomanerchor. He went on to study singing at the Hochschule für Musik und Theater "Felix Mendelssohn Bartoldy" Leipzig, and was named a permanent member of the Leipzig Opera in 1986. Petzold has performed over 80 operatic tenor rolls, but he is probably best known for his interpretations of the Evangelist in Bach's Passions. He maintains close ties to the Thomanerchor and the Gewandhaus Orchester Leipzig and works often with Georg Christoph Biller, Riccardo Chailly, Ton Koopman, Helmuth Rilling, and Kent Nagano. For the past several years, he has collaborated with the Stephan-König-Trio on their project, "Bach in Jazz," and has recorded German folk music.

Personal Connection: Petzold's tenor voice has always clicked with me, and he is my favorite Evangelist, singing the parts with conviction and dignity. As a fan of the Thomanerchor, I admire Petzold's dedication to the organization and to his native city, where the Thomaskirche holds great cultural significance.

Martin Petzold as the Evangelist in Bach's Mattäus-Passion performed at the Thomaskirche with the Thomanerchor and the Gewandhaus Orchester under Georg Christoph Biller, 1998. Evangelist's recitative entry at 10:45.


----------



## Rogerx

1902 Antonia Brico, Dutch-American conductor and pianist


----------



## Rogerx

June 26th 1933 Claudio Abbado, Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

June 26 th 1953 Robert Davi, American opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

June 26th 1982 Benjamin Appl German Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1821 August Conradi, German organist


----------



## Rogerx

*Anna Prohaska June 27th*



Soprano


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Anna Moffo (June 27, 1932 - March 9, 2006)*









"La Bellissima" was born to Italian immigrant parents in the affluent Philadelphia suburb of Wayne, Pennsylvania. After graduating with academic distinction from Radnor High School, she attended the Curtis Institute of Music. Continuing to show not only brilliant musical talent as a coloratura soprano but also academic excellence, Moffo won a Fulbright Scholarship to study in Italy. She was a student at the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in Rome starting in 1954, and made her official operatic debut in 1955 in Italy.

The bilingual, poised, and beautiful Anna Moffo attracted the notice of Italian television (RAI) producers, who set her up to sing the Cio-Cio role in _Madama Butterfly_ for a January, 1956 televised performance. The Italian public loved her, and she was an overnight sensation. She returned to the U.S. in 1957 and made her debut with the Lyric Opera of Chicago, singing the part of Mimi in _La bohème_ with Jussi Björling in the Rodolfo role. She went on to conquer numerous lyric-coloratura soprano roles in the standard repertoire and recorded for RCA. By most accounts, she never recovered from a vocal impairment that set in through overwork in 1968. However, by then she had succeeded in establishing herself as a television personality and actress, and continued to perform in those capacities into her later life.

Personal Connection: My parents were serious classical music enthusiasts who attended the regular as well as summer concert seasons. They were not opera fans, but in the late 1950s and 1960s, everybody in my community interested in serious music or just attuned to fine singing listened to operatic arias sung by Anna Moffo and Mario Lanza. They were superstars. I grew up listening especially to an RCA Living Stereo LP of Moffo's work, and I am sure that my lifelong appreciation of opera traces back to her artistry.


----------



## Rogerx

June 28th 1955 Thomas Hampson, American lyric baritone


----------



## Rogerx

June 27th 1914 Rafael Kubelik, Czech conductor


----------



## Rogerx

June 29th 1963 Anne-Sophie Mutter, German violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1980 Katherine Jenkins, Welsh soprano
( Kind of crossover)


----------



## Rogerx

June 30th 1912 Tibor de Machula, Hungarian-Dutch cellist


----------



## Rogerx

June 30th 1958 Esa-Pekka Salonen, Finnish orchestral conductor


----------



## Rogerx

June 30th 1985 Rafal Blechacz, Polish classical pianist


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Andreas Schmidt (born June 30, 1960)*









_Kammersänger_ Andreas Schmidt is a leading German operatic baritone, Lieder singer, and performer of bass-baritone Bach cantata roles. He was born in Düsseldorf and studied singing with Ingeborg Reichelt and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. Schmidt started his professional career in 1984 with the Deutsche Oper and the Staatsoper in Berlin, singing Guglielmo in _Cosi fan tutte_, Almaviva in _Le nozze di Figaro_, Don Giovani, Marcello in _La bohème_, Wolfram in _Tannhäuser_, and a variety of other Wagnerian and other roles. He has appeared in opera houses throughout the world under most of the leading conductors.

Schmidt is well known as a singer of German Lieder. His usual accompanist is Rudolf Jansen, but he has also performed and recorded with Hartmut Höll, Geoffrey Parsons, Vladimir Ashkenazy, and Daniel Barenboim.

A specialist in the bass parts of Bach cantatas, Schmidt has recorded the Passions and Mass in B Minor several times. He is particularly known for his Bach work with Helmuth Rilling and the Gächinger Kantorei and with Georg Christoph Biller and the Thomanerchor/Gewandhaus Orchester. He performed as the Vox Christi in the well-known 1988 recording of the St. Matthew Passion by John Eliot Gardiner, the Monteverdi Choir, and the English Baroque Soloists.

Personal Connection: Andreas Schmidt is simply my favorite bass-baritone singer. I became acquainted with his artistry first through his 1990 Deutsche Grammophon CD recording of Schubert's _Winterreise_ with Rudolf Jansen. Because I liked his singing on this disc so well, I went on to discover his Bach cantata and operatic work. He is one of the artists whose work I focus on collecting.


----------



## Rogerx

July 1 th 1908 Peter Anders, German opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

July 1th 1928 Volker Wangenheim, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1857 Francesco Spetrino, Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1914 Frederick Fennell, American conductor


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Frederick Fennell (July 2, 1914 - December 7, 2004)*









Fennell was born in Cleveland, Ohio and started playing percussion when he was 10. He was the drum-major in his high school marching band, and in the summers he attended the National Music Camp (now called the Interlochen Arts Camp). He attended the Eastman School of Music at the University of Rochester and received bachelor's and master's degrees in percussion performance. Fennell was a conducting student of Serge Koussevitzky at Tanglewood along with his contemporaries Leonard Bernstein, Lucas Foss, and Walter Hendl.

In 1952, Fennell conceived and established the Eastman Wind Ensemble, which became the leading wind band in the U.S. He had the idea of paring down the gigantic wind band model that was dominant at that time. For his new ensemble, he used at most 40 players and did not double or add parts to composers' scores. This new model was a critical and popular success. Fennell and the Eastman Wind Ensemble recorded 22 albums of wind band music for the Mercury Living Presence label, supplying mid-century America's insatiable appetite for this repertoire.

In 2003, Fennell's 1958 Mercury album _Winds in Hi-Fi_ was selected by the National Recording Preservation Board for the National Recording Registry. The cover photo of Fennell is a great example of mid-century American wackiness.









Personal Connection: I used to be a little ashamed of my enthusiasm for wind band music because it seemed a little low-brow, conjuring marching bands at (American) football games military parades. But now I don't care; I just love the genre, and I've collected most of Fennell's Mercury recordings. During the ten years that I lived in Washington, DC, and during my temporary duty assignments there, I was almost fanatical about attending free concerts by the Army Band ("Pershing's Own"), Marine Band, Navy Band, Air Force Band, and Coast Guard Band. One of my most memorable concert experiences was when I saw Fennell conduct the United States Marine Band at the Kennedy Center in 1998 celebrating the band's 200th anniversary. The wild old guy obviously had the time of his life.


----------



## Rogerx

Simplicissimus said:


> *Frederick Fennell (July 2, 1914 - December 7, 2004)*
> 
> View attachment 138950
> 
> 
> Fennell was born in Cleveland, Ohio and started playing percussion when he was 10. He was the drum-major in his high school marching band, and in the summers he attended the National Music Camp (now called the Interlochen Arts Camp). He attended the Eastman School of Music at the University of Rochester and received bachelor's and master's degrees in percussion performance. Fennell was a conducting student of Serge Koussevitzky at Tanglewood along with his contemporaries Leonard Bernstein, Lucas Foss, and Walter Hendl.
> 
> In 1952, Fennell conceived and established the Eastman Wind Ensemble, which became the leading wind band in the U.S. He had the idea of paring down the gigantic wind band model that was dominant at that time. For his new ensemble, he used at most 40 players and did not double or add parts to composers' scores. This new model was a critical and popular success. Fennell and the Eastman Wind Ensemble recorded 22 albums of wind band music for the Mercury Living Presence label, supplying mid-century America's insatiable appetite for this repertoire.
> 
> In 2003, Fennell's 1958 Mercury album _Winds in Hi-Fi_ was selected by the National Recording Preservation Board for the National Recording Registry. The cover photo of Fennell is a great example of mid-century American wackiness.
> 
> View attachment 138949
> 
> 
> Personal Connection: I used to be a little ashamed of my enthusiasm for wind band music because it seemed a little low-brow, conjuring marching bands at (American) football games military parades. But now I don't care; I just love the genre, and I've collected most of Fennell's Mercury recordings. During the ten years that I lived in Washington, DC, and during my temporary duty assignments there, I was almost fanatical about attending free concerts by the Army Band ("Pershing's Own"), Marine Band, Navy Band, Air Force Band, and Coast Guard Band. One of my most memorable concert experiences was when I saw Fennell conduct the United States Marine Band at the Kennedy Center in 1998 celebrating the band's 200th anniversary. The wild old guy obviously had the time of his life.


Don't be, it's nice to hear some admiration for his music style .:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Carlos Kleiber, Austrian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 3th*



Brigitte Fassbaender


----------



## Rogerx

July 4th 1903 Flor Peeters, Flemish composer


----------



## Rogerx

July 4th 1928 Cathy Berberian, American mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

June 6th 1878 Joseph Holbrooke, English pianist


----------



## Rogerx

June 6th 1879 Wanda Landowska, Polish-French harpsichordist


----------



## Rogerx

June 6th 1879 Volkmar Andreae Swiss conductor


----------



## Rogerx

June 16th 1880 Jan Kubelik, Czech violinist


----------



## Rogerx

June 6th 1924 János Starker, Hungarian-American cellist


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Wanda Alexandra Landowska (July 5, 1879 - August 16, 1959)*









Landowska played a key role in popularizing the harpsichord for performance of Baroque music in the 20th Century. As such, she was a forerunner of the Historically Informed Performance (HIP) movement, which took hold in the later half of the century after her career had ended. Landowska famously replied to criticism of her revival of the harpsichord for performing Bach, "You play Bach your way, and I'll play him his way."

Landowska was born in Warsaw, studied music in Berlin, and began her performing career in Paris. Starting as a pianist, she decided to devote herself to the harpsichord and became an expert not only in playing the instrument, but also in its history, preservation and restoration, and contemporary construction. In 1949, she settled in Connecticut and spent the rest of her career touring, performing, and recording. In 1942, she had performed Bach's _Goldberg Variations_ in New York, which was the first time the work had been presented publicly on harpsichord in the 20th Century.

Personal Connection: While I was growing up, my older brother studied piano and was particularly interested in Bach. His piano teacher was a fan of Landowska, and my parents ended up buying her 1958 recording of _The Well Tempered Clavier_ in a box of six LPs on the RCA Victor Red Seal label. My brother played these incessantly, though he practiced the WTC on our family's grand piano. That is how I grew up with harpsichord music, which I still love. I now prefer other harpsichordists to Landowska (Bob van Asperen is my go-to for the WTC), but I have great respect for the woman who pioneered the instrument's revival.


----------



## Rogerx

1908 Léonce Grass, Flemish singer / conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1910 Dorothy Kirsten, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1918 Eugene List, American concert pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Vladimir Ashkenazy*



1937 Vladimir Ashkenazy, Russian pianist and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1972 Mark Gasser, British concert pianist


----------



## Rogerx

July 7th 1914 Cor de Groot, pianist/conductor/composer


----------



## Rogerx

July 7th 1921 Stanislaw Wislocki, Polish conductor


----------



## Rogerx

July 7th 1945 Matti Salminen, Turku Finland, bass


----------



## Rogerx

*Ernst Haefliger (6 July 1919 - 17 March 2007)*



Ernst Haefliger 6 July 1919 - 17 March 2007m was a Swiss tenor.


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Michala Petri (born July 7, 1958)*









Petri is one of the principal living recorder virtuosos. She was born in Denmark and has played recorders since the age of three. A prodigy, she has performed publicly since the age of eleven. Unlike other modern recorder virtuosi like Frans Brüggen, Kees Boeke, and Marion Verbruggen, Petri has never been a member of an early music ensemble or led one. Instead, she performs as a virtuoso soloist with ensembles, orchestras, and especially with the guitarist Lars Hannibal.

Petri is very much a public representative of the recorder, as she explained in this 1990 interview with Bruce Duffie: http://www.bruceduffie.com/petri2.html

Personal Connection: As a recorder and traverso player, I became a huge Frans Brüggen fan starting in high school. While I was a member of my college's collegium musicum, our director played for us Petri's 1976 "Recorder Recital" album on BBC Records, saying, "I think you recorder players need to hear this." Well, that was depressing but great at the same time. I'd never heard such virtuosity on the instrument, not even from Brüggen. Although the late Frans Brüggen remains my favorite recorder player, Petri is currently the main public face of the instrument, and is an amazing virtuoso.


----------



## Rogerx

giiidols said:


> Frederik Reesen Magle born 17 April 1977 is a Danish composer, concert organist, and pianist. He writes contemporary classical music as well as fusion of classical music and other genres.


We try following the calendar day please


----------



## Rogerx

*Benjamin Grosvenor July 8th*



Benjamin Grosvenor piano player


----------



## aioriacont

Rogerx said:


> Benjamin Grosvenor piano player


his head reminds me of a water tank in my neighborhood


----------



## Rogerx

July 9th 1936 David Joel Zinman, and conductor


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> July 9th 1936 David Joel Zinman, and conductor


Interesting discussion of different versions of _Le Sacre du Printemps_:






I think Zinman prepared the score for the 50th anniversary performance of the piece conducted by Monteux. Of course, that bit of info is from Wikipedia. So I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Rogerx

July 12th 1835 Henryk Wieniawski, Polish violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1913 Ljuba Welitsch, Bulgarian Austrian opera soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1940 Helen Donath, American soprano,


----------



## Rogerx

*Jonas Kaufmann Born July 10th*



Jonas Kaufmann (born 10 July 1969) is a German operatic tenor. He is best known for his performances in spinto roles such as Don José in Carmen, Cavaradossi in Tosca, Maurizio in Adriana Lecouvreur, and the title role in Don Carlos. He has also sung leading tenor roles in the operas of Richard Wagner in Germany and abroad, most notably at the Metropolitan Opera in New York. He is also an accomplished Lieder singer.In 2014 The New York Times described Kaufmann as "a box-office draw, and... the most important, versatile tenor of his generation."


----------



## Rogerx

*Josephine Veasey June 9th 1930*



Josephine Veasey was an excellent British soprano from Peckham, virtually unknown in mid-career beyond the UK circuit, when a summons came from Herbert von Karajan to sing Fricka in his Ring cycle at Salzburg, La Scala and the New York Met.

It made her name but never made her happy. As Rochard Osborne relates in his Karajan biography, she hated working with Karajan and had hardly a good word to say for him. Jo was a formidable presence on the Covent Garden and Coliseum stages.

She turns 90 today and is in poor health.


----------



## Rogerx

July 11th 1925 Mattiwilda Dobbs, soprano, born in Atlanta


----------



## Rogerx

*July 11th*



1925 Nicolai Gedda, Swedish opera tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 11th*



1927 Herbert Blomstedt, American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 11th*



1929 Hermann Prey, German baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*July 12th*



1895 Kirsten Flagstad, Norwegian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1934 Van Cliburn, American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1942 Richard Stoltzman, American clarinetist


----------



## Rogerx

July 12th 1951 Sylvia Sass, Hungarian soprano,


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Harvey Lavan "Van" Cliburn, Jr. (July 12, 1934 - February 27, 2013)*









Van Cliburn was the most prominent American virtuoso pianist of his generation. He shot to fame after winning the first International Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow in 1958. His success in the competition went beyond the piano: He endeared himself to Russians and clinched the role of cultural ambassador that he maintained the rest of his life. Known especially for his interpretations of the Romantic piano repertoire, Cliburn's 1958 recording of the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 with Kiril Kondrashin on the RCA label won a Grammy award, went gold in 1961, eventually went triple-platinum, and was the best-selling classical album in the world for over a decade.

Cliburn was poised and comfortable in the limelight, and enjoyed communicating his ideas about the piano and classical music in general. Bruce Duffie interviewed him for WNIB-Chicago in 1994: http://www.bruceduffie.com/cliburn.html

Personal Connection: Like many people of my generation (I was born in 1956) who grew up in classical music homes in the U.S., "Van Cliburn" was synonymous with "virtuoso," and was a source of national pride because of his international stature. However, Cliburn was _prīmus inter pārēs_, being a member of a remarkable cohort of American pianists that included John Browning, Byron Janis, and Gary Graffman. In June of 1971, I went with my dad to see Cliburn perform the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 at Ravinia with the CSO under guest conductor Bruno Maderna. It was the kind of magical evening that superstars can create.


----------



## Rogerx

1877 Karl Erb, German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1924 Carlo Bergonzi, Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 15th*



1933 Frederico Davia, opera singer


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Julian Alexander Bream, CBE (born July 15, 1933)*









Julian Bream is one of the most-recorded classical guitarists and lutenists of the 20th Century and played a major role in popularizing lute music of the Renaissance and Baroque periods, especially Elizabethan music. His father was an accomplished amateur jazz guitarist, and Bream started learning the instrument from him. After a brief period of further formal study, Bream was recognized as a prodigy on both piano and guitar and was offered a place at the Royal College of Music at age 12. He gave regular guitar recitals and in 1960 formed the period-instrument Julian Bream Consort, which specialized in Elizabethan music.

During the 1960s, Bream recorded extensively for RCA Victor and toured around the world. A number of composers dedicated pieces to him, including Benjamin Britten, Tōru Takemitsu, Malcolm Arnold, and William Walton.

Personal Connection: My association with Renaissance and Baroque music started with hearing Bach keyboard works and Elizabethan lute music played by Julian Bream. His 1961 RCA Living Stereo album, "The Golden Age of English Lute Music," was one of my mother's favorites.


----------



## Rogerx

*July 16th*



1848 Henri Viotta, Dutch conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Bella Davidovich, Jewish Soviet-American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Ticho Parly, Danish tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1948 Pinchas Zukerman, Israeli-American violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*July 17th*



1873 Antonina Neshdanova, Russian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1916 Eleanor Steber, Wheeling WV, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1960 Dawn Upshaw, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 18th*



1821 Pauline Viardot, French mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1870 Emil Młynarski, Polish conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Kurt Masur, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Siegfried Kurz, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

July 18th Vesselina Kasarova mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 19th*



1873 Louis Zimmermann, Dutch violinist and 1st concert master of concert building


----------



## Rogerx

1920 Aldo Protti , American baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1924 Amy Shuard


----------



## Rogerx

1965 Evelyn Glennie, Scottish percussionist


----------



## Rogerx

*July 20th*



1910 Vilém Tauský, Czech conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1987 Nicola Benedetti, Scottish classical violinist


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> 1987 Nicola Benedetti, Scottish classical violinist


A TRIPLE LIKE:kiss:


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Michael Andreas Gielen (July 20, 1927 - March 8, 2019)*









Gielen was a highly respected though not very prominent conductor of orchestras and opera companies in Europe and the United States. He was also a composer of music within the tradition of the Second Viennese School. Gielen was known for his work with opera as well as the orchestral repertoire, and early in his career acquired a reputation as a champion of new music, doggedly programming one new composition per symphony orchestra concert regardless of conservative push-back.

Gielen's parents were Austrians, but he was born in Germany and grew up after 1938 in Argentina, where he began his musical career. Moving back to Vienna in 1950 with experience as a répétiteur at the Teatro Colón, he worked at the Wiener Staatsoper with Karl Böhm and Herbert von Karjan and conducted new music at smaller venues. His first Generalmusikdirektor (GMD) position was with the Royal Swedish Opera, from 1960 to 1965. After 1965 he held a variety of visiting positions and conducted frequently under contract with the Netherlands Opera. Gielen rose to prominence in Germany while he was GMD from 1977 to 1987 at the Oper Frankfurt, which under his leadership became a leading international opera company known especially for its staging of contemporary works. From 1980 to 1986 he also held the position of principal conductor at the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra. Beside his leadership of the Oper Frankfurt, the most acclaimed part of Gielen's career was as GMD of the SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden/Freiburg (Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra) from 1986 to 1989. Many of his most well-known recordings were made during this period with SWR.

Throughout his career, Gielen was sought out by music journalists for his straightforward and insightful views on classical music. In this 1994 interview with WNIB-Chicago's Bruce Duffie, Gielen shows his characteristic good humor and airs his views on programming contemporary music: http://www.bruceduffie.com/gielen.html

Personal Connection: Some German CM friends who were huge fans of Gielen put me onto him in 1977 when he was starting to make a splash in Frankfurt. I loved the transparency and boldness, without excessive affect, that he brought to his performances. In the past few years, a lot of his recordings have become available in "Michael Gielen Edition" box sets by SWR Music, and they've become a cornerstone of my CD collection. Gielen's Mahler symphony cycle is particularly important to me.


----------



## Rogerx

*July 21th*



Annelies Kupper * 1906


----------



## Rogerx

Ursula Schröder-Feinen * 1936-


----------



## Rogerx

1909 Licia Albanese, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 22th*



Grigory Soloviov. Born 22/07/80.


----------



## Rogerx

*July 23th*



1825 Richard Hol, Dutch composer, organist and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1838 Édouard Colonne, French composer and violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Leon Fleisher, American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

Maria João Pires
Pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*July 24th*



1898 Caterina Jarboro, African-American opera singer and 1st black female performer to sing on opera stage in US


----------



## Rogerx

1918 Ruggiero Ricci, American composer and violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1921 Giuseppe Di Stefano, Italian operatic tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1947 Peter Serkin, American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*July 25th*



1909 Gianandrea Gavazzeni, Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Maureen Forrester, Canadian operatic contralto


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Adolph Sylvester "Bud" Herseth (July 25, 1921 - April 13, 2013)*









Herseth was principal trumpet in the Chicago Symphony Orchestra from 1948 to 2001, playing under Rodzinsky, Kubelik, Reiner, Martinon, Solti, and Barenboim. He is widely considered to have played an important role in defining the CSO's distinctive brass section sound during this period.

Personal Connection: Growing up with the CSO as the local orchestra, I learned that Bud Herseth was one of the section principals who made it great. Every time I attended a concert, I picked out Herseth on stage and listened for his golden tones. My favorite example of his playing is on the 1965 RCA Red Seal recording of Ives's "Unanswered Question" with the CSO conducted by Morton Gould.


----------



## Rogerx

*July 26th*



1876 Ernest Schelling, American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1907 Gioconda de Vito, Italian-British violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1929 Alexis Weissenberg, Bulgarian born pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1958 Angela Hewitt, Canadian classical pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*July 27th*



1848 Vladimir de Pachmann, Russian-German pianist,


----------



## Rogerx

1877 Ernő Dohnányi, Hungarian composer and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Igor Markevitch, Russian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1915 Mario del Monaco, Italian opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

1952 Carol Vaness , American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 28th*



1906 Gottlob Frick, German opera singer.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti * 1941


----------



## Rogerx

Deon van der Walt * 1958 -
Pic will show up, international lerror services


----------



## Rogerx

*July 29th*



Ludwig Weber 1899 - Bass


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier * 1935 tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Bernd Weikl * 1942 bariton


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandra Marc * 1957 soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Olga Borodina * 1963 - mezzo-soprano


----------



## adriesba

Bernd Weikl singing "Ode to the Evening Star":


----------



## Rogerx

*July 30th*



1899 Gerald Moore, English pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1944 Teresa Cahill, opera singer, born in Maidenhead


----------



## Rogerx

*July 31th*



1919 Norman Del Mar, British conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 1*



1921 Lili Chookasian - Mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1926 Theo Adam German bass-bariton


----------



## Rogerx

1932 Elinor Ross- Dramatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1934 Hermann Baumann, German classical horn player.


----------



## Rogerx

1942 Claes Håkan Ahnsjö Tenor


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Jordi Savall i Bernadet (born August 1, 1941)*









Trained since age six in his native Catalonia as a singer and cellist, Savall began playing the viola da gamba seriously in 1965 after his graduation from the Barcelona Conservatory. He went on to advanced study of early music at the Schola Cantorum Basiliensis in Switzerland, and founded his first early music ensemble in 1974, Hespèrion XXI. He quickly came to be regarded as the leading gambist on the early music scene. The ensemble that he founded in 1989, Le Concert des Nations, remains one of the leading early music research and performance groups.

Personal Connection: The gambists in the collegium musicum to which I belonged while in college were avid followers of Jordi Savall. Because our ensemble played a lot of Telemann, I remember they were especially keen on spinning the 1972 Erato album, Suite en la Mineur, which contained two concerti for recorder and gamba, Michel Piguet playing recorder and Jordi Savall viola da gamba. In the next collegium musicum I belonged to, one of the gambists was a Catalonian woman, and she was crazy about Savall.


----------



## Rogerx

*August 2th*



1937 - Gundula Janowitz - Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1941- Hannelore Bode - Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 3th*



1912- Richard Holm Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1959-Simon Keenlyside Bariton


----------



## Rogerx

*August 4th*



1908 Kurt Eichhorn, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Jess Thomas- Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1929 Gabriella Tucci Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1935 Victor Braun - Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1947 -Alicia Nafé -Messo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Guy De Mey - Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 5th*



1890 Erich Kleiber, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 6th*



1619 Barbara Strozzi, Italian singer


----------



## Rogerx

1888 Heinrich Schlusnus, German baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1940-József Gregor - Hungarian bass


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Richard Egarr (born August 7, 1963)*









Egarr has been the director of the London-based Academy of Ancient Music since 2006, when he succeeded Christopher Hogwood. He also performs and records on all types of keyboard instruments, but is most well known as a harpsichordist. After completing his formal education as an organ scholar at Clare College, Cambridge, he studied harpsichord with Gustav Leonhardt. Egarr is one of the contemporary harpsichordists who has recorded Bach's complete _Well Tempered Clavier_ and _Goldberg Variations_. He also collaborated with violinist Andrew Manze to record violin sonata cycles of Bach, Händel, and Mozart. Egarr is scheduled to depart the AAM in 2021 in order to become music director of the San Francisco-based Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra and Chorale. He is married to keyboardist Alexandria Nepomnyashchaya with whom he has two young daughters.

Personal Connection: I love harpsichord music. About a year ago, I heard a program on WFMT-Chicago that featured Richard Egarr. I was aware of him before that, but his solo harpsichord playing on the program impressed me greatly and he is now one of the living harpsichordists whose work I listen to most (the others being Ton Koopman, Jory Vinikour, and Bob van Asperen). Egarr's 2018 album on Linn Records, "One Byrde in Hande," a carefully curated set of works by William Byrd, is the kind of CD I most like to collect these days: beautifully recorded, produced, and packaged, with extensive notes by the artist.


----------



## Rogerx

*August 8th*



István Szelényi, Hungarian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Diddú, Icelandic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 9th*



1861 Wilhelm Berger, pianist and conductor,


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to French violinist Zino Francescatti! (1902-1991)


----------



## Rogerx

1914 Ferenc Fricsay condutor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 10th*



1808 Napoleone Moriani tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1892 Dame Eva Turner soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1896 Georg Wieter basso


----------



## Rogerx

1910 John Hargreaves baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1947 Robert Holl - Bass


----------



## Rogerx

1952 Ashley Putnam, soprano


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Marie-Claire Alain - organist 1926


----------



## Rogerx

*August 11th*



1900 Paul Payen - Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1902 Zdenek Otava - baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1919 Ginette Neveu, French violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1920 Marcel Cordes - baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1933 Tamas Vasary, pianist/conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1943 Sarah Walker- British mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 13th*



1838 Joseph Barnby, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

very stupid .................


----------



## Rogerx

1878 Walther Soomer bass- baritone


----------



## Rogerx

I am sorry.......


----------



## Rogerx

1908 Eugene Conley tenor


----------



## Rogerx

oops wrong date


----------



## adriesba

Knappertsbusch was born on March 12, and Hofmann was born on August 22.


----------



## Rogerx

What was I thinking


----------



## Rogerx

*August 13th*



1831 Salomon Jadassohn, German pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1896 Leo Pappenheim, Dutch conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1901 Ian Whyte, Scottish conductor (BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

1948 Kathleen Battle, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 12th*



1938 Huguette Tourangeau Mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1960 Cecilia Gasdia, Italian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 15th*



1940 Rita Shane, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 16 th*



1913- Osie Hawkins - American baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1939- Janis Martin originally a mezzo, this great American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1954 Sharon Sweet American spinto /dramatic soprano voice


----------



## Rogerx

1952 Gianna Rolandi, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1955- Alexandru Agache Romanian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*August 17th*


1903- Georges Sébastian /conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1923 Anton Kersjes, violinist/conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1936 Nikola Gyuzelev / Ghiuselev - basso


----------



## Rogerx

1949- Linda Zoghby - soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1973- Daniel Hope (violinist)


----------



## Rogerx

*August 18 th*



1933 -Bela Rudenko Coloratura Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1940 - Michelangelo Veltri conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1946 -Barry Busse Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 19th*



1886 -Robert Heger German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1946 Beat Raaflaub, Swiss conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 20 th*



1930 Mario Bernardi, Canadian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1933 Janet Baker, English mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 22th*



1922- Raffaele Ariè - Bulgarian bass


----------



## Rogerx

1943- Robert Hale -American bass/baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*August 23th*



1903 William Primrose, Scottish violist


----------



## Rogerx

1904- Stella Roman soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1927-Raimund Herincx bass-baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1939- Celestina Casapietra - lyric/dramatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 24th*



1856- Felix Mottl -Wagnerian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1904- Irma Beilke - soubrette


----------



## Rogerx

*August 25th*



1880- Robert Stolz - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein 1918- composer/ conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1940 - José Van Dam -Belgian bass-baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1959- Ruth Ann Swenson - American lyric-coloratura


----------



## Rogerx

*August 26 th*



1923s Wolfgang Sawallich, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 28th*



1829 Albert Dietrich, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1913 Richard Tucker [Reuben Ticker], American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1929 István Kertész, Hungarian orchestral and operatic conductor,


----------



## Rogerx

1931 John Shirley-Quirk, baritone from the U.K


----------



## Rogerx

1931 Christina Deutekom (1931) Dutch soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Paul Plishka, American operatic baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1948 Lucia Valentini-Terrani - Italian Coloratura Mezzo-Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

(28 August 1894 in Graz - 14 August 1981 in Salzburg)


----------



## Rogerx

*August 29th*



Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla conductor


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Raymond Lewenthal (August 29, 1923 - November 21, 1988)*









Lewenthal is one of the most unusual characters among 20th Century American virtuoso pianists. He was very scholarly, and played a major role in the "Romantic Revival" by researching and performing the compositions of mostly forgotten 19th Century composers including Rubinstein, Hummel, Henselt, Schwarenka, Dussek, and especially Charles-Valentin Alkan. Appearing onstage in a Count Dracula style cape, playing with great flourish, and often giving musicological lectures during his recitals, Lewenthal acquired a reputation as a singular character.

Lewenthal started his career in Los Angeles as a child actor before his mother arranged piano lessons for him with Lydia Cherkassky, mother of pianist Shura Cerkassky. In 1945 he won all three of the major piano competitions in California: The Young Artist Contest at Occidental College, the Young Artist Competition at UCLA, and the Gainsborough Award in San Francisco. He went on to Julliard on a full scholarship, studying with Olga Samaroff-Stokowski. After Julliard, he studied in Europe with Alfred Cortot. Lewenthal made his debut in 1948 with Dimitri Mitropoulos and the Philadelphia Orchestra, playing Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 3. For the next five years, he played well-received recitals all over the U.S., covering the standard repertoire of the time, but his career almost ended when in 1953 he was attacked by hoodlums while walking in Central Park and suffered broken hands and arms. During the years of his recovery, he discovered and studied the compositions of Alkan, Henselt, _et al_. When he returned to performing in public in 1963, he played almost exclusively the music of Alkan and other lesser-known Romantics, as well as some Liszt and Chopin.

Personal Connection: Shortly after arriving on the East Coast for graduate school in September, 1978, I happened to hear an interview with Lewenthal on WETA in Washington, DC. He was in residence at the University of Maryland during this time. I was struck by his insistence on the importance of understanding vocal performance for his interpretive concepts of piano works. He demonstrated on-air in the studio by playing selections from Mendelssohn's _Songs Without Words_ (which he never recorded). I managed to crash several lectures and demonstrations by Lewenthal in College Park, MD over the course of the academic year. Now, his collection of RCA and Columbia recordings (on Sony) is a favorite part of my CD collection.


----------



## Rogerx

*August 30th*



1922 Regina Resnik, American mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Piet Kee, Dutch organist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1969 Dimitris Sgouros, Greek classical pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*August 31th*



1893 Lily Laskine, French harpist,


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Ramon Vinay, Chilean operatic tenor,


----------



## Rogerx

1945 Itzhak Perlman, violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1975 Daniel Harding, British conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 1th*



1878- Tullio Serafin conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1906 Aksel Schiøtz - Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1924 -Michel Roux - Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

19290 - Kostas Paskalis - Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1934 Orianna Santunione -Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1935 Seiji Ozawa conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1939 -Roger Soyer- Bass baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Julia Varady -Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1944 Leonard Slatkin, American conductor


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Seiji Ozawa (born September 1, 1935)*








At the Ravinia Festival (Highland Park, Illinois) in 1966

Ozawa has been a prominent and frequently recorded conductor since his first professional appearance with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra in 1962. His 29-year tenure (1973-2002) as Music Director of the Boston Symphony Orchestra is the longest in that top-tier ensemble's history.

Ozawa's artistic pedigree is dazzling. After winning the first prize at the International Competition of Orchestra Conductors in Besancon, France, he was invited by Charles Munch to study at Tanglewood with Pierre Monteux. At Tanglewood he won the Koussevitzky prize for outstanding student conductor and shortly thereafter received a full scholarship to study with Herbert von Karajan. After working with Karajan for a year, Leonard Bernstein appointed Ozawa Assistant Conductor of the New York Philharmonic. While still affiliated with the NYPO, he served as Principal Conductor at the Ravinia Festival (Chicago Symphony Orchestra) from 1964 to 1968. From 1965 to 1969 he was Music Director of the Toronto Symphony Orchestra, and from 1970 to 1977 was Music Director of the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra. He was Music Director of the Boston Symphony Orchestra from 1973 to 2002. After resigning from the BSO, he became Principal Conductor of the Vienna State Opera until health problems led him to resign in 2006. Throughout his career, Ozawa made frequent appearances as guest conductor of major North American and European ensembles, and played a leading role in the development and direction of symphony orchestras in his native Japan.

Known as a champion of contemporary composers like Ligeti, Messiaen, and Takemitsu, Ozawa is also a major interpreter of Romantic and Modern composers. He has an especially strong attachment to Tchaikovsky and to the ballet repertoire.

Personal Connection: I've written elsewhere about my memorable childhood classical music experiences with Ozawa at the Ravinia Festival. For me, the biggest "what if" scenario is if Ozawa had taken over the Chicago Symphony Orchestra instead of Solti. Personally, I wish he had. It would have been a great fit, better than what transpired during the later part of Ozawa's tenure in Boston.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 2th*



1896- Rosetta Pampanini - Italian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1900- Wilhelm Strienz - German bass


----------



## Rogerx

1904 - Set Svanholm Swedish tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1910 Bruce Boyce- American/ Canadian bartione


----------



## Rogerx

1901 Eduard van Beinum, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1910 Dorothy Maynor, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1934 Xavier Darasse, French organist


----------



## Rogerx

*September 4th*



1915 Rudolf Schock, German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1964 René Pape German Basso


----------



## Rogerx

*September 5th*



1895- Meta Seinemeyer Germany lyric/spinto soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1942 Eduardo Mata, Mexican conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1960-Karita Mattila Finnish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1961 Marc-André Hamelin, Canadian concert pianist,


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

1871-Theodore Spiering, American conductor, violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*September 6th*



1891- John Charles Thomas - American baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

1956 Omar Ebrahim - Englisch baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1958- Cynthia Haymon American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 7th*



1880 Attilio Brugnoli, Italian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1900-Joan Cross - British soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1940- Giuseppe Giacomini Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1952- Eirian James - Englisch Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1960-Uwe Heilmann German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1961- Jean-Yves Thibaudet, French pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1965 -Angela Gheorghiu Romanian sopran


----------



## Rogerx

1920 Kurt Leimer German concert pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*September 8th*


1929 -Christoph von Dohnányi - German Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1947 -Valery Afanassiev, Russian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1948- Veronika Kincses- Hungarian Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 9th*



1872-Josef Stránský -Czech conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1890 Vilém Zítek - Czech bass


----------



## Rogerx

1892-Miriam Licette Englisch soprano,


----------



## Rogerx

1925 - Sona Cervená/ Czech mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1932- William Dooley American bass-baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1936- Ute Vinzing German dramatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Dustin J. O'Halloran is a American pianist en composer ( 49 yesterday)


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Christopher Jarvis Haley Hogwood CBE (September 10, 1941 - September 24, 2014)*









Hogwood was one of the major figures of the historically informed performance (HIP) movement in early music from its beginnings in the 1960s. He founded the Early Music Consort in 1967 with his Cambridge University friend David Munrow, and then the famous Academy of Ancient Music in 1973. Hogwood led the AAM until 2006, when harpsichordist Richard Egarr succeeded him.

As a keyboardist, Hogwood made solo recordings of the music of Bach, Couperin, and Byrd. He was a scholar of keyboard instruments and owned an historical collection of them.

Hogwood and the AAM were known as experts in the Baroque and early Classical repertoire, but they also performed later music, including a well-received Beethoven symphony cycle recorded between 1984 and 1989.

Personal Connection: I became aware of Christopher Hogwood as a conductor when I got into the early music scene in the mid 1970s. He happened to be one of my professors' favorite exponents of HIP, and the college's music library contained many of his early recordings. The only HIP Beethoven symphony cycle I have in my CD collection is Hogwood's.


----------



## Rogerx

1902 Alice Tully, American soprano and patroness (Carnegie Hall)


----------



## Rogerx

*September 12th*



1887 George Georgescu, Romanian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1938-Tatiana Troyanos Amercan Mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1945- John Mauceri -American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1948 -Luis Lima- Argentina tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 13th*



1819 Clara Schumann, German pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1897 Gaspar Cassadó, Spanish cellist


----------



## Rogerx

1929 Nicolai Ghiaurov, Bulgarian opera singer,


----------



## Rogerx

1934 Tamara Milashkina Rusian lyric soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1936 Werner Hollweg - German Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1939 Arleen Augér


----------



## Rogerx

*September 14th*



1885 Vittorio Gui, Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1896 José Mojica - Mexican tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1935 -Toni Krämer, German began as a baritone, and soon after became a tenor.


----------



## Rogerx

1950- Raúl Giménez Argetine tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 15th*



1876-Bruno Walter - German Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1897- Paul Schöffler -German baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1884- Pia Tassinari - Italian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1917- Hilde Gueden - Austrian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1927-Erika Köth - German operatic high coloratura soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1945 -Jessye Norman- American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 16th*



1887 Nadia Boulanger, conductor/ composer


----------



## Rogerx

1899 Hans Swarowsky, Austrian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1906 Johanna Sophia Hermes - Dutch alto


----------



## Rogerx

1908- Hertha Glaz Austrianborn / American mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1944- Krisztina Laki Hungarian coloratura soprano


----------



## Malx

Just wanted to say I appreciate you posting these Rogerx - an interesting start to most days.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 16th*



Elīna Garanča (born 16 September 1976) is a Latvian mezzo-soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 18th*



1884 Ludomir Rozycki, Polish conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Meyers- German tenor, becomes 65


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Gottlieb , becomes 85


----------



## Rogerx

1971 -Anna Netrebko- Russian soprano


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> 1971 -Anna Netrebko- Russian soprano


Opera Star Anna Netrebko Is Hospitalized With Covid-19


----------



## adriesba

ldiat said:


> Opera Star Anna Netrebko Is Hospitalized With Covid-19


That is a terrible birthday present! I hope she will be OK!


----------



## Rogerx

*September 19th*



1837 Adolf Sonnenfeld, Polish violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1912 Kurt Sanderling, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1919 Blanche Thebom, American mezzo-soprano ( at one time famous for having the longest hair)


----------



## Rogerx

1945 Brigitte Eisenfeld German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Frances Ginzer Canadian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 20th*



Agnes Tyrrell, Czech pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1906 David Sheinfeld, American violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1922 Franco Ventriglia, American opera singer ( Bass)


----------



## Rogerx

1938 Jane Manning, English soprano


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Georg Christoph Biller (born September 20, 1955)*









Biller was the Thomaskantor (music director at the Thomaskirche in Leipzig) from 1992 to 2015, the 16th successor of J.S. Bach in this position. He was himself a Thomaner (member of the Thomanerchor) from 1965 to 1974 under Erhard Mauersberger and then Hans-Joachim Rotzsch. Biller studied conducting in Leipzig under Rolf Reuter and Kurt Masur. He resigned as Thomaskantor in 2015 for health reasons.

Personal Connection: During Biller's time as Thomaskantor, I attended and greatly enjoyed a number of performances of the Thomanerchor, some including members of the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra, in the historic Thomaskirche in Leipzig. He was a fantastic choral conductor. He conducted a marvelous St. Matthew's Passion in 1998 that's on Youtube.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 21 th*



1912 György Sándor, Hungarian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1922 Vladimir Ruzdjak Crotian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1938 Yūji Takahashi, Japanese pianist.


----------



## Rogerx

1942 Jill Gomez , British Guyana-born soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1943 Werner Krenn Austrian tenor.


----------



## Rogerx

1950 Gail Gilmore , American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1952 Alessandro Corbelli , Italian Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1957 Nina Rautio, Rusian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 22 th*



1892 -Herbert Janssen German baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1918 Henryk Szeryng, Polish, violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1931 -Nello Santi , Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1935- Matthias Kuntzsch- German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1935 - Virgilijus Noreika -Lithuanian bass


----------



## Rogerx

1941-Anna Tomowa-Sintow Bulgarian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1946- John Tomlinson - Englisch bass


----------



## Rogerx

1960 - Nikki Li Hartliep soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Luca Canonici- 1960 Italian tenor


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to German soprano Elisabeth Rethberg! (1894-1976)


----------



## Rogerx

*September 23th*



1907 Nicola Moscona Greek bass


----------



## Rogerx

1907 Jarmila Novotna, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1923 Sándor Kónya Hungarian bass


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Spas Wenkoff - Bulgarian Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1945 Frans-Josef Kapellmann German bariton


----------



## Rogerx

1952 Kathryn Montgomery-Meissner Sprano


----------



## Rogerx

1952 William Shimell Enlisch Bariton


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> 1923 Sándor Kónya Hungarian bass


Sándor Kónya was a tenor.  - an excellent tenor!


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Sándor Kónya was a tenor.  - an excellent tenor!


I am sorry, someone must have changed it


----------



## Rogerx

*September 24th*



1806 George Alexander Osborne, Irish pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1859 Julius Klengel, German cellist


----------



## Rogerx

1960-Stefano Consolini - Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 25th*



1907 Jan Felderhof, Dutch violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1932 Glenn Gould, Canadian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*September 26 th*



1877 Alfred Cortot, French-Swiss pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1930 -Fritz Wunderlich German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1947 - Dale Duesing -American baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1949-Deborah Polaski Amercan soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1950-Gary Lakes - American Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*September 27th*



1940- Dame Josephine, Barstow British soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1951 - Peter Dvorsky, Slovak tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1952 - Chris Merritt, American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

September 26th Ildar Abdrazakov
Russian basso


----------



## Rogerx

*September 28TH*



Věnceslava Hrubá-Freiberger becomes 75 (soprano)


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Dalto becomes 70 counter tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1949-Hans Peter Blochwitz , German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1953 -Janice Hall, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 29*



Franco Capuana * 1894- Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Traxel * 1916- tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1920 Vaclav Neummann, conductor from Czechoslovakia


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Turnovský * 1928- conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge * 1930- conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Lella Cuberli * 1945- soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 30th*



1919- Patricia Neway American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1920- Irma Bozzi Lucca soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1923- Giuseppe Campora . Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1945 Tatiana Tauer, harpiste from Russia


----------



## Rogerx

*October first*



1904 Vladimir Horowitz, Russian-American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

Francisco Ortiz . 
Spanish tenor becomes 82


----------



## Rogerx

*October 2th*



1935 Peter Frankl, Hungarian-British pianist, born in Budapest, Hungary


----------



## Rogerx

1944 Ton Koopman, Dutch conductor


----------



## Rogerx

DILBÈR Chinese coloratura soprano becomes 64


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Plasson 1933


----------



## Rogerx

Tom swift Scottish tenor becomes 92


----------



## Rogerx

1923 Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Polish-born classical conductor


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Antonius Gerhardus Michael "Ton" Koopman (born October 2, 1944)*









Koopman has been prominent on the Baroque music scene for over 40 years as a harpsichordist, organist, and conductor. He founded the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra in 1979 and the Amsterdam Baroque Choir in 1992 and remains at the helm of the combined Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir. He is married to fellow keyboardist Tini Mathot, who produces all of his recordings.

Koopman was born in Zwolle, Netherlands, and has long resided in Amsterdam. He played his first public organ performance at the age of 11 in his local church, and was considered a prodigy. Koopman studied harpsichord with Gustav Leonhardt, whose influence Koopman acknowledges. However, Koopman forged his own style which is much more ornamented than Leonhardt's. Starting out recording on the Erato label, Koopman later recorded for Warner Classics (after it acquired Erato) and Philips Classics. He famously recorded the complete cycle of Bach cantatas (with the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir) and the complete keyboard works of Buxtehude. As of today, there is little Baroque keyboard music that Koopman has not recorded.

Personal Connection: When I decided to start collecting CDs in the late 1980s, the first two I bought were Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra recordings of the Brandenburg Concerti (1985, Erato). These are still my favorites. Somehow I've never managed to see Koopman perform live, and this is at the top of my classical music wish list.


----------



## Rogerx

1963 Cristina Ortega , Mexican soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1941 Ruggero Raimondi - Italian Bass baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*October 4th*



1898 Göta Ljungberg -Swedish Wagnerian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1894-Margherita Grandi Italian soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

1921- Gianni Poggi spinto tenor.


----------



## Rogerx

1931- Anna Reynolds English mezzo soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

1940- Alain Lombard French conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1949-John Aler - American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1950- Francisco Araiza Mexican tenor Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 5th*



1840 Fran Gerbič, Slovenian tenor,


----------



## Rogerx

1899 Bolesław Woytowicz, Polish pianist ( he also composed)


----------



## Rogerx

1924- Matteo Manuguerra- French (Tunisian-born) baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1935 Arlene Saunders, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1938- Ernst Schütz- Austrain tenor


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> 1840 Fran Gerbič, Slovenian tenor,


I'm surprised he was a tenor. He looks like a conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 6th*



1880 Julia Culp, Dutch mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1925 Pieter van den Berg - Dutch bass


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Paul Badura-Skoda, Austrian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1935 Ludmila Filatova- Russina singer


----------



## Rogerx

1935 Leopold Hager Austrian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1935 Vasile Moldoveanu -Romanian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Rogerx

Mirella Freni - Pique Dame - Lisa's Act III aria


----------



## Rogerx

*October 7th*



1909 Shura Cherkassky, Ukrainian born pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1915 Roman Padlewski, Polish violinist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1935 Rossita Ternekova soprano from Bulgarian , alas no pic


----------



## Rogerx

1936 Charles Dutoit, Swiss conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1940 Jeffrey Dooley (countertenor)


----------



## Rogerx

1940 - Willem Laakman, Dutch Basso


----------



## Rogerx

1950 Keith Lewis, Australian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Yo-Yo Ma, Chinese-American cellist


----------



## Rogerx

1870 Louis Vierne, French organist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1903 René Guillou, French organist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

1925 Bryan Drake Kiwi / New Zealand Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*October 9th*



1863 Alexander Siloti, Russian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1873 Carl Flesch, Hungarian violinist


----------



## Rogerx

1920 Vivienne Della Chiesa, American lyric soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1940 Anna Alexeva , Romanian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 10th*



1928 Leyla Gencer Turkish operatic sopran


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Medea Amiranashvili (lyric soprano)

sorry no picture


----------



## Rogerx

1930 Levon Boghossian Bass Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*October 11th*



1883-Fritz Stiedry Conductor from East Europe


----------



## Rogerx

1928 -Russel Oberlin American counter tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1949- David Rendall English tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 12th*


Gilda Dalla Rizza * 1892- Italian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert Alsen * 1906 - bass born in Germany


----------



## Rogerx

John Shaw * 1924- Australian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*Luciano Pavarotti ** 1935 -Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Brewer * 1944- American Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Anita Terzian * 1945 Italian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 13 th*



Peter Van Anrooy * 1879 Dutch conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Khaykin * 1904- Russian conductor( and he composed also)


----------



## Rogerx

Enzo Dara * 1938- Italian bass


----------



## Rogerx

Leona Mitchell * 1949- American Spinto soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Katherine Ciesinski * 1950- American mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Gregory Yurisich * 1951- Australian- baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*October 14th*



1918 Ellen Faull - American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Gary Graffman, American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1932 Enrico di Giuseppe, American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1945 Hilda de Groote Belgian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 15th*



Elisabeth Speiser (born 154 October 1940) is a Swiss operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1988- Hera Hyesang Park South Korean soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 16th*



1930 James Lockhart, Conductor/ Pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1962 Dmitri Hvorostovsky Russian baritone .


----------



## Rogerx

*October 17th*



Dinu Badescu * 1904 Romanian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Rolando Panerai * 1924 Italian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolaus Simkowsky* 1935 Counter tenor ( No pic to be find)
Mostly with Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

John Pringle * 1938 Australian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Reiner Goldberg * 1939 German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Alexei Steblianko * 1940 Russian Baritone (as far as I know)r


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Kovacevich * 1940 American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

Betsy Norden*1945 American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 18th*



Lotte Lenya * 1898- singing actresses.


----------



## Rogerx

Otto Ackermann * 1909- Romanian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Young * 1920- English tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Camilla Williams * 1922- American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Barry McDaniel * 1930- American Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Berit Lindholm * 1934- Swedish dramatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Catarina Ligendza * 1937- Swedisch soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Price * 1945 Opera tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Margarita Castro Alberty * 1947 From Puerto Rico.


----------



## Rogerx

Wynton Marsalis * 1961 American trumpet player.


----------



## Rogerx

Ilkka Vthavainen * -1960 Finish baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Nelson Freire -October 18, 1944


----------



## Rogerx

*October 19th*



Erna Berger * 1900 - German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Frederick Sharp * 1911- English baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Emil Gilels* 1916 Russian, pianist


----------



## Rogerx

Benita Valente * 1934- American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Rosa Lamoreaux * 1955 American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital* 1978- Israeli mandolin player.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 20th*


Tomas Chambers


----------



## Rogerx

Lauris Elms Australian mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Dunja Vejovic, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

John Elwas . English tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Brendel, German baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Joanna Simon, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Theo van Gemert: Dutch Bass Bariton


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogerelig Serbian born pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*October 21th*



Sir Georg Solti * 1912 Hungarian born conductor


----------



## Rogerx

John Alexander * 1923 American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Virginia Zeani * 1928 Romanian Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Kenneth Collins * 1935 British tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 22th*



1826 Guglielmo Quarenghi, Italian cellist, he also composed


----------



## Rogerx

*October 24th*



Ricardo Cartena 1920- Argetine baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Tito Gobbi * 1913 Italian bass


----------



## Rogerx

Sena Jurinac * 1921 Croatian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Batyah Godfrey Ben-David + 1945 American singer


----------



## Rogerx

Cheryl Studer * 1955 American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Maldwyn Davies* 1950 Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 25th*








[/url]

Ernesto Camillo Sivori* 1815 Italian violinist


----------



## Rogerx

Galina Vishnevskaya * 1926 Russian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Anita Välkki * 1926 Soprano fro Finland


----------



## Rogerx

Hana Janků *1940 Soprano from Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Rogerx

Ortrun Wenkel * 1942 German alto


----------



## Rogerx

Giuliano Ciannella * 1943 Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 26th*



Tiana Lemnitz * 1897 - German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Christine Brewer+ 1955- American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 27th*



Edda Moser * 1938 - German Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Brett * 1941- English counter tenor .


----------



## Rogerx

Stuart Kale * 1944- Welsh tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Halliwell * Australian Tenor / teacher


----------



## Rogerx

*October 28th*



Fritz Wolff * 1894 German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Caroline Unger * 1803- Austrian/ Hungarian mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppina Baldassare-Tedeschi * 1881 Italian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Voyer * 1901 Spanish singer


----------



## Rogerx

Claramae Turner * 1920- Ameriacan soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Kenneth Montgomery * 1943- British conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Alan Titus * 1945- Britisch baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Monoyios * 1949- American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 29 th*



Patricia O'Neill wird * 1950 Scottish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 30th*



1840 Carlotta Patti, Italian soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

1934 Frans Brüggen, Dutch conductor / traverso player and composer


----------



## Rogerx

\\

1955* François le Roux- French baritone.


----------



## Simplicissimus

*Franciscus Jozef Brüggen (October 30, 1934 - August 13, 2014)*









Frans Brüggen was a Dutch recorder and Baroque flute virtuoso who was a major figure on the Early Music scene from the late 1950s until his death. Later in his life he retired from playing instruments and focused on conducting. He founded the avant-garde recorder group "Sour Cream" in 1972, and the influential historically informed performance and period instrument ensemble Orchestra of the 18th Century (Orkest van de Achttiende Eeuw) in 1981.

Brüggen acquired rock-star status among younger recorder players in the 1960s and 1970s, which his publicists encouraged by including poster-size photos of him with some of his record albums. He made recordings with several of the other prominent early music figures of the time, including Gustav Leonhardt, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Anner Bylsma, and Kees Boeke.

Personal Connection: During my second year in high school, I happened to experience a performance by a recorder ensemble at the University of Chicago. It completely enchanted me. My parents bought me Brüggen's then newly-released album, _Frans Brüggen Spielt 17 Blockflöten_ (in the Das Alte Werk series). This marked the beginning of my long connection to the instrument.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Rogerx said:


> 1934 Frans Brüggen, Dutch conductor / traverso player and composer


This photo is on the cover of the 12-CD box set. It's currently going for about $145 -- not cheap, but definitely worth it. As a lot of reviewers have commented, this set is a must-have for recorder players and enthusiasts and can add a lot to collections of Early Music, even if you don't always prefer Brueggen's interpretations. His playing is simply not to be missed.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 31 th*

31 Oct



Božena Ruk-Focič * 1937- Croation spinto soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Mark 1940 - American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 1 th*



Emma Albani* 1847 Canadian operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Eugen Jochum * 1902 - German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Gillian Knight * 1909 English soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Blanc * 1923 French Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria de Los Angeles * 1923 Spanish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Giampietro Mastromei * 1932 Italian Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*November 2th*



Giuseppe Lugo * 1898 Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Sigurd Björling * 1907 Swedish baritone.


----------



## Rogerx

Tefta Tashko-Koço * 1910 Albanian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Harold Farberma *1929, American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Faye Robinson * 1943 American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Sinopoli* 1946 Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]

Ruth Falcon * 1946 American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Marie McLaughlin * 1954 - Scottish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Mireille Delunsch* 1962 French soprano,


----------



## Rogerx

*November 3 th*



María-Luísa Nache * 1924 Italian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Ute Trekel-Burckhardt * 1939 German Mezzo


----------



## Rogerx

Gideon Fagan* 1904 South African conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Bengt-Ola Morgny * 1960 Swedish tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 4th*



1841 Carl Tausig, Polish pianist and composer,


----------



## Rogerx

1959 Carlo Bossi Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 6th*



1923 Renato Capecchi, * Italian baritone,


----------



## Rogerx

1940 Eberhard Büchner * German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Cheryl Parrisch* American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1955* Youngmi Kim - South Korean soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1960* François Harismendy - French Basso


----------



## Rogerx

*November 7 th*

\


1926 Dame Joan Sutherland, Australian operatic soprano,


----------



## Rogerx

Christiane Stutzmann 1940 * French soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Merete Hjortso * Danish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Schomberg* German Tenor 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Keith Lockhart* American conductor 1960


----------



## Rogerx

1969 Hélène Grimaud, French pianist


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> 1940 Eberhard Büchner * German tenor


At first glance I thought this pic was Ray Davis of the Kinks in a period drama :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

*November 8th*



1895 Hermann Schey, German-Dutch tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1909 Alberto Erede, Italian conductor,


----------



## Rogerx

1921 Jerome Hines [Heinz], American basso


----------



## Rogerx

1945 Judith Lang Zaimont, American pianist and composer


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Swedish conductor Lamberto Gardelli! (1915-1998)


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Happy birthday to Swedish conductor Lamberto Gardelli! (1915-1998)
> 
> [


Thanks I forgot him.....


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Thanks I forgot him.....


I have been forgetting to post some of the additional ones that I have on my list. For October 29th I forgot Jon Vickers!


----------



## Rogerx

*November 9th*



1885 Aureliano Pertile, Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1942 Richard Greene, American violinist,


----------



## Rogerx

1968 Nazzareno Carusi, Italian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1955 Mette Ejsing from Finland-- alto


----------



## Rogerx

1960 Thomas Quasthoff German baritone


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx, you didn't find any for November 10th?

Either way, I didn't have any either.


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Rogerx, you didn't find any for November 10th?
> 
> Either way, I didn't have any either.


Nope, sorry.....................


----------



## Rogerx

*November 11th*



1930 Vernon Handley, English conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1949 Audrey Micheal- Englisch sopraono


----------



## Rogerx

*November 12th*



1939 Lucia Popp, Slovakian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1949 Bruce Burroughs American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 13th*



1918 Janine Andrade, French violinist.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 14 th*



1919 Lisa Otto, German soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Narciso Yepes, Spanish guitarist.


----------



## Rogerx

1928 Leonie Rysanek, dramatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*November 15th*










View attachment 145902


1914 Jorge Bolet, Cuban-born American pianist.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 145903




1942 Daniel Barenboim, pianist/conductor


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 145904




1949 Jarmila Krátká. Czech soprano


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 145905




1955 Helene Schneiderman American mezzo soprano

( pic's will show up later, some maintenance on that site)


----------



## adriesba

I forgot to mention it yesterday (November 14th), but I don't want to neglect to mention my favorite contralto!

Happy belated birthday to American contralto Jean Madeira (1918-1972), the best Erda and Klytämnestra and an interesting Carmen!

Carmen:






Erda:






Klytämnestra:


----------



## Rogerx

*November 16th*



1896 Lawrence Tibbett, American baritone.


----------



## Rogerx

1954 Donald RunniclesAmercan conductor


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> 1954 Donald RunniclesAmercan conductor


We don't have too many Roger so I'd like to rightfully claim Edinburgh born Sir Donald as one of our own


----------



## Rogerx

*November 17th*

1940 Menai Davis- Mezzo soprano no pic can be found


----------



## Rogerx

1930 -Stefan Stefanoff/ Stefanov - Bulgarian Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 18th*



1882 Amelita Galli-Curci, Italian-American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1899 Eugene Ormandy [Jenő Blau], Hungarian-American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1902 Barbara Giuranna, Italian pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1978 Andris Nelsons


----------



## Rogerx

*November 19th*



1925 Leonarda Daine soprano from Latvia


----------



## Rogerx

1934 David Lloyd-Jones British conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1921 Géza Anda, Hungarian-Swiss pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1947 Agnes Baltsa, Greek mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Aidan Mikdad Dutch upcoming pianist 2001


----------



## Rogerx

*November 20th*



1937 René Kollo, German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1960 Alan Held. Baritone


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 22nd*

Happy birthday to South Korean soprano Sumi Jo! (born 1962)


----------



## adriesba

German conductor Hans Zender (1936-2019)


----------



## adriesba

American conductor Kent Nagano (born 1951)

I recommend his recording of _Le Sacre_:


----------



## adriesba

Pianist Stephen Hough (born 1961)


----------



## adriesba

Opera director Peter Hall (1930-2017)


----------



## adriesba

American baritone Louis Otey (born 1954)


----------



## adriesba

Mezzo-soprano Elizabeth Laurence (born 1949)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 24th*

Happy birthday to conductor Bruno Weil! (born 1949)

Weil was the conductor for this interesting performance of a preliminary version of _Der fliegende Holländer_:


----------



## adriesba

Italian soprano Maria Chiara (born 1939)

Just found out about her, but wow this is beautifully sung! \/


----------



## adriesba

French soprano Anne-Marie Blanzat


----------



## adriesba

American singer and actor Damon Evans (born 1949)


----------



## adriesba

German soprano Lilli Lehmann (1848-1929)


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Alfredo Kraus, Las Palmas Canary Islands Spanish tenor


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 25th*

Happy birthday to German pianist Wilhelm Kempff! (1895-1991)


----------



## adriesba

Dutch pianist (and composer) Theo Bruins (1929-1993)

One of his compositions performed by the Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest conducted by Otto Ketting with with Bruins himself at the piano \/


----------



## adriesba

American mezzo-soprano Jennifer Lane


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 26th*

Happy birthday to American pianist Eugene Istomin! (1925-2003)


----------



## adriesba

Pianist (and composer) Sandro Fuga (1906-1994)

One of his compositions \/






The pianist in that performance has the same last name and I'm guessing is his son.


----------



## adriesba

American pianist Earl Wild (1915-2010)






Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 at 1:32:50!


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 27th*

Happy birthday to French mezzo-soprano Solange Michel! (1912-2010)

Probably best known as Carmen from the famous Cluytens recording  \/


----------



## adriesba

American violinist Hilary Hahn (born 1979)


----------



## adriesba

Conductor Léon Barzin (1900-1999)


----------



## adriesba

Belgian conductor (and composer) Daniel Sternefeld (1905-1986)

Conducting one of his own pieces \/


----------



## adriesba

Tenor Angelo Mori


----------



## adriesba

Baritone Valery Lebed (born 1949)


----------



## adriesba

American bass-baritone Michael Devlin (born 1942)


----------



## adriesba

Polish pianist (and composer) Maciej Małecki (born 1940)


----------



## adriesba

Dutch pianist Nelly Wagenaar (1898-1985)


----------



## Simplicissimus

Late, but not forgotten:

*Yvonne Kenny (born November 25, 1950)*









Kenny is an Australian soprano who, according to Wikipedia, is "particularly associated with Handel and Mozart roles," but who in my view is one of the leading soprano interpreters of Vaughan Williams, Britten, and Delius.

Kenny studied at the Sydney Conservatorium of Music and then at La Scala in Milan. In 1975 she became a sensation when she sang as a replacement in Donizetti's _Rosmonda d'Inghilterra_ at Queen Elizabeth Hall in London. She has subsequently recorded a huge range of the soprano repertoire in operatic roles as well as in songs.

Personal Connection: Vaughan Williams's _Sea Symphony_ and _Pastoral Symphony_ are great favorites of mine. Although I tend to favor Vernon Handley's interpretations of Vaughan Williams, for these two works I go with Brydon Thomson and the LSO because I find Kenny's soprano performances just superb.


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 28th*

Happy birthday to English pianist (and composer) Pamela Harrison! (1915-1990)

One of her pieces (not played by her) \/


----------



## adriesba

Russian-American ballet dancer Alexander Godunov (1949-1995)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 29th*

Happy birthday to Austrian soprano Anna von Mildenburg! (1872-1947)

Apparently her only recording:


----------



## adriesba

Dutch conductor, pianist, (and composer) Piet Ketting (1904-1984)

One of his pieces (not performed by him here):


----------



## adriesba

Swiss baritone Philippe Huttenlocher (born 1942)


----------



## adriesba

German bass Günter Wewel (born 1934)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for November 30th*

Happy birthday to conductor Walter Weller! (1939-2015)

I recommend this album of him conducting Prokofiev's symphonies:


----------



## adriesba

Czech pianist Martin Kasík (born 1976)


----------



## adriesba

Romanian pianist Radu Lupu (born 1945)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 1st*

Happy birthday to French ballerina and choreographer Violette Verdy! (1933-2016)






I wish this video weren't so poor quality.


----------



## adriesba

British ballerina and choreographer Alicia Markova (1910-2004) At one point in time she was a member of the Ballet Russes.


----------



## adriesba

Romanian soprano Leontina Văduva (born 1960)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 2nd*

 Happy birthday to soprano Maria Callas! (1923-1977)


----------



## adriesba

Austrian pianist (and composer) Jörg Demus (1928-2019)

Demus plays "Für Elise" on one of Beethoven's pianos:


----------



## adriesba

British pianist Harriet Cohen (1895-1967)


----------



## adriesba

British conductor and cellist John Barbirolli (1899-1970)


----------



## adriesba

American tuba player Harvey Phillips (1929-2010)


----------



## adriesba

American flutist (and composer) Katherine Hoover (1937-2018)

One of her compositions played by herself:


----------



## adriesba

American ballerina Merrill Ashley (born 1950)


----------



## adriesba

German opera director Günter Krämer (born 1940)


----------



## adriesba

Swiss conductor, pianist, (and composer) Jürg Wyttenbach (born 1935)


----------



## adriesba

Opera singer Ingeborg Wieser (born 1925)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 3rd*

Happy birthday to American soprano Phyllis Curtin! (1921-2016)


----------



## adriesba

English tenor Charles Craig (1919-1997)


----------



## adriesba

Uruguayan conductor (and composer) José Serebrier (born 1938)


----------



## adriesba

Mezzo-soprano Jeanne Piland (born 1945)


----------



## adriesba

German opera director Werner Rackwitz (1929-2014)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 4th*

Happy birthday to Australian mezzo-soprano Yvonne Minton! (born 1938)


----------



## adriesba

Irish conductor, organist, pianist, (and composer) Hamilton Harty (1879-1941)

Here conducting an excerpt from _Hänsel und Gretel_:


----------



## adriesba

Peruvian pianist (and composer) Edgar Valcárcel (1932-2010)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 5th*

Happy birthday to Spanish tenor José Carreras! (born 1946)


----------



## adriesba

Argentine tenor (also conductor and opera director) José Cura (born 1962)


----------



## adriesba

Polish pianist and conductor Krystian Zimerman (born 1956)


----------



## adriesba

Polish pianist (and composer) Władysław Szpilman (1911-2000)


----------



## adriesba

American soprano (also film actress) Grace Moore (1898-1947)


----------



## adriesba

Dutch organist and conductor Evert Cornelis (1884-1931)


----------



## adriesba

Soprano Tamara Hert (born 1940)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 6th*

Happy birthday to Austrian conductor Nikolaus Harnoncourt! (1929-2016)


----------



## adriesba

American conductor John Nelson (born 1941)


----------



## adriesba

Austrian conductor (and composer) Armin Kircher (1966-2015)


----------



## adriesba

Chinese conductor, pianist, (and composer) Bright Sheng (born 1955)

I couldn't find a video of him performing, but here is a video of one of his pieces which I found interesting:


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 7th*

Happy birthday to Welsh contralto Helen Watts! (1927-2009)


----------



## adriesba

French conductor Jean-Claude Casadesus (born 1935)


----------



## adriesba

American organist Daniel Chorzempa (born 1944)


----------



## adriesba

Japanese ballerina Yoko Morishita (born 1948)


----------



## adriesba

Baritone Gregg Baker (born 1955)


----------



## adriesba

Mezzo-soprano Kathleen Kuhlmann (born 1950)

Duet with Deborah Voigt:


----------



## adriesba

Canadian soprano Heather Thompson (born 1940)


----------



## adriesba

American bass-baritone Richard Cross (born 1935)


----------



## adriesba

Yugoslav mezzo-soprano Breda Kalef (born 1930)


----------



## adriesba

*Birthdays for December 8th*

Happy birthday to Irish flutist James Galway! (born 1939)


----------



## adriesba

Trombonist (and composer) Malcolm Forsyth (1936-2011)


----------



## adriesba

Violinist (and composer) Zoltán Székely (1903-2001)

Performing Béla Bartók's second violin concerto which was dedicated to him:


----------



## adriesba

French baritone Gérard Souzay (1918-2004)


----------



## adriesba

British cellist Terence Weil (1921-1995)


----------



## adriesba

Baritone Michael Ebbecke (born 1955?)


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 147186


Jakub Józef Orliński born 1990


----------



## Rogerx

1923 Ida Haendel, Polish-British violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*December 16th*



1926 James McCracken, American operatic tenor


----------



## Rogerx

1932 Rodion Konstantinovich Schedrin


----------



## Rogerx

1946 Trevor Pinnock, English conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*December 18th*



1920 Rita Streich, German soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

*December 19th*



1888 Fritz Reiner, US conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1944 William Christie- American-born director of Les Arts Florissants


----------



## Rogerx

1958 Steven Isserlis, British cellist, born in London


----------



## Rogerx

*December 20th*

View attachment 147701


1905 Czech baritone Vaclav Bednar


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 147702


1906 American soprano Thelma Votipka


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 147703


1907 American soprano Marion Talley


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 147704


1918 Austrian tenor Ernst Gruber


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 147705


1928 Birth of English bass Donald Adams .


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 147706


1928 Italian mezzo-soprano Bianca Berini


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 147747


20 December 1948


----------



## Rogerx

*December 21th*



1830 Italian bass Gian Francesco Angelini.


----------



## Rogerx

1882 Italian baritone Enrico Molinari


----------



## Rogerx

1897 German mezzo-soprano Paula Lindberg


----------



## Rogerx

1972 Erwin Schrott, Uruguayan opera singer,


----------



## Malx

MTT - conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

*December 23th*



1900 German baritone Karl Schmitt-Walter


----------



## Rogerx

1912 German bass Josef Greindl


----------



## Rogerx

1920 American tenor Paul Franke


----------



## Rogerx

1946 Czech soprano Edita Gruberova


----------



## Rogerx

1961 English tenor Paul Nilon


----------



## Rogerx

*December 24 th*



1874 Polish bass Adamo Didur in Sanok,


----------



## Rogerx

1887 (1888?) Birth of Spanish soprano Lucrezia Bori


----------



## Rogerx

1927 Birth of American soprano Teresa Stich -Randall


----------



## Rogerx

1939 Swedish conductor Arnold Ostam


----------



## Rogerx

1942 Italian soprano Maria Chiara


----------



## Rogerx

1943 Czech mezzo-soprano Libuse Marova


----------



## Rogerx

1957 American baritone Richard Cowan


----------



## Rogerx

*December 25 th*



1876 - Giuseppe De Luca-Italian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

1900 - Gladys Swarthout American mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1925 Bethany Beardslee


----------



## Rogerx

Sonya Yoncheva- 25 December 1981


----------



## Rogerx

*December 27th*



1850 Italian tenor Francesco Tamagno


----------



## Rogerx

1879 Martin Oscar Baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonio Pappano 30 December 1959*


Antonio Pappano conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*1945 31.12. Birgit Louise Frandsen*



Birgit Louise Frandsen Austrian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*January 1th*

JANUARY 1

1583 Italian soprano Virginia Andreini in Milan.

1870 Dutch bass-baritone Anton Van Rooy

1871 Franch tenor Charles Dalmores in Nancy.

1892 Swedish bass Sven D'Ailly in Stockholm.

1898 German soprano Marta Fuschs in Stuttgart.

1911 Italian baritone Cesare Bardelli in Sanpierdarena, Genoa.

1920 French soprano Suzanne Juyol in Paris.

1922 Ukrainian baritone Andrzej Hiolski in Lvov Lemberg.

1926 German soprano Ingeborg Wenglor in Dresden. 1

1934 Italian soprano Liliana Poli in Florence.

1934 Dutch mezz-soprano Joyce Blackham in Rotherham.

1936 American conductor and Music Director of the Opera Orchestra of New York, Eve Queler in NYC

1947 Laszlo Polgar in Somogyszentpal, Hungary.

1955 American mezzo-soprano Carol Sparrow in North Carolina. )


----------



## Rogerx

*January 2th*

1888 ('89?) Italian tenor Tito Schipa

1895 Czech mezzo-soprano Marie Hlouskova

1901 Swedish tenor Torsten Ralf in Malmo, Sweden. 
1904 American tenor James Melton in Moultrie
1904 Finnish soprano Lea Piltti. 
1907 Austrian tenor Todor Mazaroff in Vienna. 
1912 Italian bass Antonio Cassinelli in Noceto, Parma. 
1925 Russian mezzo-soprano Irina Arkhipova in Moscow
1950 Japanese tenor Taro Ichiara in the city of Sakata in Yamagata


----------



## Rogerx

*January 3th*

1806 German soprano Henrietta Sontag in Coblenz.

1877 Dutch baritone Thomas Denijs in Hague.

1887 B Manuel Salazar Tenor Born

1892 English mezzo-soprano Gladys Parr in Bury.

1905 English bass-baritone Manfred Huebner in London.

1926 American mezzo-soprano Nell Rankin in Montgomery, Alabama.

1932 Scottish mezzo-soprano and singing coach Johanna Peters in Glasgow.

1936 Gerd Brenneis Tenor in Nienhagen, Germany.

1943 British soprano Esther Hinds in Barbados. -


----------



## Rogerx

*January 4th*

1909 American mezzo-soprano Anna Kaskas in Bridgeport,

1928 Hungarian bass Ioan Hvorov in Bucharest.

1931 American bass-baritone Edward Pierson in Chicago.

1937 American soprano Grace Bumbry in St. Louis.

1949 Scottish Margaret Marshall in Stirling.

1954 Birth of German tenor Peter Seifert in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Rogerx

*January 5th*

1857 American bass David Bispham

1868 American baritone and coach Oscar Saenger in Brooklyn, N Y.

1872 Otakar Marak in Ostrihom, Hungary.

1873 Karl Jorn in Riga, Latvia.

1875 English baritone Alberto Garcia in London.

1894 Italian tenor Gaston Micheletti in Tavaco,

1904 Mezzo-soprano Marie Pixova in Prague.

1915 Birth of Uta Graf Soprano 
1920 Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Italian pianist

1924 American soprano Doris Jung in Centralia, Illinois.

1932 Birth of tenor Franco Ghitti in Brescia.

1942 Maurizio Pollini, Italian classical pianist, born in Milan, Italy

1949 Soprano Wilhemenia Fernandez.

1954 Mezzo-soprano Janine Roebuck in Barnsley.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Birth of pianist Alfred Brendel (° 1931) Happy birthday I would say ...


----------



## Rogerx

*January 6th*

1824 Italian baritone Gottardo Aldighieri in Lazise Lake Garda. D

1858 tenor Ben Davies in Pontardawe.

1861 tenor Emilio De Marchi in Voghera.

1862 American soprano Frances Saville in San Francisco. D

1871 soprano Regina Pacini in Lisbon.

1875 Swedish baritone Thor Mandahl in Goteburg.

1879 Austrian soprano Elise Elizza in Vienna.

1891 tenor Stanislaw Grusczynski in Wilna.

1894 bass-baritone Andre Pernet in Rambersville. D


----------



## Rogerx

*January 13th*

1933 soprano Margherita Rinaldi.
1937 baritone Vincenzo Sardiniero in Barcelona 
1941 mezzo-soprano Anne Howells


----------



## Rogerx

*December 13th*

1896Nikolay Pechkovsky Russina tenor

1898 Carlo Tagliabue, Italian baritone

1936 Renato Bruson, Italian operatic baritone

1973 Birth of tenor Juan Diego Flores in Lima,


----------



## Rogerx

*January 14th*

1895 Birth of Ludwig Hofmann Bass-Baritone in Frankfurt

1896 baritone Mostyn Thomas in Blaina, Wales

1925 American contralto Grace Hoffman

1925 baritone Louis Quilico in Montreal

1943 conductor Mariss Jansons

1956f Canadian tenor Ben Heppner


----------



## Rogerx

*January 15th*

1845 tenor Heinrich Vogl in Munich

1853 baritone Rutland Barrington in Peng

1927 bass-baritone Richard Kogel in Munich

1948 mezzo-soprano Linda Ormiston in Motherwell Scotland

1951 mezzo soprano Giovanna Casolla ( Italia)


----------



## Rogerx

*January 16th*

1850 Polish tenor Jean De Reszkein Warsaw

1895 Ludwig Hofmann Bass-Baritone in Frankfurt

1925 American contralto Grace Hoffman.

1934 Marilyn Horne American mezzo-soprano

1940 German bass-baritone Siegmund Nimsgren

1956 Canadian tenor Ben Heppner


----------



## Rogerx

*January 17th*

1902) Julius Katona Tenor Born Berlin

1904) Hanus Thein Bass Born Pardubice

1934) Charlotte Berthold Mezzo-Soprano Born Lobau

1957) Canadian soprano Nancy Argenta in Nelson

1958) Agnes Mellon Soprano Born Epinay-sur-Seine


----------



## Dorsetmike

.........................................


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> 1939 Swedish conductor Arnold *Ostam*


Who's this? The picture looks like Arnold *Östman* BTW.


----------



## Rogerx

premont said:


> Who's this? The picture looks like Arnold *Östman* BTW.


Is this suppose to be funny


----------



## Rogerx

*January 18th*

JANUARY 18

1806 tenor Eduard Mantius in Schwerin

1863 mezzo-soprano Marie Renard in Graz.

1873 tenor Alfred von Bary in Valetta, Malta -

1914 soprano Marianne Schech in Germany -

1915of mezzo-soprano Ruth Lange in Rabenau -

1928 Birth of Belgian mezzo soprano Rita Gorr

1933 Birth of tenor Cornelius Fanatzeanu in Cluj.

1946 Italian soprano Katia Ricciarelli

1952 Birth of tenor Paul Arden-Griffith in Stockport -

1956 tenor Christoph Prégardien 
.


----------



## Rogerx

*January 19th*

1878 tenor Rudolf Ritter in Bruxe

1899 baritone Luigi Borgonovo in Milan -

1909 bass-baritone Hans Hotter

1918 baritone Otello Borgonova in Genua

1937 bass-baritone Rudolf Hartmann in Bad Windsheim

1947 bass Leonard Mroz in Miedzyrzec

1955 English conductor Simon Rattle

1967 baritone Kurt Ollmann in Racine WI - Pupil of Gerard Souzay


----------



## Rogerx

*January 20th*

1919 Royalton Kisch, British conductor, born in Marylebone

1924 Yvonne Loriod, French pianist, born in Houilles, France

1951 Ivan Fischer, Hungarian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*January 21th*

1859 baritone Karl Scheidemantel in Weimer

1865 tenor Peter Cornelius in Labjergaard, Jutland

1881 Greek baritone Ghiannis Anghelopoulos

1884 tenor Hermann Gallos in Vienna

1902 English tenor Webster Booth

1920 bass Viorel Ban in Arad, Rumania

1921 mezzo-soprano Hilde Rossl-Majdan in Vienna.

1922 bass Mario Petri in Perugia.

1941 Spanish tenor, baritone? and conductor Placido Domingo

1952 Donald Dame Born

1957 American mezzo-soprano Suzanne Mentzer


----------



## Rogerx

*January 22th*

Maltese tenor Joseph Calleja born 22nd January 1978


----------



## Rogerx

*January 23th*

1914 tenor Ronald Dowd in Sydney

1922 soprano Ilse Hollweg in Solingen

1928 baritone Usko Viitanen in Orimattila, Finland

1934 tenor Miroslav Frydlewicz in Pilsen


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Is this suppose to be funny


Maybe not, but just to tell you, that you got his name wrong.


----------



## Rogerx

1885 bass Grigory Pirogov in Novoselki, Ryazan

1905 mezzo-soprano Elena Nicolai in Cerevo, Bulgaria 

1913 American composer and pianist Norman Dello Joio

1925 counter-tenor John Ferrante in Hartford, Connecticut


----------



## Rogerx

*January 25th*

1886 German conductor Wilhelm Furtwängler in Berlin

1958 Italian tenor Vincenzo La Scola In Palermo


----------



## Rogerx

*January 26th*

1901 bass-baritone Theo Hermann in Vienna -

1919 Birth of mezzo-soprano Frances Bible in Sacketts Harbor, N Y

1924 Birth of tenor Heinz Hoppe in Munster

1926 Birth of baritone Abe Polakov in Bucharest

1934 Birth of tenor Ottavio Garaventa in Genoa


----------



## Rogerx

*January 27th*

1834 Birth of soprano Marie Sass in Ghent.

1901 Birth of bass-baritone Theo Hermann in Vienna

1919 Birth of mezzo-soprano Frances Bible in Sacketts Harbor, N Y

1924 Birth of tenor Heinz Hoppe in Munster

1926 Birth of baritone Abe Polakov in Bucharest


----------



## Rogerx

*January 28th*

1812 Birth of soprano Marie Cornelie Falcon in Paris

1918 Birth of soprano Frances Yeend in Vancouver, Washington

1923 Birth of tenor Paul Asciak in Valetta, Malta

1929 Birth of Spanish soprano Pilar Lorengar

1931 Birth of bass Ezio Flagello in New York

1933 Birth of bass Spiro Malas


----------



## Rogerx

*January 30th*

1876 Birth of bass-baritone Emil Stiebel in Stockholm

1879 Birth of soprano Jeanne Hatto in St Amour, France

1916 Birth of soprano Rina Gigli in Naples

1924 Birth of mezzo-soprano Helen Vanni in Davenport, Iowa

1954 Birth of counter-tenor Jochem Kowalski in Wachow

1960 Birth of baritone Gerald Finlay in Montreal, Canada


----------



## Rogerx

*January 31th*

1827 Birth of Marie Cabel Soprano

1881 Birth of Anton Arnold Tenor

1882 Birth of Australian bass baritone Peter Dawson in Adelaide

1921 Birth of American motion picture actor and tenor Mario Lanza

1948 Birth of Kolos Kovacs Bass Born

1955 Birth of Robert Gambill Tenor Born Indianapolis


----------



## Rogerx

*February 1th*

1872 Birth of English contralto Clara Butt in Southwick Sussex

1890 Birth of soprano Germaine Lubin in Paris

1891 Birth of Russian-American bass Alexander Kipnis in Zhitomir Ukraine

1919 Birth of soprano Philine Fischer in Leipzig

1922 Birth of Italian soprano Renata Tebaldi in Pesaro

1927 Birth of tenor Flaviano Labo in Piacenza -

1934 Birth of baritone Andrei Fedoseyev in Tiraspol

1936 Birth of bass-baritone Max van Egmond in Java

1944 Birth of bass Aage Haugland in Copenhagen

1946 Birth of soprano Carol Neblett in Modesto California -


----------



## Rogerx

*February 2 th*

1869 Birth of baritone Jean Perier in Paris

1893 Birth of soprano Jeanne Dusseau in Glasgow

1901 Birth of German baritone Gerhard Husch in Hanover

1919 Birth of Swiss soprano Lisa Delle Casa in Berne

1929 Birth of tenor Waldemar Kmentt in Vienna

1934 Birth of mezzo-soprano Maura Moreira in Brazil

1936 ) Birth of American soprano Martina Arroyo in NYC -


----------



## Rogerx

*February 4th*

1884 Birth of soprano Marie Sundelius in Karlstad

1912 Birth of Austrian conductor Erich Leinsdorf

1927 Birth of baritone Julian Moyle in Melbourne

1935 Birth of Finnish bass Martti Talvela

1940 Birth of baritone William Workmann in Valdosta

1951 Birth of tenor Curtis Rayam in Belville, FL


----------



## Rogerx

*February 5th*

1755 Birth of mezzo-soprano Carolina Fredrika Mueller in Copenhagen

1763 Birth of tenor Charles Incledon in Cornwall

1883 Birth of English tenor Alfred Piccaver in Long Sutton Lincoln

1894 Birth of tenor William Wernigk in Chemnitz

1911 Birth of Swedish tenor Jussi Bjorling.

1921 Birth of English conductor Sir John Pritchard in London

1931 Birth of soprano Elvina Ramella in Biella

1934 Birth of tenor Pietro Bottazzo in Padua

1952 Birth of English soprano Marilyn Hill SMITH


----------



## Rogerx

*Febrary 7th*

1758 Birth of tenor and composer Benedikt Schack

1871 Birth of Hermann Schramm Tenor

1889 Birth of Claudia Muzio Italian Soprano

1910 Birth of German soprano Elisabeth Reichelt

1933 Birth of Welsh tenor Stuart Burrows in Ponypridd

1939 Birth of Canadian soprano Lois McDonall

1939 Norman Welsby English baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*February 8th*

1879 Birth of soprano Mizzi Gunther in Warnsdorf, Bohemia

1906 Birth of bass-baritone Ferdinand Frantz in Cassel

1912 Birth of soprano Ilona Steingruber in Vienna

1933 Birth of baritone and coach Patrick McGuigan in Dublin

1934 Birth of Dutch soprano Elly Ameling in Rotterdam

1935 Birth of bass Tugomir Franc in Zagreb.

1947 Birth of soprano Elke Schary in Beuthen


----------



## Rogerx

*FEBRUARY 9th*

1834 Birth of tenor and coach Charles R Adams in Charlestown, M

1882 Birth of tenor Fritz Windgassen in Lennep, near Remscheid -

1918 Birth of soprano Siv Ericsdotter in Norrkoping Sweden Debut

1937 Birth of German soprano Hildegard BEHRENS in Oldenburg -

1937 Birth of baritone Alessandro Cassis -

1943 Birth of English tenor Ryland DAVIEA in Cwm Ebbw Vale -

1944 Birth of soprano Marilyn Zschau in Chicago -

1949 Birth of English baritone and conductor Paul HILLER near Dorchester

1952 Birth of soprano Marilyn Hill Smith in Carshalton, Surrey -

1953 Birth of soprano Kaaren Erickson in Seattle -

1966 Birth of English soprano Amanda ROOCROFT in Lancashire -


----------



## Rogerx

*February 10th*

1843 Birth of soprano Adelina Patti in Madrid

1874 Birth of soprano Marie Gutheil-Schroder in Weimar

1900 Birth of mezzo-soprano Gianna Pederzini in Trento

1910 Birth of Moldavian soprano Maria CEBOTARI (Cebotaru) i

1923 Birth of bass Cesare Siepi in Milan -

1927 Birth of American soprano Leontyne Mary Violet Price


----------



## Rogerx

*January 11th*

1834 Birth of tenor Gustav Walter in Bilin, Bohemia -

1903 Birth of baritone Robert Weede in Baltimore -

1926 Birth of Scottish conductor Sir Alexander GIBSON in Motherwell - - Founder of Scottish Opera 1962

1927 Birth of tenor Michel Senechal in Paris. sov)

1937 Birth of soprano Catherine Gayer in Los Angeles

1938 Birth of Swiss soprano Edith MATHIS in Lucerne -

1944 Birth of bass-baritone Roger Bryson in London -

1945 Birth of baritone Lenus Carlson in Jamestown North Dakota

1946 Birth of soprano Magdalena Falewicz in Lublin Poland - nad)

1951 Birth of baritone Jean Philippe Lafont in Toulouse -

1957 Birth of soprano Gabriele Fontana in Innsbruck -


----------



## Rogerx

*January 12th*

1850 Birth of soprano Clementine Schuch-Proska in Sopron Hungary;

1903 Birth of baritone Todd Duncan in Danville Kentucy -

1922 Elisabeth Carron, American soprano

1923 Franco Zeffirelli, Italian director several operas stages

1955 Birth of Georgian bass Paata BURCHULADZE in Georgian capital Tbilisi -


----------



## Rogerx

*January 12th*



13 February 1969



1920 Eileen Farrell, opera soprano born in Willimantic, Connecticut


----------



## Rogerx

*February 14th*

1816 Birth of Anna Vorobyeva-Petrova Mezzo-Soprano in St Petersburg -

1912 Birth of Horst Taubmann Tenor in Pirna -

1929 Birth of Karl-Josef Hering Tenor Born Westonnen

1930 Birth of Kazimierz Pustalak Tenor in Nowa-Weis Poland

1937 Birth of Jean Bonhomme Tenor in Ottawa

1959 Birth of American soprano Renée Fleming in Rochester New York





Víkingur Ólafsson
Pianist


----------



## Rogerx

1858 Birth of Marcella SEMBRICH - Died New York City 11 JAN 1935.

1858 Birth of Polish American soprano Marcella Sembrich (Prakseda Marcelina Kochanska) in GaliciaPoland - 

1860 Birth of French Bass Jacques Isnardon Marseille - 

1891 Birth of Dino Borgioli Tenor / Teacher of Singing Born 15 Feb 1891 Florence -


1926 Birth of Raymond Wolansky Baritone Born 15 Feb 1926 Cleveland -

1928 Birth of English Contralto of (Mary) Norma Procter at Cleethorpes – 

1946 Birth of James Johnson Bass-Baritone Louisiana - 

1947 Birth at Leeds of English tenor Donald Stephenson - 

1951 Birth of English soprano Kathryn HARRIES in Hampton Court -


----------



## Malx

1958 - Christian Lindberg, Swedish Trombonist, Conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

*January 16th*

1816 Birth of tenor Gaetano Fraschini in Pavia -

1831 Birth of tenor Leon Achard in Lyon -

1864 Birth of soprano Evgeniya Mravina in St Petersburg -

1890 Birth of tenor Max Altglass in Warsaw -

1896 Birth of Swiss baritone Charles PANZERA in Geneva -

1901 Birth of tenor Tomaz Alcaide in Estremoz Portugal

1907 Birth of Italian conductor and composer Fernando PREVITALI

1922 Birth of Welsh baritone and opera producer Sir Geraint EVANS in Cilfynydd -

1938 Birth of tenor Hans Dieter Bader in Stuttgart -

1939 Birth in Johannesburg of Marita Napier Soprano -


----------



## Rogerx

*February 17*

1847 Birth of soprano Mathilde Mallinger in Agram -

1855 Birth of baritone Antonio Magini-Coletti in Ancona -

1862 Birth of English composer Edward GERMAN (Jones)

1870 Birth of soprano Riza Eibenschutz in Budapest -

1897 Certificated birth date of American contralto Marian ANDERSON in Philadelphia PA

1909 Birth of Australian operatic soprano Marjorie LAWRENCE in Geelong Victoria -

1944 Birth of soprano Ellen Shade in New York City


----------



## Rogerx

*February 18th*

1818 Birth of soprano Marianna Barbieri-Nini in Florence -

1850 Birth of German born English baritone, pianist, teacher, composer, conductor, and founder of the London Symphony concerts Sir George HENSCHEL

1896 Birth of Greek naturalized American conductor Dimitri METROPOULOS in Athens -

1926 Birth of Belgian contralto Rita GORR (Marguerite Geirnaert) in Zelzate near Ghent -

1926 Birth of baritone Mordechai Ben-Shacher in Rumania -

1933 Birth of soprano Bella Jasper in Szony Hungary -


----------



## Rogerx

*Feburary 20th*

1874 Birth of soprano Mary Garden in Aberdeen -

1907 Birth in Compton California of American soprano Nadine CONNOR

1909 Birth of baritone Lorenzo Alvary in Debreczen Hungary

1926 Birth of mezzo-soprano Carol Smith in Oak City Illinois

1953 Birth in Milan of Italian conductor Riccardo CHAILLY


----------



## Rogerx

*February 21*

1857 Birth of tenor Nicolai Figner in St Petersburg -

1874 Birth of Vincenzo Reschiglian Bass-Baritone Born 21 Feb 1874

1887 Birth of tenor Antonin Trantoul in Toulouse

1919 Birth of tenor Martin Ritzmann in Oberschonau -

1922 Birth of American tenor John McCOLLUM in Coalinga

1929 Birth of tenor Pekka Nuotio in Wyborg, Finland. D

1940 Birth of tenor Heinz Zednik in Vienna -

1944 Opening performance for the New York City Opera, with Puccini's Tosca

1945 Birth of baritone John Brocheler in Vaals Netherlands

1945 Birth of soprano Lisbeth Balslav in Abrena, Denmark -

1961 NYC debuts of Marilyn Horne and Joan Sutherland at Town Hall in a concert performance of Bellini's Beatrice di Tenda for the American Opera Society


----------



## Rogerx

*February 22*

1847 Birth of tenor Dmitri Uzatov -

1870 Birth of tenor Albert Reiss in Berlin -

1876 Birth of Italian tenor Giovanni ZENATELLO in Vienna -

1898 Birth of bass Gabriel Jullia -

1910 Birth of bass-baritone Hervey Alan in Whitstable

1912 Birth of soprano Paula Brivkaine in Valdemarplis -

1925 Birth of soprano Gigliola Frazzoni in Bologna -

1931 Birth of soprano Margaret Hallin in Karlskoga Sweden -

1934 Birth of soprano Birgit Nordin in Neder Kalix Sweden -

1948 Birth of tenor Ian Caley in Preston Lancashire


----------



## Rogerx

*Febrary 23*

1834 Birth of tenor Ernest Nicolini in St Malo -

1847 Birth of soprano Rosa Sucher in Velburg -

1878 Birth of tenor Arthur Preuss in Konigsberg

1910 Birth of soprano Maria Cebotari in Kishinev -

1914 Birth of tenor Ronald Dowd in Sydney

1922 Birth of soprano Ilse Hollweg in Solingen

1928 Birth of baritone Usko Viitanen in Orimattila Finland

1934 Birth of tenor Miroslav Frydlewicz in Pilsen


----------



## Rogerx

*February 25*

1862 Birth of baritone Bohumil Benoni Born 25 Feb 1862 in Chrudim -

1873 Birth certificate indicates birth date of Italian tenor Enrico CARUSO in Naples on this day - Many sources indicate birth date as 27th

1948 Birth of Welsh tenor Dennis O'NEILL in Pontarddulais Wales.-


----------



## Rogerx

*February 26*

1878 Birth of soprano Emmy Destinn (Destinnova in Prague -

1924 Birth in Zurich of Swiss opera conductor Silvio VARVISO Conductor

1930 Birth of soprano Ruth Margret Putz in Krefeld

1932 Birth of mezzo-soprano Jean Allister in Ballymoney, N Ireland

1933 Birth of soprano Gunilla Eva Af Malmborg in Lulea

1943 Birth of English bass David THOMAS (Lionel Mercer)

1944 Birth of tenor Peter Lindroos in Pojo, Finland -

1946 Birth of bass Dimitri Kavrakos in Athens

1949 Birth of English soprano Emma Kirkby in Camberley Surrey -


----------



## Rogerx

*February 28 th*

1834 Birth of English baritone Charles Santley in Liverpool -

1858 Birth of Marie Brema Mezzo-Soprano in Liverpool -

1860 Birth of Mario Ancona Baritone in Livorno -

1882 Birth of American soprano Geraldine FARRAR in Melrose, MA. -

1882 Birth of Octave Dua Tenor in Ghent -

1888 Birth of Fanny Heldy Soprano in Liege -

1927 Birth of Ragnar Ulfung Tenor in Oslo

1929 Birth of Joseph Rouleau Bass in Matane Quebec


----------



## Rogerx

*February ( 29th)*

1872 Birth of mezzo-soprano Magda von Dulong in Halle -

1880 Birth of tenor Reed Miller in South Carolina -

1920 Birth of tenor David Lloyd in Minneapolis -

1920 Birth as Johann Krauss of bass Ivan Petrov in Irkutsk -

1932 Birth of soprano Reri Grist in New York


----------



## Rogerx

*March 1th*

1810 Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin

1927 Birth of soprano Lucine Amara in Hartford

1947 Birth of bass-baritone Ian Caddy Southampton

1954 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Lorraine Hunt Lieberson


----------



## Rogerx

*March 2th*

1794 Birth of baritone Johannes Michael Wachter in Rappersdorf

1797 Birth of contralto Lucia Elizabeth Vestris in London -

1938 Birth of American baritone Simon ESTES in Centerville Iowa -

1940 Birth of English bass Robert LLOYD in Southend -


----------



## Rogerx

*March 3th*

1802 Birth of tenor and singing coach Adolphe Nourrit in Montpellier -

1903 Birth of soprano Margarete Teschemacher in Cologne.

1929 Birth of tenor Robert Nagy in Lorain Ohio

1944 Birth of mezzo-soprano Florence Quivar in Philadelphia -Sang in premiere of Amistad (Davis A)

1949 Birth of American soprano Roberta ALEXANDER in Lynchberg VA


----------



## Rogerx

*March 4th*



1678 Birth of Italian composer Antonio VIVALDI in Venice

1832 Birth of baritone Ivan Melnikov in St Petersburg

1904 Birth of Romanian tenor Joseph SCHMIDT in Rumania

1929 Birth of Dutch conductor Bernard HAITINK in Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

*March 5th*

1882 Birth of soprano Pauline Donalda in Montreal

1893 Birth of tenor Alessio de Paolis in Rome

1929 Birth of soprano Sylvia Stahlman in Nashville

1938 Birth of bass Dimiter Petkov in Sofia Bulgaria










Daniil Trifonov March 5th 1991


----------



## Rogerx

*March 6 th*

View attachment 151936


Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

*March 7th*

1866 Birth of bass Robert Polak in Nove Hrady. -

1875 Birth of French composer Maurice RAVEL in Ciboure. -

1905 Birth of baritone Walter Hofermayer in Vienna

1927 Birth of tenor Robert Gard in Padstow Cornwall

1928 Birth of tenor William Blankenship in Gatesville Texas -

1929 Birth of baritone-tenor Claudio Nicolai in Kiel

1931 Birth of soprano Mady Mesple in Toulouse

1934 Birth of baritone Eugene Holmes in Brownsville Tennessee

1935 Birth of counter-tenor Michael Chance


----------



## Rogerx

*March 8th*

1835 Birth of bass Hans Freiherr von Rokitansky in Vienna

1849 Birth of tenor Hermann Winkelmann in Brunswick -

1857 Birth of Italian composer Ruggiero LEONCAVALLO in Napoli.

1870 Birth of baritone Dezso Zador in Hungary

1914 Birth of tenor Franz Klarwein in Garmisch

1939 Birth of Welsh tenor Robert TEAR in Barry Glamorgan


----------



## Rogerx

*March 10th*

1892 Birth of English soprano Dame Eva TURNER in Oldham

1896 Birth of bass Georg Wieter in Hanover

1908 Birth of bass Owen Brannigan in Annitsford

1910 Birth of baritone John Hargreaves in Colne Lancs.

1915 Birth of English conductor Sir Charles GROVES in London.

1947 Birth of bass Robert Holl in Rotterdam Holland.


----------



## Rogerx

*March 11 th*

1900 Birth of baritone Paul Payen in Auberchicourt -

1902 Birth of baritone Zdenek Otava in Vitejeves U Policky

1920 Birth of baritone Marcel Cordes in Stelzenberg -

1943 Birth of English mezzo-soprano Sarah WALKER


----------



## Rogerx

*March 12th*

1865 Birth of tenor Edoardo Garbin in Padua

1878 Birth of bass-baritone Walther Soomer in Liegnitz -

1888 Birth of German conductor Hans KNAPPERTSBUSCH

1908 Birth of tenor Eugene Conley in Lynn, Massachusetts

1937 Birth of Welsh soprano Elizabeth VAUGHAN in Llanfyllin Wales -


----------



## Rogerx

*March 16th*

1928 Christa Ludwig, soprano (Vienna State Opera), born in Berlin, Germany



1935 Teresa Berganza, Spanish soprano


----------



## adriesba

Interesting that these two famous mezzos have the same birthday though not the same year. I wonder how Christa Ludwig is doing. Last I knew she was still doing masterclasses before covid.


----------



## Rogerx

*March 19th*

1944 Myung-Wha Chung, Seoul Korea, cellist


----------



## Rogerx

*March 20th*



1915 Sviatoslav Richter, Soviet pianist born in Zhytomyr, Russian Empire


----------



## Rogerx

*March 21*

1914 Paul Tortelier, Frech cellist /composer

1921 Arthur Grumiaux, Belgian violinist

1943 Hartmut Haenchen, German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*March 23th*

1933 Norman Bailey, British bass-baritone

1944 Michael Nyman, British pianist and composer



Jan Lisiecki 25 today.


----------



## Rogerx

*March 24th*

1808 Maria Malibran Mezzo sopraan

1937 Benjamin Luxon, British operatic baritone

1952 Dolora Zajick, American mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*March 25 th*

1910 Magda Olivero, Italian soprano

1949 Klaus Mertens, German bass and bass-baritone singer, born in Kleve, West Germany


----------



## Rogerx

*March 26th*

1884 Wilhelm Backhaus, German pianist

1948 Kyung-Wha Chung, Korean violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*March 27th*

1927 Mstislav Leopold Rostropovich, Soviet-Russian cellist and conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

*March 28th*

1871 Willem Mengelberg, Dutch conductor (Concertgebouw Orchestra, NY Philharmonic 1922-30)

1903 Rudolf Serkin, Bohemian-American pianist










1942 Samuel Ramey, American operatic bass


----------



## Rogerx

*March 30th*

View attachment 153258


1925 Bruna Rizzoli German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*March 31th*

1685 Johann Sebastian Bach, German composer

1872 Sergei Pavlovich Diaghilev, Russian dance master

1955 Robert Gambell - American tenor

1940 John Stewart American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*March 31th*



1967 Matthias Goerne
Bariton


----------



## Rogerx

*April 1th*



Daniel Lozakovich April 1th 2001
Violist


----------



## Rogerx

*Andreas Ottensamer April 4th*



Andreas Ottensamer (born 4 April 1989 in Vienna) is an Austrian clarinetist and is the principal clarinetist of the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

*Herbert von Karajan April 5th 1808*



1908 Herbert von Karajan, Austrian conductor (Berlin Philharmonic, 1955-89), born in Salzburg, Austria-Hungary (d. 1989)

View attachment 153576


Jane Eaglen (born 4 April 1960) English dramatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*April 6th*



Dame Kiri Janette Te Kanawa ONZ DBE AC is a New Zealand soprano. She
has a full lyric soprano voice, which has been described as "mellow
yet vibrant, warm, ample and unforced"
March 6th 1944



Andreas Ludwig Priwin; April 6, 1929 - February 28, 2019)


----------



## Rogerx

*April 7th Leif Ove Andsnes*



1970 Leif Ove Andsnes, Norwegian classical pianist, born in Karmøy, Norway


----------



## Rogerx

*April 8th*

1889 -Adrian Boult, British conductor

1902 -Josef Krips, Austrian conductor

1923 -Franco Corelli, Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*April 9th*

1898 Julius Patzak, Austrian tenor singer, born in Vienna, Austria

1906 Antal Doráti, Hungarian-American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*April 10th*

April 10th Zora Jehličková (soprano from Czechoslovakia(1950)

April 10th Ingrid Haubold (German soprano 1943

April 10th Jorge Mester (born April 10, 1935


----------



## Rogerx

*April 11th*

1908 Karel Ančerl, Czechoslovak conductor (Prague/Toronto), born in Tučapy, Czech Republic

1938 Kurt Moll, German bass opera singer, born near Cologne,



Sondra Radvanovsky April 11th


----------



## Rogerx

*April 12th*



1933 Montserrat Caballé, Spanish soprano, born in Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Rogerx

*Lily Pons (Draguignan, 12 april 1898 - Dallas, 13 februari 1976)*



Lily Pons (Draguignan, 12 April 1898 - Dallas, 13 February 1976) French/ American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*April 14th*

1912 Piet van Egmond, Dutch organist and conductor

1913 Jean Fournet, French conductor, born in Rouen



Aprile Millo (born April 14, 1958) is an American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*April 17th 1940 Anja Silja, German soprano,*

View attachment 154082


Anja Silja, soprano.


----------



## wkasimer

April 17 -

1882 - Artur Schnabel

1903 - Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## Rogerx

*April 18th*



Catherine Malfitano (born 18 April 1948) is an American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*April 19th*

1
1908 Joseph Keilberth, German conductor (Bayreuther Festspiele), born in Karlsruhe, Baden-Württemberg, Germany



1947 Murray Perahia, American pianist (Avery Fischer Prize-1975, Grammy 1988), born in NYC, New York



1966 Véronique Gens, French operatic soprano, born in Orléans, France


----------



## Rogerx

*April 21th*

1911 Leonard Warren, American baritone (Met-1939-60) who died on stage, born in NYC, New York

1912 Feike Asma, Dutch organist and conductor, born in Den Helder,


----------



## Rogerx

*April 22th*

View attachment 154291


1912 Kathleen Ferrier, English contralto singer


----------



## Rogerx

*Aril 22th Fiorenza Cossotto*



Fiorenza Cossotto (born 22 April 1935) is an Italian operatic mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*April 23th Miloš Karadaglić*



Miloš Karadaglić (Serbian Cyrillic: Милош Карадаглић, born 1983), sometimes known just by his mononym Miloš, is a classical guitarist and Deutsche Grammophon/Mercury Classics recording artist from Montenegro.[


----------



## Rogerx

*April 24th1 Astrid Varnay, Swedish soprano*










1918 Astrid Varnay, Swedish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*April 26 th Wilma Lipp*

View attachment 154484


1925 Wilma Lipp, Austrian soprano
26 April 1925 - 26 January 2019)


----------



## Rogerx

*April 27th*

1931 Igor Oistrach, Russian violinist, son of David Oistrach,

1941 Judith Blegen, American opera singer

1943 Eugene Polyakov, Russian balletmaster (Paris Opera Ballet)

1959 Louis Lortie, French-Canadian concert pianist.


----------



## Rogerx

*April 29th*

View attachment 154591


1955 Gino Quilico, Canadian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*May 1th*

1913 Walter Susskind, Czech conductor and pianist, born in Prague


----------



## Rogerx

*May 2th*

1924 Aafje Heynis, Dutch singer (contralto), born in Krommenie, Netherlands (d. 2015)


----------



## Rogerx

*May 3th*

1916 Léopold Simoneau, French-Canadian tenor, born in Saint-Flavien, Quebec, Canada


----------



## Rogerx

*May 4th*

1924 Tatiana Nikolayeva, Russian pianist and composer, born in Bezhitsa, Russia

1930 Roberta Peters, American operatic soprano (NY Met), born in NYC, New York

1931 Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, Russian conductor (USSR State Radio), born in Moscow, Russia


----------



## Rogerx

*May 5th*

1900 Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt, German composer and conductor

1908 Kurt Böhme, German bass, born in Dresden, Germany

1924 Theo Olof, German-Dutch violinist and concert master, born in Bonn, Germany


----------



## Rogerx

*May 6 th*

1898 Jascha Horenstein, Russian-born American conductor, born in Kiev, Russian Empire

1941 Ghena Dimitrova, Bulgarian operatic soprano, born in Pleven, Kingdom of Bulgaria


----------



## Rogerx

*May 8th*

1829 Louis Moreau Gottschalk, American pianist and composer, born in New Orleans, Louisiana

1846 Oscar Hammerstein, German opera and playwright (Kohinoor), born in Stettin, Kingdom of Prussia

1930 Heather Harper, Northern Irish operatic soprano (Britten's War Requiem), born in Belfast, Northern Ireland

1947 Felicity Lott, British lyric and operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*May 9th*

1914 Carlo Maria Giulini, Italian conductor, born in Barletta, Italy

View attachment 154981


Anne Sofie von Otter (Stockholm, 9 May 1955)


----------



## Rogerx

*May 10th*

1938 Maxim Shostakovich, Russian conductor

Richard Lewis CBE (10 May 1914 - 13 November 1990) was an English tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*May 14th*

1885 Otto Klemperer, Breslau Germany, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*May 16th*

1917 Geraint Jones, Welsh conductor and organist, born in Porth, Wales

1930 Friedrich Gulda, Austrian classical pianist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

*May 17th*

1906 Zinka Milanov, Croatian soprano (Ljublama Opera 1927, NY Metropolitan Opera), born in Zagreb, Crotie

1912 Sándor Végh, Hungarian-French violinist teacher and conductor, born in Kolozsvár, Transylvania, Austria-Hungary

Märta Birgit Nilsson (17 May 1918 - 25 December 2005)

Gabriel Bacquier (17 May 1924 - 13 May 2020)


----------



## Rogerx

*May 18th*

1892 Ezio Pinza, Italian American operatic bass singer

1907 Clifford Curzon, English pianist

1914 Boris Christoff, Bulgaria Italian bass opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

*May 19th*

1931: Éric Tappy born in Lausanne is a Swiss operatic tenor.


----------



## Rogerx

*May 20th*

1890 Beniamino Gigli, Italian tenor (Enzo-La Gioconde)

1893 Hermann Nissen German bass bariton

1909 Erich Kunz , Bass Bariton from Austria

1939 María Luisa Ozaita, Spanish pianist, harpsichordist, musicologist, conductor, and composer


----------



## Rogerx

*May 21 th*

1933 Maurice André, French classical trumpeter and baroque revivalist, born in Alès, France

1939 Heinz Holliger, Swiss composer, oboist and conductor, born in Langenthal, Switzerland

1949 Rosalind Plowright, British soprano Aida, Senta Leonora


----------



## Rogerx

*May 23th*

1923 Alicia de Larrocha, Spanish pianist (Orquesta Sinfonica), born in Barcelona, Spain

1932 - Ilva Ligabue Italian soprano

1936 - Ingeborg Hallstein German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*May 24th*

1886 Paul Paray, French organist, conductor (Detroit Symphony, 1951-62), and composer,

1912 Dame Joan Hood Hammond, Australian operatic soprano, born in Christchurch, New Zealand

1914 Giuseppe Valdengo Italian baritone!

1930 Hans-Martin Linde, German flute and recorder virtuoso

1941 Mara Zampieri Italian dramtic soprano 1951 in Padua


----------



## Rogerx

*May 25th*



1929 Beverly Sills [Belle Miriam Silverman], American operatic soprano, born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2007)

1938 Franco Bonisolli Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*May 26th*

1904 Vlado Perlemuter, Lithuanian-French pianist, born in Kaunas, Lithuania









1938 Teresa Stratas [Anastasia Stratakis], Canadian operatic soprano


----------



## mark07

adriesba said:


> Happy 78th birthday to American bass Samuel Ramey!


I like - Samuel Ramey on Sesame Street - "L Toreador" music.


----------



## Rogerx

Lina Pagliughi * 1907-Italian-American opera soprano

Elizabeth Harwood * 1938 English soprano

Thomas Moser * 1945 German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*May 28th*



1925 Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, German baritone (Doktor Faust), born in Zehlendorf, Germany



1943 Elena Souliotis, Greek soprano, born in Athens



1954 Youri Egorov, Soviet classical pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*May 29th*

1915 Karl Münchinger, German conductor, born in Stuttgart,

1948 Linda Esther Gray, Scottish operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*May 30th*

1928 Gustav Leonhardt, Dutch harpsichordist, organist and conductor.

1952 Zoltán Kocsis, Hungarian pianist, conductor and composer, born in Budapest.


----------



## Rogerx

*May 31th*

1804 Louise Farrenc, French pianist, composer and only female professor at the Paris

1866 Vladimir Rebikov, Russian pianist and composer, born in Krasnoyarsk



1931 Shirley Verrett, mezzo-soprano born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## Rogerx

*June 1th*

1909 Szymon Goldberg, Polish/US violinist/conductor

1941 Edo de Waart, Amsterdam Holland, conductor



1945 Frederica Von Stade American mezzo soprano

1946 Carol Neblett, American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*June 2th*

1915-Josef Metternich - German baritone

1946 Inga Nielsen - German soprano

1940 Eduardo Gimenez - very musical tenor from Spain.

1947-Mark Elder English conductor

1949- Neil Shicoff , American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 3th*

1904 Jan Peerce [Jacob Pincus Perelmuth], American tenor

1908 - Ina Soueza American soprano

1937 Valerie Masterson Enliscch soprano

1956 Lynne Dawson * Englisch soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*June 5th*



1941 Martha Argerich, Argentine-Swiss classical piano prodigy
(concert debut at age 8; Chopin Competition winner, 1964),
born in Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Rogerx

*June 6th*

1926 Klaus Tennstedt German conductor

1934 Philippe Entremont, French pianist and conductor

1937 Neeme Järvi, Estonian-American conductor

1941 Jaime Laredo, violinist born in Cochabamba, Bolivia

1974 Paul Esswood, English countertenor and conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

*June 7th*

Margaret Ritchie * 1903- a favorite soprano of Benjamin Britten's

Mario Filippeschi * 1907 - Italian tenor

Margherita Carosio * 1908 - Italian soprano

Roberto Alagna * 1963 - Frace tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 8th*

1894 Erwin Schulhoff, Czech-Russian composer and pianist (Ogelala) who died in a German concentration camp.

1933 Robert Kerns American baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*June 9th*

1900-Jennie Tourel * - American mezzo soprano

1939- Ileana Cotrubas * Romanian soptano.


----------



## Rogerx

*June 10th*

Bruno Bartoletti * 1926- Italian conductor

Eduardo Alvarez * 1947- Brazilian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 12th*

Risë Stevens * 1913- American leading Mezzo soprano

Marina Krilovici * 1942 -Romanian / German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*June 13th*

1902- Oliviero De Fabritiis - Conductor from Italy

1938 Gwynne Howell - Welsh bass

1929 Kurt Equiluz - Austrian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 14th*

1910 Rudolf Kempe, German conductor (Tonhalle Orch 1965-72), born in Dresden, Germany

1923 Theodore Bloomfield, American conductor, born in Cleveland, Ohio

1913 Beno Blachut- A legend tenor from Czech Republic


----------



## Rogerx

*June 15th*

1928 -Adele Leigh - English soprano

1908 -Max Rudolf -German/ American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 16th*

1909 -Willi Boskovsky- Austrian violinist and conductor

1923-Gladys Kuchta -American dramatic soprano

1952 Jerry Hadley - American lyric tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 17th*

1933 Christian Ferras, French violinist and conductor, born in Le Touquet, France

1958 Derek Lee Ragin, American countertenor, born in West Point, New York


----------



## Rogerx

*June 18th*

1923 Herman Krebbers, Dutch violinist, concert master, and music teacher, born in Hengelo, Netherlands

1942 Hans Vonk, Dutch conductor (The Hague Philharmonic, 1980-1991; St. Louis Symphony, 1996-2002), born in Amsterdam

1948 Éva Marton, Hungarian operatic soprano, born in Budapest, Hungary

1931 Mignon Dunn American mezzo soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

*June 20th*

1899 Anthon van der Horst, Dutch organist and composer, born in Amsterdam

1929 Ingrid Haebler, Austrian pianist (Haydn/Mozart/Schubert), born in Vienna, Austria


----------



## Rogerx

*June 21th*

1928 Judith Raskin American soprano

1947 Lucy Peacock - American soprano who defected to the Deutsche Oper Berlin

1958 Jennifer Larmore American mezzo


----------



## Rogerx

*June 22th*

1900 Jennie Tourel, mezzo-soprano (Met Opera 1943-47), born in St Petersburg, Russia

1910 Peter Pears, tenor born in Farnham, England

1933 Libor Pešek, Czech conductor (Czech Philharmonic; Royal Liverpool Philharmonic), born in Prague,


----------



## Rogerx

*June 23th*

1965- Sylvia McNair - American soprano

1950 -Livia Budai -Hungarian mezzo soprano

1952 -Kim Begley -British tenor

1913-Jame Levine- American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 24th*

1913- Ionel Tudoran * Romanian tenor

1895-Angeles Ottein * Spanish soprano

1941-Sylvia Lindenstrand * Swedish mezzo soprano.

1913-Heinrich Hollreiser * German conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 26th*

1914 Wolfgang Windgassen, tenor , born in Annemasse, France

1933 Claudio Abbado, Italian conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*June 27th*

1890 -Tino Pattiera - Italian tenor

1893 -Toti Dal Monte - Italian soprano

1926 -Emile Belcourt - Canadian tenor



_1932-Anna Moffo- American sopran_o

1956 -Nancy Gustafson - American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*June 28th*

1912 -Sergiu Celibidache, Romanian conductor, composer

1955-Thomas Hampson American baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*JUne 29th*

1896- Mathieu Ahlersmeyer -German baritone

1914- Rafael Kubelík - Czech conductor

1939 Lilian Sukis - this Canadian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*June 1th*

1958 Esa-Pekka Salonen, Finnish orchestral conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 4th*

1930 Carlos Kleiber, Austrian conductor (Bavarian State Orchestra 1968-97),

1948 Peter Ruzicka, German conductor,


----------



## Rogerx

*July 4th*

1928 Cathy Berberian, American mezzo-soprano and composer


----------



## Rogerx

*July 5th*

1878 Joseph Holbrooke, English pianist, conductor and composer

1879 Wanda Landowska, Polish-French harpsichordist (Musique Ancienne), born in Warsaw, Poland

1880 Jan Kubelik, Czech violinist, born in Michle

1924 János Starker, Hungarian-American cellist, born in Budapest, Hungary


----------



## Rogerx

*July 16th*



1937 Vladimir Ashkenazy, Russian pianist and conductor , born in Gorky, Russia.


----------



## Rogerx

*July 7th*

1913- Georgine von Milinkovič Croatian mezzo

1939- Yelena Obraztsova Russian Mezzo-soprano

1945 -Matti Salminen Finnish Bass


----------



## Rogerx

*July 8th*

1912- Christel Goltz *German Soprano

1951 -Matthias Hölle * German Bass


----------



## Rogerx

*July 10th*

1940 Helen Donath, American soprano



1969 Jonas Kaufmann, German Tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 11th*

1923 Ludmila Dvořáková * Czech soprano

1925 Mattiwilda Dobbs * American soprano

1925 Nicolai Gedda * Swedish tenor

1927 Herbert Blomstedt, American conductor

1929 Hermann Prey * German tenor

1961 Alastair Miles * English bass


----------



## Rogerx

*July 12th*

1892 - Mario Basiola Italian baritone

1895 - Kirsten Flagstad * Norwegian soprano

1925 -Albert Lance -Australian tenor

1954- Sylvia Sass - Rumanian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 13th*



Carlo Bergonzi * 1924- Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 14th*

1859 Willy Hess, German violinist, born in Mannheim, Germany

1926 Jan Krenz, Polish conductor and composer, born in Włocławku,

1930 Francis Egerton, Irish baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*July 16th*

1822 Luigi Arditi, Italian violinist and composer, born in Crescentino, Italy

1848 Henri Viotta, Dutch conductor born in Amsterdam,

1858 Eugene Ysaye, Belgian composer and violinist, born in Liège

1928 Bella Davidovich, Jewish Soviet-American pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*July 17th*



1916 Eleanor Steber, American soprano (Metropolitan Opera, 1940-61), born in Wheeling, West Virginia


----------



## Rogerx

*July 18th*

1821 Pauline Viardot, French pianist, mezzo-soprano, and composer

1902 Karel Mengelberg, Dutch composer and conductor, born in Utrecht

1927 Carlo Franci, Italian conductor, born in Buenos Aires

1927 Kurt Masur, German conductor (New York Philharmonic), born in Breig

1965 Vessalina Kasarova , Mezzo Soprano from Bulgaria


----------



## Rogerx

*July 18th*

1873 Louis Zimmermann, Dutch violinist and 1st concert master of Concert Gebouw Orchestra

1965 Evelyn Glennie, Scottish marimba player, percussionist, and bagpiper, born in Methlick, Aberdeenshire Scotland


----------



## Rogerx

*July 19th*

1920 -Aldo Protti : Italian baritone

1948 -Yasuko Hayashi : Japanese soprano

1924 -Amy Shuard : Englisch dramatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 20th*

y

1903 -Anny Helm : Austrian soprano

1914 -Hermann Uhde: German bas bariton

1931- Gregory Dempsey : Australian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 21th*

1906 -Annelies Kupper: German soprano

1920 Isaac Stern, American-Ukrainian violinist (debut San Francisco Symphony), born in Kremenets, Ukraine

1936- Ursula Schröder-Feinen : German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 22th*

1909 Licia Albanese, Italian-American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 23th*

1838 Édouard Colonne, French violinist, born in Bordeaux, France.

1928 Leon Fleisher, American pianist and conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

*July 24th*

1818 Félix Godefroid, Belgian harpist

1918 Ruggiero Ricci, American violinist

1921 Giuseppe Di Stefano, Italian operatic tenor

1947 Peter Serkin, American pianist (Tashi), born in NYC, New York


----------



## Rogerx

*July 25th*

1895 -Maria Zamboni Italian soprano

1909- Gianandrea Gavazzeni Italian conductor

1930- Maureen Forrester American Mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 26th*

1907 Gioconda de Vito, Italian-British violinist, born in Martina Franca, Italy

1929 Alexis Weissenberg, Bulgarian born pianist , born in Sofia, Bulgaria


----------



## Rogerx

*July 27th*

1912 Igor Markevitch, Russian conductor

1915- Mario del Monaco * 1915- Italian tenor

1952 Carol Vaness - American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 28th*

1906 - Gottlob Frick - German Bass



1941 - Riccardo Muti - Italian Conductor

1958 -Deon van der Walt - South African tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*July 29th*

Ludwig Weber * 1899 -German bass

Peter Schreier * 1935 German tenor

Bernd Weikl * 1942-Austrian baritone

Alessandra Marc * 1957 American soprano

Olga Borodina * 1963- Russian mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*July 30th*

1899 Gerald Moore, English pianist


----------



## Rogerx

Petronio Franceschini (1651 - 1680) - Adagio


----------



## Rogerx

Petronio Franceschini - Sonata for 2 Trumpets and Organ in D Major


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph-Hector Fiocco (1703-1741) - Laudate pueri Dominum


----------



## Rogerx

Stabat Mater Foundation - Pietro Fiocco


----------



## Rogerx

*August 1th*

1921 -Lili Chookasian * American alto

1926 Theo Adam * German bass-baritone

1932 Elinor Ross * American dramatic soprano

1942 Claes Håkan Ahnsjö * Swedish tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 2th*

1937 - Gundula Janowitz , German soprano

1941 - Hannelore Bode , German soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

*August 3th*

1912 -Richard Holm German tenor

1958- Barseg Tumanyan Romanian bass

1959 -Simon Keenlyside English baritone


----------



## Rogerx

Jess Thomas * 1927- American tenor

Gabriella Tucci * 1929- Italian Soprano

Götz Friedrich * 1930- German theater director 

Victor Braun * 1935- Canadian baritone 

Peter Knapp * 1947 English singer 

Alicia Nafé * 1947 Argentinian mezzo soprano

Guy De Mey *1955 Belgian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 5th*

1890 -Erich Kleiber * Austrian, later Argentine, conductor .


----------



## Rogerx

*August 6th*

1619 Barbara Strozzi, Italian singer and composer

1875 Marcel Labey, French conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 8th*

1929Josef Suk, violinist (Artist of Merit-1977), born in Prague, Czechoslovakia

1940 József Gregor Hungarian bass


----------



## Rogerx

*August 6th*

1914 Ferenc Fricsay * Hungarian conductor.

1930 Geoffrey Chard * Australian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*August 10th*

1931 Renate Holm- German soprano

1952 Ashley Putnam- American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 11th*

1927 -Raymond Leppard * English conductor

1929-Cora Canne Meijer * Dutch soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 12th*

Antonio Cortis * 1891 Spanish tenor

Trude Eipperle * 1910- German soprano

Huguette Tourangeau * 1938- Canadian Mezzo soprano

Melanie Holliday * 1951- American soprano


----------



## Krummhorn

Two sources I've found for composer birthdays:

1) Musicalics

2) Classic Cat


----------



## Rogerx

Krummhorn said:


> Two sources I've found for composer birthdays:
> 
> 1) Musicalics
> 
> 2) Classic Cat


The last one is one of my sources . Thank you any way


----------



## Rogerx

1831 Salomon Jadassohn, German pianist and composer, born in Wrocław, Poland

1896 Leo Pappenheim, Dutch conductor, born in Amsterdam

1913 Ladislav Holoubek, Slovak conductor

1948 Kathleen Battle, American operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1769 Friedrich Dülon, German flautist and composer, born in Oranienburg

1899 Jaroslav Jeremiáš, Czech pianist and composer, born in Pisek,

1924 Georges Prêtre, French classical and opera conductor

1960 Cecilia Gasdia, Italian soprano, born in Verona, Italy


----------



## Rogerx

*October 14th*

1888 Albert Spalding, American violinist

1934 Nino Ferrer, French-Italian singer


----------



## Rogerx

*August 18th*

1913 -Osie Hawkins * American baritone

1939- Janis Martin * 1939- American originally a mezzo, later soprano

1945 Suzanne Farrell, American ballerina (Don Quioxote), born in Cincinnati, Ohio

1951 -Sharon Sweet * American soprano

1952-Gianna Rolandi American soprano

1955 -Alexandru Agach Romanian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*August 17th*

1903 -Georges Sébastian * French conductor

1936- Nikola Ghiuselev * Bulgarian basso

1949- Linda Zoghby * American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 18th*

1849 Benjamin Godard, French composer and violinist, born in Paris,

1873 Leo Slezak, Austrian tenor born Mährisch-Schönberg, Austria-Hungary

1893 Ernest MacMillan, Canadian organist, conductor

1933 Bela Rudenko - Coloratura Sop from Ukraine

1940 Michelangelo Veltri Argentine conductor

1946 Barry Busse American tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 19th*

1886- Robert Heger - Conductor

1947 Gerard Schwarz, American classical trumpeter and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*August 20th*

1936 Carla Fracci, Italian ballerina, born in Milan, Italy

1974 Maxim Vengerov, Russian-Israeli violinist, born in Novosibirsk, Russian SFSR, Soviet Union


----------



## Rogerx

*August 21th*

1806 Johannes Frederik Fröhlich, Danish violinist

1933 Janet Baker, English mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*Augustus 22th*

1909 Sergius Kagen, American pianist born in Russia

1922 Raffaele Ariè , Bulgarian bass

1943 Robert Hale, American bass


----------



## Rogerx

*August 23th*

1904 -Stella Roman * American soprano

1927 -Raimund Herincx * British bas baritone

1929 -Franz Ferdinand Nentwig * German baritone

1939-Celestina Casapietra *Italian Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 24th*

1856 Felix Mottl, * Austrian conductor

1904 Irma Beilke * German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 25th*

1880- Robert Stolz * Austrian conductor

1918- Leonard Bernstein * American conductor and composer



1959 Ruth Ann Swenson * American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 26th*

1687 Willem de Fesch, Dutch violinist and composer (Joseph), born in Alkmaar, The Netherlands

1918 Louis Stotijn, Dutch bassoonist, and conductor (Residence Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

*August 27th*

1886 Eric Coates, English viola player and composer

1932 François Glorieux, Flemish pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*August 28th*

1913- Richard Tucker - American Tenor

1931 John Shirley-Quirk English Bass-Baritone

1931 Christina Deutekom Dutch Soprano

1941 Paul PlisKa ) American Bass

1948 Lucia Valentini-Terrani Italian Coloratura Mezzo-Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*August 29th*

1919 Sono Osato, American Japanese ballet dancer, born in Omaha


----------



## Rogerx

*August 30th*

1842 Victor Alphonse Duvernoy, French pianist

1922 Regina Resnik, American mezzo-soprano

1927 Piet Kee, Dutch organist

1969 Dimitris Sgouros, Greek pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*August 31th*

1855- Stefan Surzynski, Polish conductor

1878 -Albert Riemenschneider, American pianist

1893 Lily Laskine, French harpist, born in Paris

1907- Winifred Cecil * American soprano

1911- Ramón Vinay * Chilean tenor

1937 - Leif Roar * 1937- Danish baritone

1945 Itzhak Perlman, violinist born in Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## Rogerx

*September 1th*

1878-Tullio Serafin * Italian conductor

1906 Aksel Schiøtz * Danish tenor

1924 Michel Roux * French baritone

1929 Kostas Paskalis * Greek tenor

1934 Orianna Santunione * Italian soprano

1935 Seiji Ozawa * Japanese conductor

1939 Roger Soyer * French bass baritone

1941 Julia Varady * Born in Hungary now German soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 2th*

1896 -Rosetta Pampanini - Italian soprano

1900- Wilhelm Strienz -German bass

1904-Set Svanholm - Swedish tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 3th*

1901 Eduard van Beinum, Dutch musician and conductor,

1934 Xavier Darasse, French organist

1935 Otto Ketting, Dutch trumpeter and composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 4th*

1915- Rudolf Schock, German opera tenor.

1964- René Pape German bass


----------



## Rogerx

*September 5th*

1895 Meta Seinemeyer * Germany soprano ( became only 33)

1942 Eduardo Mata * Mexican conductor

1960 Karita Mattila * Finnish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 6th*

1897-John Charles Thomas * American baritone .

1956 -Omar Ebrahim * English baritone .

1958 Cynthia Haymon * American soprano .


----------



## Rogerx

*September 7th*

1900- Joan Cross - * English soprano

1940 -Giuseppe Giacomini * Italian tenor

1952- Eirian James * Welsh soprano

1960- Uwe Heilmann * German tenor

1961 Jean-Yves Thibaudet, French concert pianist,

1965-Angela Gheorghiu * Romanian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 8th*

1947 Valery Afanassiev, Russian pianist and conductor

1948 Veronika Kincses -Hungarian soprano,


----------



## Rogerx

*September 9th*

1872 Josef Stránský* Czech conductor

1890-Vilém Zítek * Czech bass

1892-Miriam Licette * English soprano

1925 -Sona Cervená * Czech mezzo soprano

1932-William Dooley * American bass-baritone

1936-Ute Vinzing * German dramatic soprano

1949-Adam Fischer * Hungarian conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 10th*

1944 Thomas Allen, British operatic baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*September 12th*









1938 Tatiana Troyanos -American mezzo soprano

1945 John Mauceri -American conductor

1948 Luis Lima - Argentine tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 13th*

1858- Catherinus Elling* Norwegian organist

1897- Gaspar Cassadó* Spanish cellist

1929-Nicolai Ghiaurov * Bulgarian bass

1934- Tamara Milashkina * Russian soprano

1936-Werner Hollweg* German tenor

1939 -Arleen Augér *Amerucan soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 14th*

1885 Vittorio Gui, Italian conductor

1896- José Mojica * Mexican tenor who became monk when his mother died

1935- Toni Krämer * German Tenor

1950- Raúl Giménez * Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 15th*

1876-Bruno Walter * German conductor

1897-Paul Schöffler * German baritone

1884 -Pia Tassinari * Italian soprano

1917-Hilde Gueden * German soprano

1927-Erika Köth * German soprano

1945-Jessye Norman * American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 16th*

1908- Hertha Glaz * Austrian-born mezzo soprano

1844- Krisztina Laki * Hungarian soprano

1887 -Nadia Boulanger, French conductor


----------



## Rogerx

1971 Anna Netrebko, Russian opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 19h*

1918- Blanche Thebom, * American mezzo soprano

1912 Kurt Sanderling,*German conductor

1950 Bonaventura Bottone *English tenor

1950 Jeffrey Gall * American countertenor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 20th*

1846 Agnes Tyrrell, Czech pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*September 21th*

1912 -György Sándor, Hungarian pianist,

1922-Vladimir Ruzdjak * Croatian baritone

1943-Werner Krenn * Austrian Tenor

1942 -Jill Gomez * British soprano

1950 -Gail Gilmore * American soprano

1952 -Alessandro Corbelli * Italian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*September 22th*

1892- Herbert Janssen * German baritone

1894-Elisabeth Rethberg * German baritone

1931- Nello Santi * Italian conductor

1941- Anna Tomowa-Sintow * Bulgarian soprano

1946 -John Tomlinson * English bass .


----------



## Rogerx

*September 23th*

1907 -Nicola Moscona * Greek baritone

1907-Jarmila Novotná * Bohemian soprano

1923 Sándor Kónya * Hungarian tenor

1928- Spas Wenkoff * Bulgarian tenor

1940 -Mohammad Reza Shajarian, Iranian classical singer,

1952 Kathryn Montgomery-Meissner *

1952 William Shimell * English baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*September 24th*

1914 Andrzej Panufnik, conductor

1914 Hein Jordans, Dutch conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*September 25th*



1932 Glenn Gould, Canadian classical pianist


----------



## Rogerx

*September 26th*

1930- Fritz Wunderlich * German tenor

1941 -Salvatore Accardo, Italian violinist

1947-Dale Duesing * 1947 -American pianist and baritone.

1949- Deborah Polaski * American soprano

1950-Gary Lakes * American tenor .


----------



## Rogerx

*September 27th*

1930- Igor Kipnis, American harpsichordist, pianist, conductor.

1933- Michael Geliot * English opera director

1940- Josephine Barstow * English soprano

1951-Peter Dvorsky * Tenor from Slovakia

1952 -Chris Merritt * American tenor.

1957-Peter Sellars * Controversial opera director .


----------



## Rogerx

*September 28th*

1834-Charles Lamoureux * French violin and conductor.

1917- Václav Kašlík * composer, conductor form Czechoslovakia

1949- Hans Peter Blochwitz * German tenor .

1953- Janice Hall * American soprano.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 29th*

1841- Enrico Bevignani * Italian conductor

1858- Leopoldo Mugnone * Italian conductor

1894-Franco Capuana * Italian conductor

1916- Josef Traxel * German tenor

1920 -Václav Neummann, Czech conductor

1926- Martin Turnovský * Czech conductor

1930- Richard Bonynge * Australian conductor and pianist

1945- Lella Cuberli * Ameriacan soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*September 30th*

1689 Jacques Aubert * French violin player .

1919- Patricia Neway * American soprano.

1923- Giuseppe Campora * Italian tenor .


----------



## Rogerx

*October 1th*

1644 Jean Rousseau, French violin player

1771 Pierre Baillot, French violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*October 2th*

1960- Ritva-Liisa Korhonen- Scandinavian mezzo soprano

1945- Cyril Diederich : French conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 3th*

1930- Evy Rrahmmer * Scandinavian soprano

1941-Ruggero Raimondi * Italian bass- baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*October 4th*

1898 Göta Ljungberg * Swedish soprano

1894 Margherita Grandi * Italian soprano.

1921 Gianni Poggi * Italian tenor

1931-Anna Reynolds * English mezzo soprano

1940-Alain Lombard* - French maestro

1949- John Aler * -Americam tenor

1950-Francisco Araiza * - Mexican tenors


----------



## Rogerx

*October 5th*

1924-Matteo Manguerra * French (Tunisian-born) baritone

1935-Arlene Saunders * American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 66*

1820 Jenny Lind, Swedish soprano

1880 Julia Culp, Dutch mezzo-soprano

1925 Pieter van den Berg - Dutch Bass

1935 Leopold Hager , Conductor from Austria

1935 -Ludmila Filatova Russian soprano

1935 Vasile Moldoveanu- Hungarian tenor

1950- Keith Lewis- Tenor from New Zeaand


----------



## Rogerx

*October 7th*

1925-Bryan Drake * Tenor from New Zealand

1909 Shura Cherkassky, Ukrainian born pianist.

1915 Roman Padlewski, Polish violinist

1926 Marcello Abbado, Italian pianist ( brother from....)

1936 Charles Dutoit, Swiss conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 16th*

Dmitri Hvorostovsky born 16/10/1962 RUssian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*October 17e*

Dinu Badescu * 1904- Italian tenor

Rolando Panerai * 1924- Italian baritone

Reiner Goldberg * 1939- German tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 18e*

1898-Lotte Lenya * Austrian singer

1909-Otto Ackermann * Romeniam conductor

1920- Alexander Young * English tenor

1922- Camilla Williams -American soprano

1930 -Barry McDaniel * American baritone

1932- Berit Lindholm * Swedish soprano

1937- Catarina Ligendza * 1937 Swedisch soprano

1947- Margarita Castro Alberty * Soprano from Puerto Rico


----------



## Rogerx

*October 19th*

1900 -Erna Berger * German soprano

1911-Frederick Sharp * English baritone

1934- Benita Valente * American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 20th*

1931-Lauris Elms -Australian mezzo soprano

1943 -Dunja Vejzovic -Zagreb, Independent State of Croatia) is an operatic mezzo-soprano and soprano.

1946- John Elwes * English tenor

1949- Wolfgang Brendel * German baritone.

1958 -Ivo Pogorelić


----------



## Rogerx

*October 21th*



1912-Georg Solti * KBE was a Hungarian-born British orchestral and operatic conductor.

1923- John Alexander * American operatic tenor

1928- Virginia Zeani * Romanian-born opera singer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 22th*

1765 Daniel Steibelt, German pianist

1894 Méi Lánfāng, Chinese opera performer

Who was Mei Lanfang and what did he do?

Mei Lanfang remains one of the most successful global Chinese stars of the early 20th century. He brought an art form that hasn't always had success on international stages - many people feel that Peking Opera, like the bagpipes, is best appreciated as outdoor performance art - to a broader audience.22 Oct 2019


----------



## Rogerx

*October 23yth*

1902 Otmar Nussio, Swiss conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 24th*

1811 Ferdinand Hiller, German pianist,

1913- Tito Gobbi * Italian baritone

1921- Sena Jurinac * Austrian soprano

1955- Cheryl Studer * American soprano

Yury Revich (born 28 August 1991) is a Russian classical violinist.


----------



## ALT

Special Happy Birthday wishes to soprano *Cheryl Studer*, who needs no introduction. May she enjoy many a long year along her artistic journey. For 2021-22, we see three performance runs lined up:

* _Tertullia_, in Bertolt Brecht/Paul Dessau's rarely performed opera, *Die Verurteilung des Lukullus* (*The Condemnation of Lucullus*), 1-20 November '21, Stuttgart, https://www.staatsoper-stuttgart.de/spielplan/a-z/die-verurteilung-des-lukullus/.

* _Stařenka Buryjovka_, in Leoš Janáček's *Jenůfa*, 20-26 April '22, Toulouse, https://www.theatreducapitole.fr/web/guest/affichage-evenement/-/event/event/6021393.

* _Die Vertraute/Die Aufseherin_, in Richard Strauss' *Elektra*, 6-24 June '22, Berlin, https://www.staatsoper-berlin.de/de/veranstaltungen/elektra.73/#event-52876.

A few recent YouTube uploads follow.


----------



## ALT

Continuation


----------



## Rogerx

1926 -Galina Vishnevskaya * Russian soprano 

1926-Anita Välkki * Finnish soprano

1940 -Hana Janků * Czech operatic soprano

1942 - Ortrun Wenkel * German contra alto


1943- Giuliano Ciannella * Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 26th*

1897 -Tiana Lemnitz * German Doprano

1955 Christine Brewer,* American operatic soprano

1965 Sakari Oramo, *Finnish conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*October 27th*

1938- Edda Moser * German soprano

1941 Charles Brett * English counter tenor

1907 Helmut Walcha, a blind German organist

1961 Håkan Hardenberger, Swedish classical trumpet soloist

Michael Halliwell * Australian Tenor / teacher


----------



## Rogerx

1894- Fritz Wolff * German Tenor 

1901-Giovanni Voyer * Portuguese tenor 

1920-Claramae Turner* American Mezzosoprano 

1943 - Kenneth Montgomery *English conductor 

1945-Alan Titus American tenor 

1949- Ann Monoyios *American soprano

1951-Warren Ellsworth * American tenor.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 29th*

1950- Patricia O'Neill - Scottish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*October 30th*

1840 Carlotta Patti, Italian soprano, born in Florence

1934 Frans Brüggen, Dutch flautist, recorder player, and conductor
(Orchestra of the 18th Century)


----------



## Rogerx

*October 31th*

1937- Božena Ruk-Focič * Croation soprano

1928 August Everding * one of the most influenced German opera directors

1940 Peter Mark - American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 1th*

1902- Eugen Jochum * German conductor

1900-Gillian Knight * English opera singer and actress

1923-Ernest Blanc * French baritone

1923- Victoria de Los Angeles * Spanish soprano

1932- Giampietro Mastromei * Italian baritone


----------



## Rogerx

*November 2th*

1837 Auguste Charles Léonard François Vianesi- Italian conductor

1989 Giuseppe Lugo * Italian tenor

1907 Sigurd Björling * Swedish tenor

1910 Tefta Tashko-Koço Albainia soprano

1943 Faye Robinson- American soprano

1946 Giuseppe Sinopoli Italian conductor

1946 Ruth Falcon -American soprano

1954 Marie McLaughlin * Scottish soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*November 3th*

1924 María-Luísa Nache - Italian soprano

1939 -Ute Trekel-Burckhardt German Mezzo soprano .


----------



## Rogerx

*November 4th*

1897 Oscar Lorenzo Fernández, Brazilian conductor

1841 Carl Tausig, Polish pianist and composer,

1959 Carlo Bossi Italian tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 6th*

1866 Daniel Protheroe, Welsh conductor

1921 György Cziffra, Hungarian-French pianist

1924- Matteo Manuguerra- French (Tunisian-born) baritone

1935 Arlene Saunders, American soprano

1938- Ernst Schütz- Austrain tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 6th*

1880 Julia Culp, Dutch mezzo-soprano

1923 Renato Capecchi, Italian violinist and baritone, born in Cairo,

1925 Pieter van den Berg - Dutch bass

1927 Paul Badura-Skoda, Austrian pianist

1935 Ludmila Filatova- Russina singer

1935 Leopold Hager Austrian conductor

1935 Vasile Moldoveanu -Romanian tenor

1941 James Bowman, English countertenor, born in Oxford,

1961 Daniele Gatti, Italian conductor, born in Milan


----------



## Rogerx

*November 7th*



1926 Dame Joan Sutherland, Australian operatic soprano, known as 'La Stupenda'

Merete Hjortso * Danish soprano 1944

Martin Schomberg* German Tenor 1975

Keith Lockhart* American conductor 1960

Hélène Grimaud, French pianist 1969


----------



## Rogerx

*November 8th*

1895 Hermann Schey, German-Dutch tenor

1909 Alberto Erede, Italian conductor,

1915 Lamberto Gardelli Swedish conductor

1921 Jerome Hines [Heinz], American basso

1927 Ivo Vinco, Italian operatic bass singer, born in Verona, Italy


----------



## Rogerx

*November 9th*

1863 Alexander Siloti, Russian pianist

1873 Carl Flesch, Hungarian violinist

1885 Aureliano Pertile, Italian tenor, born in Montagnana, Italy


----------



## Rogerx

*November 10th*

1719 Georg Philipp Kress, German violinist

1786 Carl Eberwein, German violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*November 11th*

1883-Fritz Stiedry Conductor from East Europe

1928 -Russel Oberlin American counter tenor

1930 Vernon Handley, English conductor

1949 Audrey Micheal- Englisch soprano

1949- David Rendall English tenor


----------



## Rogerx

*November 12th*

Gilda Dalla Rizza * 1892- Italian soprano

Herbert Alsen * 1906 - bass born in Germany

John Shaw * 1924- Australian baritone



Luciano Pavarotti * 1935 -Italian tenor

Bruce Brewer * 1944- American Tenor

Anita Terzian * 1945 Italian soprano
----------------------------------------------



12 November 1939 Lucia Popp was a Slovak operatic soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*November 13th*

1699 Jan Zach, Czech violinist, organist

1879 Maurice Delage, French pianist

1918 Janine Andrade, French violinist.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 14th*

1919 Lisa Otto, German soprano.

1927 Narciso Yepes, Spanish guitarist.

1928 Leonie Rysanek, dramatic soprano

1955 Helene Schneiderman American mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*November 15th*

1914 Jorge Bolet, Cuban-born American pianist

1936 Lilian Hochhauser

1942 Daniel Barenboim, pianist/conductor

1949 Jarmila Krátká, Czech soprano

1955 Helene Schneiderman American mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*November 16th*

1896 Lawrence Tibbett, American baritone

1930 James Lockhart, Conductor/ Pianist

1962 Dmitri Hvorostovsky Russian baritone .


----------



## Rogerx

*November 17th*

1925 Charles Mackerras, Australian conductor, born in Schenectady, New York

1930 -Stefan Stefanoff/ Stefanov - Bulgarian Tenor

1940 Menai Davis- Mezzo soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*November 20rt*

1860 -Ignacy Jan Paderewski, Polish pianist

1882 Amelita Galli-Curci, Italian-American operatic soprano

1899 Eugene Ormandy [Jenő Blau], Hungarian-American conductor

1902 Barbara Giuranna, Italian pianist

1978 Andris Nelsons conducter from Latvia


----------



## Rogerx

*November 19th*

1921 Géza Anda, Hungarian-Swiss pianist

1925 Leonarda Daine soprano from Latvia

1934 David Lloyd-Jones British conductor

1947 Agnes Baltsa, Greek mezzo soprano



1950 James Adler, American concert pianist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 20th*

1937 René Kollo, German tenor

1960 Alan Held. Baritone

1759 Nikolaus Paul Zmeskall, Hungarian cellist


----------



## Rogerx

*November 21th*

1941 İdil Biret, Turkish concert pianist, born in Ankara, Turkey


----------



## Rogerx

*November 22th*

1930 Peter Hurford, British organist

1936 German conductor Hans Zender

1949 Mezzo-soprano Elizabeth Laurence

1954 American baritone Louis Otey

1961 Stephen Hough, British concert pianist



1962 South Korean soprano Sumi Jo!


----------



## Rogerx

*November 23th*

1878 André Caplet, French conductor

1887 Paul Malengreau, Belgian organist


----------



## Rogerx

*November 24th*

1848 Lilli Lehmann, opera singer

1927 Alfredo Kraus, Las Palmas Canary Islands Spanish tenor

1939 - Italian soprano Maria Chiara

1944 French soprano Anne-Marie Blanzat

1949 Bruno Weil! conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*NOvember 25th*

1895 Wilhelm Kempff! german pianist

1919 Theo Bruins Dutch pianist (and composer)

American mezzo-soprano Jennifer Lane


----------



## Rogerx

*November 26th*

1906 Sandro Fuga Pianist (and composer)

1915 American pianist Earl Wild )

1925 American pianist Eugene Istomin!


----------



## Rogerx

*November 27th*

1900 Conductor from Belgium -Léon Barzin

1905 Daniel Sternefeld Music teacher and conductor from Belgium

1934 Angelo Mori - Italian operatic tenor.

1940 Polish pianist - Maciej Małecki (born 1940)

1949 Baritone- Valery Lebed

1979) Hilary Hahn is an American violinist.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 28th*

1829 Anton Rubinstein, Russian pianist

1915 Pamela Harrison, English pianist and composer, born in Orpington, England

1949 Alexander Godunov, Russian composer/dancer (Bolshoi)


----------



## KevinW

Rogerx said:


> 1900 Conductor from Belgium -Léon Barzin
> 
> 1905 Daniel Sternefeld Music teacher and conductor from Belgium
> 
> 1934 Angelo Mori - Italian operatic tenor.
> 
> 1940 Polish pianist - Maciej Małecki (born 1940)
> 
> 1949 Baritone- Valery Lebed
> 
> 1979) Hilary Hahn is an American violinist.


Happy BD Hilary Hahn!


----------



## Rogerx

*November 29th*

1872 Austrian soprano Anna von Mildenburg!

1904 Dutch conductor, pianist, Piet Ketting

1934 German bass Günter Wewel

1942 Swiss baritone Philippe Huttenlocher


----------



## Rogerx

*November 30th*

1813 Charles-Valentin Alkan, French pianist

1859 Sergei Lyapunov, Russian pianist

1912 Constant Stotijn, Dutch oboist

1939 German conductor Walter Weller!

1945 Romanian pianist Radu Lupu

1976 Czech pianist Martin Kasík


----------



## Rogerx

*December 1th*

1671 Francesco Stradivari, Italian violin maker, son of Antonius, born in Cremona,

1844 Alfred Cellier, British conductor

1910 British ballerina and choreographer Alicia Markova

1939 French ballerina and choreographer Violette Verdy!

1960 Leontina Văduva Romanian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*December 2th*

1870 Francis Casadesus, French violinist

1889 British pianist Harriet Cohen

1899 British conductor and cellist John Barbiroll

1923 Maria Callas, American soprano

1925 Opera singer Ingeborg Wieser

1928 Austrian pianist Jörg Demus

1929 American tuba player Harvey Phillips

1935 Swiss conductor, pianist) Jürg Wyttenbach

1950 American ballerina Merrill Ashley


----------



## MAS

Happy Birthday to *La Divina*[, also known as Maria Callas (1923 - 1977)

Shown here as Turandot, Buenos Aires 1949


----------



## Rogerx

*December 3th*

1919 English tenor Charles Craig

1921 American soprano Phyllis Curtin

1938 Uruguayan conductor José Serebrier

1945 American born Mezzo-soprano Jeanne Piland


----------



## Rogerx

*December 4th*

1861 American soprano Lillian Russel

1866 - Czech tenor Frantisek Pacal

1869 - German baritone Fritz Feinhals

1877 - American soprano Marcia van Dresser

1879 Irish conductor, organist, pianist, Hamilton Harty

1882 - German bass Otto Helgers

1888 - American mezzo-soprano Emma Zador

1907 - Ukrainian tenor Solomon Khromchenko

1928 (1927?) - American tenor Richard Cassily

1932 Peruvian pianist Edgar Valcárcel

1937 - German bass Artur Korn

1938 - Australian Mezzo Soprano Yvonne (Fay) MINTON

1944 - Italian soprano Ileana Sinnone

1947 - English soprano Lillian WATSON


----------



## Rogerx

*December 5th*

1898 American soprano (also film actress) Grace Moore

1877 - Italian soprano Maria Farneti

1880 - Ukranian mezzo-soprano Elisabeth Petrenko

1898 - American soprano Grace MOORE

1924 - Canadian bass Jean-Pierre Hurteau

1936 - American soprano Jeannette SCOVOTTI

1940 Soprano Tamara Hert



1946 - Spanish tenor Jose Carreras

1956 Polish pianist and conductor Krystian Zimerman

1962 - Argentinian tenor Jose Cura


----------



## Rogerx

*December 6th*

1889 Birth of Italian tenor Angelo Minghetti - Pupil :- Ragnar Ulfung

1929 Austrian conductor Nikolaus Harnoncourt!

1928 Birth of American soprano Marilyn Tyler

1938 Birth of Dutch soprano Wilma Driessen

1941 Birth of American conductor John Nelson


----------



## Rogerx

*December 7th*

1894 Birth of Austrian soprano Maria Hussa

1906 Birth of German soprano Elisabeth Hhongen

1927 Birth of Welsh contralto Helen Watts

1930 Yugoslav mezzo-soprano Breda Kalef

1935 Birth of American bass Richard Cross

1635 French conductor Jean-Claude Casadesus

1936 Birth of Yugoslavian soprano Breda Kalef#

1944 American organist Daniel Chorzempa

1948 Birth of American baritone Frederick Burchinal

1948 Japanese ballerina Yoko Morishita

1950 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Kathleen Kuhlmann


----------



## Rogerx

*December 8th*

1895 - Spanish mezzo-soprano Conchita Supervia

1903 - German soprano Irene Eisinger

1903-Violinist (and composer) Zoltán Székely

1918 - French baritone Gerard SOUZAY (Gerard Marcel Tisserand)

1934 - American tenor Edward Sooter

1939 Irish flutist James Galway

1947 - Russian tenor Yuri Marusin


----------



## Rogerx

*December 9th*

1610talian castrato Baldassare Ferri

1847 English baritone George Grossmith

1850 American soprano Emma Abbott

1869 soprano Anna Bartels

1887French tenor Louis Cazette

1890 Czech tenor Emil Olsovsky

1891 German soprano Kathe Herwig

1895f Spanish Mezzo-Soprano Conchita SUPERVIA

1906 Dutch soprano Greet Koeman

1908 American baritone / tenor Emery Darcy

1915 Elisabeth Schwarzkopf,

1917 Croatian bass / baritone Tomislav Neralic

1927 American mezzo-soprano Helen Watts

1933 French tenor Gilbert Py

1933 Italian tenor Luciano Saldari

1934 Bulgarian bass Anton Diakov

1953 Scottish counter-tenor Christopher Robson

1958 English soprano Susan Bullock


----------



## Rogerx

*December 10th*

1888 Russian soprano Oda SLOBODSKAYA, in Vilnius

1901 Scottish soprano Noel Eadie in Paisley.

1909 Czech baritone Otakar Kraus in Prague.

1919 Sesto Bruscantini in Civitanova.

1922 Bulgarian tenor Dimiter Uzunov in Stara Zagori,

1928 Ameican mezzo-soprano Vera Little in Memphis.

1938 Yuri Temirkanov, Russian conductor (Kirov),

1938 English bass-baritone Michael Rippon in Coventry.

1952 #American soprano Julianne BAIRD in Stateville

1952 French mezzo-soprano Martine Dupuy in Marseilles.


----------



## Rogerx

*December 11th*

1892 Italian tenor Giacomo LAURI-VOLPI

1906 Italian soprano Sara Scuderi Soprano B

1926 Austrian soprano Leonie Rysanek in Vienna,

1929 Peter Gougaloff in Welmgrad, Bulgaria.

1929 mezzo-soprano Laime Andersone-Silare in Latvia.

1939 Japanese soprano Atsuko Azuma in Osaka.

1941 rJeffrey Lawton in Oldham.

1944 Jon Garrison in Higgensville,

1946 Birth of Scottish tenor Neil MACKIE.


----------



## Rogerx

*December 12th*

1857 -American soprano Lillian Norduca

1881 -German soprano Barbara Kemp

1889- Václav Štěpán, Czech pianist

1900 -English tenor Arthur Carron

1906- German tenor Ludwig Suthaus

1910 - Algerian baritone Louis Noguera


----------



## Rogerx

*December 13th*

1868 Italian baritone Mario Sammarco in Palermo -

1869 baritone Richard Breitenfeld in Riechenburg, Bohemia.

1898 Italian soprano Iva Pacetti in Prato.

1900 Polish baritone Andrei Ivanov in Zamoste, Poland.

1900 Romanian conductor Jonel PERLEA in Ograda, Romania

1906 polish mezzo-soprano Stepanka Stepanova

1906 Mezzo-Soprano in Bielsko, Poland

1940 Polish soprano Urszula Koszut in Pszczyna,

1946 Birth of Yugoslav mezzo-soprano Marjana LIPOVSEK in Ljubljana


----------



## Rogerx

*December 14th*

1789 Maria Szymanowska, Polish pianist

1864 French soprano Clementine Duchene de Vere in Paris.

1897 French tenor Georges Thill in Paris.

1898 Swedish mezzo-soprano Irma Bjorck in Stockholm.

1914 Rosalyn Tureck, American pianist

1915 English conductor and founder of The NY Opera, Dame Ruth RAILTON.

1922 German mezzo-soprano Gisela Litz in Hamburg.

1927 Richard Cassilly, American tenor, born in Washington

1930f Italian soprano Rossana Carteri in Verona. Debut as Elsa in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1945

1941 American soprano Karen Armstrong in Horne MT.

1949 English baritone John RAWNSLEY in Lancashire.


----------



## Rogerx

*December 15th*

1801 August Freyer, Polish organ player (composer)

1879 Rudolf von Laban, Czech-German choreographer

1928 Ida Haendel, Polish-British-Canadian child prodigy violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*December 16th*

1926 James McCracken, American operatic tenor

1946 Trevor Pinnock, English conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*December 17th*

1863 Ion Vidu, Romanian conductor,

1894 Arthur Fiedler, American conductor (Boston Pops),


----------



## Rogerx

*December 18th*

1734 Jean-Baptiste Rey, French conductor (Paris Opera)

1788 Camille Pleyel, Austrian piano builder

1920 Rita Streich, Russian-German soprano, born in Barnaul,


----------



## Rogerx

*December 19th*

1676 Louis-Nicholas Clerambault, French organist

1879 Otto Emanuel Olsson, Swedish organist

1888 Fritz Reiner, US conductor

1944 William Christie- American-born director of Les Arts Florissants

1958 Steven Isserlis, British cellist, born in London


----------



## Rogerx

*December 20th*

1905 Czech baritone Vaclav Bednar

1906 American soprano Thelma Votipka

1907 American soprano Marion Talley

1918 Austrian tenor Ernst Gruber

1928Enlisch bass Donald Adams .

1928 Italian mezzo-soprano Bianca Berini


----------



## Rogerx

*December 21th*

1830 Italian bass Gian Francesco Angelini.

1880 Birth of German soprano Gertrude Forstel in Leipzig.

1882 Italian baritone Enrico Molinari in Venice.

1897 German mezzo-soprano Paula Lindberg in Frankenthal.

1912 Latvian soprano Mascia Predit Soprano

1919 Wiemann - Bass Born

1924 Italian baritone Gian Giacomo

1925 Canadian tenor Andre Turp in Montreal.

1928 Italian tenor Bruno Prevedi i n Mantua.

1934 Sandor Solyom-Nagy Baritone Born 21 Dec

1940 Domenico Trimarchi Baritone Born

1944 American conductor and pianist Michael Tilson THOMAS in Hollywood, CA

1946 Birth of American conductor and general director of the New York City Opera, Christopher KEENE

1953 Birth of American soprano Nadine Secunde

1958 American tenor Thomas RANDLE


----------



## Rogerx

*December 23th*

1853 Maria Teresa Carreno, Venezuelan pianist, singer

1900 Alan Bush, English pianist and teacher, born in London

1901 Andre Kostelanetz, Russian-American conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*December 23th*

1900 German baritone Karl Schmitt-Walter

1912 German bass Josef Greindl

1920 American tenor Paul Frankel

1934 Claudio Scimone, Italian conductor (I Solisti Veneti)


----------



## Rogerx

*December 24 th*

1874 Polish bass Adamo Didur in Sanok,

1887 (1888?) Spanish soprano Lucrezia BORI in Valencia.

1923 Scottish bass-baritone David Kelly in Kilmarnock. D

1927 Birth of American soprano Teresa Stich -Randall

1938 Russian tenor Denis Korolyov in Moscow.

1939 Swedish conductor Arnold Ostam

1942 Italian soprano Maria Chiara

1943 Czech mezzo-soprano Libuse Marova

1957 American baritone Richard Cowan


----------



## Rogerx

*December 25th*

1876 - Giuseppe De Luca-Italian baritone

1900 - Gladys Swarthout American mezzo-soprano

1925 - Bethany Beardslee American soprano


----------



## Rogerx

1876 - Giuseppe De Luca–Italian baritone


1900 - Gladys Swarthout American mezzo-soprano

1925 - Bethany Beardslee American soprano 

Sonya Yoncheva- 25 December 1981


----------



## Rogerx

*December 26*

1762 Franz Wilhelm Tausch, German clarinetis

1793 Franz Hünten, German pianist

1797 Hans Skramstad, Norwegian pianist

1873 Karel Moor, Czech conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*December 27th*

1850 Italian tenor Francesco Tamagno

1879 Martin Oscar Baritone
1902 - Teacher: John Forsell -

1891 Holger Byrding Bass-Baritone

1893 Miguel Fleta Tenor in Albalata Spain

1905 Sven Olof Sandberg Baritone

1912 Georges Vaillant Bass in Algeria

1913I talian baritone Paolo SILVERI in Balogna.

1929 Stojan Stoyanov Bulgarian Tenor in Sofia

1930 Noelle Barker Scottish Soprano in Aberdeen

1933 Louisella Ciaffi Ricagno Italian Mezzo-Soprano

1937 Klaus Hirte German Baritone in Berlin Debut 1964

1937 Rita Orlandin Malaspina Italian Soprano in Bologna -

1940 Kurt Widmer Swiss Baritone in Canton St Gallen Switzerland


----------



## Rogerx

*December 29th*

1651 Johann Krieger, German organist

1956 Nigel Kennedy, British classical, jazz and Klezmer violinist


----------



## Rogerx

*December 29th*

1876 Pablo Casals cellist

1898 Jeanne Leleu, French pianist

1898 Maria Muller Czech-Austrian operatic soprano.

1924 Lois Marshall Canadian soprano

1939 Lorna Haywood American soprano

1940 Justino Diaz in San Juan, Puerto Rico.

1943 Irma Urrila Finish soprano

1952 Roderick Earle from boy soprano now University teacher

1962 Rosa Mannion British soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*December 30th*

DECEMBER 30

1879 Birth of German soprano Margarethe Siems

1894 Russian soprano Nina KOSHETZ

1919 British organist, conductor and teacher Sir David WILLCOCKS

1946 American baritone David Arnold in Atlanta,

1950 ('52?) American soprano June Anderson in Boston.

1954 Scottish soprano Janis Kelly in Glasgow

1958 English baritone Geoffrey Dolton

1959 Birth of American conductor Antonio PAPPANO


----------



## Rogerx

*December 31th*

1904 Nathan Milstein, Ukrainian-American concert violinist

1907 Lesley Chabay Tenor Born Beksesaba Hungary - D

1908 Marko Rothmuller Baritone

1925 Jaap Schröder, Dutch violinist, conductor, musicologist, and pedagogue

1927 German soprano Jutta Vulpius Soprano

1931 Noel Mangin Bass-Baritone

1936 Birth of Czech Mezzo-Soprano Eva Randova in Kolin -

1945 Birgit Louise Frandsen Austrian soprano


----------



## Rogerx

*January 1th*

1583 Italian soprano Virginia Andreini in Milan.

1870 Dutch bass-baritone Anton Van Rooy

1871 Franch tenor Charles Dalmores in Nancy.

1892 Swedish bass Sven D'Ailly in Stockholm.

1898 German soprano Marta Fuschs in Stuttgart.

1898 Viktor Ullmann conductor and pianist.

1911 Italian baritone Cesare Bardelli in Sanpierdarena, Genoa.

1920 French soprano Suzanne Juyol in Paris.

1922 Ukrainian baritone Andrzej Hiolski in Lvov Lemberg.

1926 German soprano Ingeborg Wenglor in Dresden.

1934 Italian soprano Liliana Poli in Florence.

1934 Dutch mezz-soprano Joyce Blackham in Rotherham.

1936 American conductor and Music Director of the Opera Orchestra of New York, Eve Queler in NYC

1947 Laszlo Polgar in Somogyszentpal, Hungary.

1955 American mezzo-soprano Carol Sparrow in North Carolina.


----------



## Rogerx

*December 2th*

1888 ('89?) Italian tenor Tito Schipa

1895 Czech mezzo-soprano Marie Hlouskova

1901 Swedish tenor Torsten Ralf in Malmo, Sweden.

1904 American tenor James Melton in Moultrie

1904 Finnish soprano Lea Piltti.

1907 Austrian tenor Todor Mazaroff in Vienna.

1912 Italian bass Antonio Cassinelli in Noceto, Parma.

1917 Vera Zorina, German dancer

1925 Russian mezzo-soprano Irina Arkhipova in Moscow

1928 Alberto Zedda, Italian opera conductor

1950 Japanese tenor Taro Ichiara in the city of Sakata in Yamagata


----------



## Rogerx

*January 3th*

1806 German soprano Henrietta Sontag in Coblenz.

1877 Dutch baritone Thomas Denijs in Hague.

1887 B Manuel Salazar Tenor Born

1892 English mezzo-soprano Gladys Parr in Bury.

1905 English bass-baritone Manfred Huebner in London.

1926 American mezzo-soprano Nell Rankin in Montgomery, Alabama.

1932 Scottish mezzo-soprano and singing coach Johanna Peters in Glasgow.

1936 Gerd Brenneis Tenor in Nienhagen, Germany.

1943 British soprano Esther Hinds in Barbados. -


----------



## Rogerx

*January 4th*

1909 American mezzo-soprano Anna Kaskas in Bridgeport,

1928 Hungarian bass Ioan Hvorov in Bucharest.

1931 American bass-baritone Edward Pierson in Chicago.

1937 American soprano Grace Bumbry in St. Louis.

1949 Scottish Margaret Marshall in Stirling.

1954 German tenor Peter Seifert in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Rogerx

*January 5th*

1762 Constanze Mozart, wife of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

1857 David Bispham American bass

1868 American baritone and coach Oscar Saenger

1872 Otakar Marak Hungarian singer

1873 Karl Jorn in Riga, Latvia.

1875 Alberto Garcia Englissh Bariton

1894 Italian tenor Gaston Micheletti in Tavaco,

1904 Mezzo-soprano Marie Pixova in Prague.

1915 Birth of Uta Graf Soprano

1920 Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Italian pianist

1880 Nikolai Medtner, Russian pianist

1924 American soprano Doris Jung in Centralia, Illinois.



1931 Alfred Brendel Pinaist

1932 Birth of tenor Franco Ghitti in Brescia.

1942 Maurizio Pollini, Italian classical pianist, born in Milan, Italy

1949 Soprano Wilhemenia Fernandez.

1954 Mezzo-soprano Janine Roebuck in Barnsley.


----------



## Rogerx

*January 6th*

1824 Italian baritone Gottardo Aldighieri in Lazise Lake Garda. D

1858 Ben Davies i tenor n Pontardawe.

1861 Tenor Emilio De Marchi in Voghera.

1862 American soprano Frances Saville in San Francisco. D

1871 soprano Regina Pacini in Lisbon.

1875 Swedish baritone Thor Mandahl in Goteburg.

1879 Austrian soprano Elise Elizza in Vienna.

1891 Tenor Stanislaw Grusczynski in Wilna.

1894 Andre Pernet bass-baritone in Rambersville.


----------



## Rogerx

*January 7th*

1868 Russian mezzo-soprano Eugenia Zbruyeva in Moscow.

1886 German tenor Josef Kalenberg in Cologne

1888 Austrian soprano Melitta Heim

1895 Clara Haskil, Romanian pianist, born in Bucharest

1900 Australian baritone John Brownlee

1900 German baritone Walter Grossmann in Dresden

1908 English bass Frederick Dalberg in Newcastle

1912 German conductor Gunther Wand

1922 French flutist Jean-Pierre Rampal

1927 Welsh contralto Helen Watts

1930 Yugoslav mezzo-soprano Breda Kalef


----------



## Rogerx

*January 8th*

1812 Sigismond Fortune Francois Thalberg, pianist

1830 German pianist, conductor, Hans Von BULOW i

1854 Soprano Adele Isaac Soprano in Calais.

1870 American mezzo-soprano Mme Charles Cahier in Nashville.

1880f Austrian soprano Melanie Kurt in Vienna.

1883 German tenor Waino Sola in Berlin.

1887 Bass-baritone Benno Ziegler in Munich.

1910 Galina Ulanova, ballerina (Bolshoi),

1915 bass-baritone Karl Donch in Hagen

1923f American bass Giorgio Tozzi in Chicago. -

1925of baritone Norman Foster

1926 Soprano Evelyn Lear in Brooklyn, NY.

1927 Italian baritone Mario Zanasi in Bologna.

1932 B aritone Bruno Tomaselli in Buenos Aires.

1938 Russian bass Evgeny NESTERENKO in Moscow.

1966 British soprano Amanda ROOCROFT.

1922 Abbey Simon, American pianist, born in NYC,

1926 Evelyn Lear [Shulman], American soprano,

1952 Vladimir Feltsman, Russian-American pianist, born in Moscow


----------



## Rogerx

*January 9th*

1737 French baritone Henri Larrivee in Lyon. Died 7 Aug 1802,

1810 soprano Anna Bishop in London.

1844 tenor Julian Gayarre in Valle de Roncal. -

1867 tenor Jacques Urlus in Hergenrath -

1890 tenor Alessandro Valente in Turin.

1896 New Zealand conductor Warwick Henry BRAITHWAITE i

1901 soprano Alexandra Trianti in Athens.

1909 American soprano Herva NELLI in Florence,

1909 German bass-baritone Hans HOTTER

1914 baritone Julien Giovanetti in Duzerville, Algeria -

1916 James Pease in Franklin, Indiana -

1918 soprano Ruthilde Boesch in Braunau am Inn, Austria -

1921 Alfred Wroblewski in Wllerstein,

1931 soprano Margaret Nisbett in Melbourne, Australia.

1932 Bf Vladimiro Ganzarolli Bass-Baritone in Venice - Debut as Mephistofeles (Faust) 1958

1932 tenor Jaroslav Kachel in Ostrava, Czechoslovakia -

1940f American Mezzo-Soprano Jean KRAFT i

1940 soprano Louise Lebrun in Montreal.

1932 Vladimiro Ganzarolli Bass-Baritone in Venice -

1932 Jaroslav Kachel in Ostrava,

1940 American Mezzo-Soprano Jean KRAFT

1940 f soprano Louise Lebrun in Montreal.


----------



## Rogerx

*January 10th*

1886 baritone Emiel Van Bosch - Belgium

1886 Soprano Elise Stunzner - Germany

1890 bass Foster Richardson - Great Britain

1903 French conductor Jean MOREL

1903 Karl Mikorey tenor Germany

1910 French conductor Jean MARTINON

1915 Conductor Dean DIXON Switzerland

1921 Bavid Poleri tenor from Cestnut Hill Pa - D

1923 Bargherita Casals soprano

1924 BMarilyn Cotlow Soprano

1926 Berek Hammond-Stroud baritone BLondon -

1935 Birth of American baritone Sherrill MILNES

1947 AmericanBass-baritone James MORRIS in Baltimore - 
o
1951 BRockwell Blake tenor Born 1lattsburgh N Y -


----------



## Rogerx

*January 11th*

1883 Italian baritone Giuseppe Danise

1893 Italian bass Tancredi Pasero in Turin -

1910 American conductor Izler SOLOMON in St. Paul, MN.

1926 British conductor Sir Alexander GIBSON

1938 French tenor Maurice Maievsky in Paris -

1955 American counter-tenor Drew Minter


----------



## Rogerx

On hiatus for a while .


----------

